# The Whispering Cairn (Team Diamond Lake) - IC



## HolyMan (Nov 3, 2010)

This is the first part of the Age of Worms adventure path for the following group:

Team Diamond Lake (TDL)

Axel - human Cleric of Pelor2
fireinthedust - elf Ranger1/Wizard1
Shayuri - human Sorcerer2 (undead bloodline)
ghostcat - half-elf Ranger(trapper)2

This post will be full of links to important things that happen in game and need to be refered to. Also and most important this post will have you adventure goals in it should you fall of the beaten path.

[sblock=Adventure Goals]

#1: Explore The Whispering Cairn - reward: Gain character lvl 2 - _completed_
#2: Discover the way into the true tomb of the Vaati (Wind Duke). - reward: Gain character lvl 3
[/sblock] 
[sblock=Treasure Tracking]
workman's closet
- wand of shatter (7 charges) (value: 315gp) 
- wand of unseen servant (16 charges) (value: 120gp)
- goggles of minute seeing (value: 1,250gp) 
- chainmail +1 (value: 1,150gp)
- statuettes x3 (value: 600gp)
*EDIT:* divided treasure into 687gp per character (Galyne, Aria, and Eldariel)[/sblock]

*LINKS:*
http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/295899-age-worms-adventure-path-team-diamond-lake-ooc.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/295614-age-worms-character-spot.html

_


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 3, 2010)

*Path to adventure...*

Life in and around the town of Diamond Lake can be one of two things. Rather dull or extremely dull, and today it is the latter. As you go about your daily routine you wish there was something more than the everyday grind that is your life. You wish that today of all days something might happen to bring a little excitement (and reward) into your life. 

And then it happens a chance comes as if it had fallen out of the sky. Ezekiel has a vision that he believe's given to him by the mighty Pelor himself. A vision of a writhering darkness coming to stamp out all light in the world. Scoffed at by most of the priesthood, that such a young and untried cleric would be given such a blessing. The only one to believe Ezekiel is the headmaster but he can not change the minds of the others so telling Zeke to act on his dream, to follow it the best he can and find others to help him. When he has proof of this doom to come he is to return to the temple as quickly as he can.

Zeke not having many friends and still not knowing the meaning of certain parts of his dream seeks out a half-elf woodsman by the name of Galyne. The half-elf he believe's may be know of the strange cave that Zeke feels he must enter to find his first clues to the darkness coming. Galyne proves of great help as he thinks the "cave of voices" that is in the dream may be an old cairn about an hour or so outside of town actually near an old mine managers home that was abandoned after the mine dried up. Excited Zeke asks Galyne to meet him at this old house in two days so they can have time to prepare.

Galyne agrees and for reasons not even know to him he tells his sister about the encounter with the cleric. Upon hearing about strange dreams and evil darkness Galyne's sister Tabatha asks who all is going, and when she finds out it is just going to be the two of them she starts to worry. Why Galyne is out hunting she heads into town and enlists the aid of an old boyfriend, one Julian Drostra. Jules as he is known is still rather fond of the girl and having no other prospects he agrees to go to this meeting, knowing about the abandonded house from his early days working for Balabar Smenk. Smenk being the one who helped put the mine under in the first place. 

The next morning while brooding over his last few coins, Jules listens to three adventures out of the Free City boast about their upcoming expedition into the Stirgenest Cairn across the lake. He almost laughs into his ale as he finishes it off, "Everyone knows that place is empty, but I think the one I'm going to will not be." he says to himself... or so he thought.

Vixtrin sat by herself wondering what it was about her time in prison that made her feel more at peace. When she heard the comments made by a man as he walked by. He wasn't talking to her... what oh those three braggarts he was refering to them. Vixtrin wondered what he was saying about not being empty even as she rose to follow. If he did know a place that was worth expolring maybe she could worm her way in to get a little of the reward herself. The gods know she was far from well off.

Meanwhile that same night Eldariel sat before the fire in the home of the great elven wizard Allustan the Old. He watched the flames dance and his mind was far off to a night long ago...



> _They were screaming. Screaming because they were dying, screaming because they were being eaten alive, screaming and Eldariel could do nothing about it. He moved with a limp as he dragged one of his retainers to a tree. Leaning the elf against it he lifted his sagging head noticing that the elf couldn't hold it up by himself. Letting go he cursed as the body fell forward lifeless. Eldariel didn't save one of them that day. _
> 
> _He was about to go back for one of the still screaming elves when an arm grabbed him by the shoulder..._




Eldariel jumped as a hand on his shoulder brought him out of his musing. "Still thinking about it then," Allustan said walking around to stand before the fire. "And I guess you are still going to go tomorrow to the old mine house and look into the reports of the living dead being seen around there." Eldariel didn't speak just nodded once. Allustan sighed, "Then you best get a little rest before you go. And when you return, if you return, I will teach you what I know. But not before you put this demon in you to rest." Leaving Eldariel still sitting quietly before the flames again started to hear the screaming.

About an hour or so away from town an abandoned home stood, or barely stood. The roof was long gone as was most of the second floor. The mine manager who use to live here moved when his mine finally coughed up it's last piece of ore. The home still had four walls and a door so it proved some protection from elements it wasn't much of a home but when you have nothing well then you made do. Aria curled up before a small fire and drifted off to sleep wondering what the morning would bring.

[sblock=OOC] OK so as I have it now Zeke and Galyne are planning on meeting at the house before moving on to the cairn. 

Jules is on the way via invitation from a worried sister, with Vixtrin trailing him. 

Eldariel is on the way thinking he will be dealing with some kind of strange undead that have been rumored in the area.

And Aria is trying to start a new life, after losing her old one. Not knowing she has chosen a bad spot to set up house. 

IC is all yours [/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 3, 2010)

Intrigued by the possibility of the conversation she overheard at the tavern, Vixtrin picks up her coin purse off the rough-hewn table by the hearth next to the bar and moves to follow Jules.  Allowing a building or two between herself and her mark, Vixtrin soft steps after Jules while privately musing to herself, "_Don't have nowhere to sleep tonight anyhow.  Mum's likely tossed me things in the street wot after this last round in the clink.  Might as well see whether this bloke is in want of a strong arm_."

Picking up her pace a stitch, Vixtrin trots after Jules.  Once the pair is well out of both sight and earshot of the tavern, Vixtrin risks calling out into the night.  "Hey, yous!  Wait up there, just a bit."  Once Vixtrin is within a step of Jules, she sticks out a lanky arm in welcome.  "Jules, isn't it?  Thought you looked familiar.  I'm Vixtrin, though you might remember me mum a bit better.  The Emporium?"  Vixtrin waits for the light of recognition to show in Jules' face.


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 3, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Meanwhile that same night Eldariel sat before the fire in the home of the great elven wizard Allustan the Old. He watched the flames dance and his mind was far off to a night long ago...
> 
> Eldariel jumped as a hand on his shoulder brought him out of his musing. "Still thinking about it then," Allustan said walking around to stand before the fire. "And I guess you are still going to go tomorrow to the old mine house and look into the reports of the living dead being seen around there." Eldariel didn't speak just nodded once. Allustan sighed, "Then you best get a little rest before you go. And when you return, if you return, I will teach you what I know. But not before you put this demon in you to rest." Leaving Eldariel still sitting quietly before the flames again started to hear the screaming.




Rest.  Eldariel was resting.  Yet the trances of elves were not like the dreams of men, who could forget themselves in the darkness of slumber.  An elven trance honed the mind, but not so much that he could forget who he was, or what had happened.

Time passed, and over and over again he failed those he had been responsible for.  Centuries of life, consumed by the dead.  The words of the mad hermit: "The Age of Worms is upon usssss!" he'd said as Eldariel had fallen into that pit.  Then later, after escaping, the moment of fear in his eyes an instant before Eldariel had kicked him in with his pets.  Grief mixed with guilt, had he done the right thing?  

The ghouls had escaped, fled the elven hunter and his curved blade.  He'd followed them, killed a few before the tracks blurred.  He'd found traces of other undead, lone, wandering corpses animated by some unknown magic, and no great challenge for a swordsman like himself; no necromancers or cultists to speak of, no signs of dark rituals.  Was this the age of worms, when the dead became animated by themselves?  

And now he was here, with a wiser mage than he could ever hope to be having taken him under his wing to complete his training.

Put the demons within to rest... impossible, sitting in a chair by a fire.  Perhaps, exploring yet more rumours... the girl, Aria, had been a dead end yet a fascinating one.  Not what he expected, but another sign of this supposed dark age.

Before dawn Eldariel left the chair, took his belongings and took to the road.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 4, 2010)

Meanwhile, in a shattered shack in the woods, Aria the 'dead end' contemplated her fate as she sat in a corner. Overhead one of the last remaining chunks of the second floor blotted out the stars. It might help keep a light rain off of her, she reasoned...though anything stronger would be blown too much by th wind for it matter.

She felt cold. The chill of the night prickled her skin, but it didn't bother her the way it might have before. It wasn't nearly as troublesome as the cold she felt inside herself. It was so hard to _feel_ things sometimes. She'd lost so much. Her mentor dead, her friends rejected her, her home given up to assuage the fear of the people who had once welcomed her.

All that, and she couldn't summon forth a single tear to mourn what had been.

As sleep slowly claimed her, Aria wondered vaguely if anyone else mourned her.


----------



## renau1g (Nov 4, 2010)

CanadienneBacon said:


> "Hey, yous!  Wait up there, just a bit."  Once Vixtrin is within a step of Jules, she sticks out a lanky arm in welcome.  "Jules, isn't it?  Thought you looked familiar.  I'm Vixtrin, though you might remember me mum a bit better.  The Emporium?"  Vixtrin waits for the light of recognition to show in Jules' face.




The human turns slowly, his eyes seeming to be unfocused as his semi-stumbling walk ends. His face screws up in confusion as he looks at the outstretched arm. Jules is cautious as he accepts the young girl's greeting. "I ain't been there in years, they don't let my type inside too much" he replies, with a nod affirming his name, "So what is a fine lass like yourself doing out on a night like this?" he adds.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 4, 2010)

*Zeke*

He was somewhat nervous -- understandably so -- travelling out due to a dream that he had.  

No one believed him at the temple -- the newest acolyte having a vision from Pelor.  He didn't believe it himself.  But his master had instructed him to follow it.  Thus, here he was, trudging in the dark early morning hours alone  -- about to find out if it was true -- and whether there was anything out there at the cave.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 5, 2010)

*Galyne*

In a woodland clearing not far from the cottage, next to a bubbling stream, someone has made camp. Nearby a figure sits next to a blazing fire, roasting something that may once have a rabbit on a professional looking spit. Galyne looks up at the stars waiting for his dinner to finish cooking and thinks about the coming day and the trip to the old cairn. He has passed the cairn a number of times but never been in. To tell the truth, he thinks it feel creepy and he to give it a wide berth.

Finishing his dinner, Galyne banks the fire and rolls up in his bed, instantly falling asleep.

The following morning, Galyne breaks his fast on some cold rabbit before eliminating all traces of his camp and heading to the old cottage and his appointment with Zeke.


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 5, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]Should we just RP post meeting with each other?  Or wait for a starter DM post?[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 5, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] IC is yours to do what you wish I think that everyone posting arriving at the run down house in the morning alright. Those already there are Aria and Galyne (although the sorceress is unseen at the moment, and I wish to keep it that way). As everyone posts coming into the area those who posted before you will already be there. [/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 5, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]  Is this Aria's cottage, or a different one?  Is it in hill country, or in a thicket?  
Basically, is this the site of the rumours Eldariel is investigating, or is he going to meet up with Aria again but finds the others there instead?
[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 5, 2010)

EDIT:


Eldariel arrived at Aria's cottage.  He had heard rumours about undead activity there, and thought the villagers may have gotten rowdy once more.  He believed she was no threat, at least not an active band of undead ravaging the countryside.  If a mob decided to lynch the poor girl, they would have to get past the blade of an elf!

Eldariel knocked on Aria's door.  Aria!  Are you home?  It's Eldariel.  We need to speak.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 7, 2010)

*Galyne - Revisited*

As Galyne approaches the cottage he sees a man knocking on the door. Approaching closer he says "Sorry to have disturbed you. I'm supposed to be meeting someone here. Sorry again" With that he starts to move back down the road.


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 8, 2010)

Zeke:  I believe Eldariel was approaching you.  That was the intent.  I guess since we're all over the place I should have used your name.  Meh, gotta meet people somehow, amirite?


----------



## renau1g (Nov 8, 2010)

Jules looks around as Vixtrin is silent.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 9, 2010)

renau1g said:


> The human turns slowly, his eyes seeming to be unfocused as his semi-stumbling walk ends. His face screws up in confusion as he looks at the outstretched arm. Jules is cautious as he accepts the young girl's greeting. "I ain't been there in years, they don't let my type inside too much" he replies, with a nod affirming his name, "So what is a fine lass like yourself doing out on a night like this?" he adds.



Stunned to silence by Jules' handsome features for a half beat or two, Vixtrin shivers before responding.  "Night's a bit cool.  Don't know aboot a 'fine lass,' but I'm out an' aboot wot as I just got outta tha clinker."  Having caught up to Jules, Vixtrin falters another beat, suddenly uncertain.  "Look.  Thought I 'eard you say sommat aboot goin' out a-town, thought I'd tag along.  See, I'm light on coin and you look light on companionship."  Vixtrin taps the length of spiked chain coiled at her thigh.  "If ye take me meanin'."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 10, 2010)

fireinthedust said:


> EDIT:Eldariel knocked on Aria's door.  Aria!  Are you home?  It's Eldariel.  We need to speak.




Aria woke all at once with a start, as if from a dream...though she had no memory of dreaming. There was no sensation of passed time. She had closed her eyes, and then opened them again. Only the light from above convinced her she hadn't just dozed for a few minutes.

With a grunt as her stiff joints complained, she got to her feet and hobbled a few steps towards the door. She was learning the hard way what spending hours on a hard floor did to one's back and neck.

Finally she made it to the door and opened it with its customary groaning shriek of rusted metal hinges.

"What is it?" Aria asked, rubbing her eyes.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 10, 2010)

Galyne has just started to move back down the trail when he suddenly stops and listens intently. He whispers "Quite. Something's stalking us and its not friendly." to the two by the door. 

Galyne quickly un-ships and strings his bow and, with one almost invisible movement, nocks an arrow and draws the bow. He turns to where he can hear the beast moving through the woods and waits, standing perfectly still.

[sblock=Perception]Take 10: 23 = 10 + 11 (Perception rank) + 2 (favoured enemy)[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 10, 2010)

Aria:   Eldariel stands in front of the door, taking a quick peek in to the abandoned cottage behind the sorceress.

Are you... really staying here?  I've been staying with someone in town, and if he isn't sure if he could have you stay with us, I could pay for a room at the Inn.  Or maybe a chair at least.  Or a Tent!  Would you like a tent?

Don't answer, no time.  There are rumors again, about Undead in the area, and I think things may get ugly once more.  I think they mean you.  Either that, or there are some other undead in the nearby area.  Either way, not a good idea to stay here unless we can find out what's going on.  Too much attention to you.

I'd say pack your things and let's leave, but I'm not sure you've got anything to pack...  I'll figure out provisions if you've got no coin.

He moves past her into the shack, seeing if there is anything she can grab and take with her.

The idea had come upon him all of a sudden, but thinking about it he knew there really was no other choice.  They couldn't face down a mob, not without becoming hunted themselves.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 10, 2010)

"Move?" Aria asked, tryng to separate out the most important parts of Eldariel's rapid-fire barrage of questions and exposition. "I haven't even been here long! I still have to fix the roof...I thought some leafy branches would do, you know, for now..."
Then, hearing someone outside speak, she leaned over to peer out at Galyn with wide, worried eyes.

"Uh...who's your friend?" she asks Eldariel.


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 10, 2010)

Eldariel's gaze continues to scan the room, but his face screws up in what looks like humour. hmph, don't be ridiculous, you know I don't _keep_ frie...

In a blur of motion he grabs Aria and spins the two of them out of the doorway and against the wall for cover. He flashes out his blade and holds it ready, positioning himself to stand between Aria and the doorway.

I give you full warning, stranger, this girl is no witch or warlock. She is under the protection of an Elven Lord, who will draw blood should your superstions seek to do her harm.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 11, 2010)

Without taking his eyes from the spot where he can hear the beast. Galyne says "Shut up unless you want to be something's lunch. Personally I couldn't care less about your girlfriend but there's a wild beast stalking us and its hungry." in a very exasperated tone.









*OOC:*


Galyna's bow is pointed at the woods not the cottage.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 11, 2010)

Letting Jules lead the way where he will, Vixtrin rubs her arms against the night air and is careful to keep her space from her companion.  Uncharacteristically standoffish, Vixtrin does naught for the moment other than revel in the peace of freely breathed air and a night outside jail.  "Wonder where he's heading," Vixtrin wonders as the pair head toward what looks to be the outskirts of town.


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 11, 2010)

ooc:  Eldariel hasn't seen him, only reacted from Aria's comment without turning around.  He's right now on the other side of the door inside the cottage.

Holyman:  are there windows in the cottage?  Can we see the woods from inside?


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 12, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Standard cottage one door, two windows. [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Nov 14, 2010)

Julian leads the way to the cottage, stopping to look inside before venturing closer.

[sblock=ooc]
NOt sure if Jules can see from his vantage point or not?[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 14, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Ok this is still a little out of control so everyone roll initative even if you aren't on the map because you soon will be. Large "X's" are where the noise is coming from.[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 14, 2010)

Eldariel will peak out the window towards the noise; that is, if he can hear it from the inside of the cabin(?)


Question:  if this was a grid, like A, B, C, D, etc. meets 1, 2, 3, 4, etc., could we say that the vertical is numbers and bottom is letters?  So I can say "Eldariel moves to A5 and casts fireball" or something.

Awesome map, btw.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 14, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Awesome copy/paste to paint you mean, wish I knew how to use tokens. But thanks 

Ok with this just give me square by square moves and I will follow along. Say your character moves N,N,NE,E and attacks or the like please. [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 14, 2010)

Ooc


----------



## renau1g (Nov 14, 2010)

Jules is always ready for trouble, expecting Kullen and company around every corner.

[sblock=ooc]

init (1d20+6=24)

Ah...the good old King's Road. A staple of many of my adventures. It's actually from the Keep on the Shadowfell intro module for 4e. Terrible module as written (as almost all WotC ones are) but with some spit and polish not a bad one. Just need to cut out about 50% of the combat as the 5th time fighting the same kobolds in a row gets boring. That said, I prefer to take around the same effort and tweak a Paizo module to 4e with usually better results.

[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 15, 2010)

A step behind Jules, Vixtrin halts and cocks her head.  Reaching for and quietly uncoiling her spiked chain, Vixtrin listens.








*OOC:*


If Vixtrin hears anything untoward, she will approach the large cluster of rocks directly south of the cottage, spiked chain in hand.  She wants to stand on the east side of the rocks, looking west.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 16, 2010)

Aria, startled when Eldariel pushed her out of the doorway, peeked cautiously back around its frame to see Galyn when he spoke. Her eyes ficked nervously to the bushes. What would have two strong men-at-arms so worried?

(*looks at rolls...gets all vindictive and suspicious* )


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 17, 2010)

Everyone freezes as they watch the woods. Then suddenly three wolves burst from the trees and stand in middle of the road growling. Two looked half starved, but the third is large and well feed, a scar crossing it's face looking like an axe bit into the beast a long time ago.


 [sblock=Combat]

```
Character      AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Jules          19  10  none/none
Galyne         16  12  bow/none
Vixtrin        15  15  none/none
Eldriel        17  11  sword/none
Aria           13   8  none/none
WolfA          14   9  none/none
WolfB          14   9  none/none
WolfC          14  20  none/none
```
.
Posted above in INIT order. TOP of Round 1
.[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 17, 2010)

ooc:  should we wait for our turn to post, or can I post now what I want done and have it *happen* in the right order?


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 17, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Anyone can post in any order but remember that another players actions may "chump" your own (So you should post a little vaguely i.e. attack nearest enemy, or if A happens I do B). I usually give two days for everyone to post before posting a 24 hour warning that I will advance the combat. By then the character will eithe rnot go or if you have given me what they are up to doing I will follow that. [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 17, 2010)

*OOC:*


HM: What's the grid size on the map?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 17, 2010)

"What the devil?!"  Vixtrin double moves toward the wolves to the southern portion of the road, spiked chain drawn and ready.








*OOC:*


Double move this round, attack if within range (spiked chain has 10' reach).  If not within range this round, stop just east of that clump of boulders on the southern side of the road opposite the cabin.






[sblock]SW 8 squares in a straight diagonal.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 17, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] grid is 5' per square and CB you just need to give directional. So you are saying she travels SW, x8? [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 18, 2010)

Galyne almost lets loose at the obvious leader but then decides that it would be better tactics to try to kill one of the weaker ones first. So he looses an arrow at one of the staving wolves. His arrow flies true, hitting his target in the eye and felling it instantly

Galyne considers taking refuge is the cottage but thinks that its protection is dubious at best. Instead he backs up until his back is against the wall, drops his bow and draws his axe.

[sblock=Action]*Standard Action: *Longbow 1d20+5 +2 [Favoured Enemy] +1 [Point Blank Shot], 1d8+1 +2 [Favoured Enemy] +1 [Point Blank Shot]
*Free Actions: *5' step north to cottage wall.
*Free Actions: *Drop bow
*Move Action: *Draw Greataxe
[/sblock][sblock=Statblock]Speed: 30 ft.
*Defence:* AC 16, HP 12/12

*Attack:*Dagger +3,1d4+2, 19-20x2
Dagger (Thrown) +5,1d4+3, 19-20x2, 10 ft. [Range]
Greataxe +3,1d12+3, 20x3
Longbow +5,1d8+1, 20x3, 100 ft. [Range] Special: PBS(feat) +1 to hit and damage at ranges up to 30'

*Saves:* Fort +4, Ref +6, Will 2/+4 vs enchantments only

*Arrows:* 20, 19
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Nov 19, 2010)

Jules draws his crossbow and fires, his bolt causing a minor scrape

[sblock=ooc]
At the one Galyne attacked, or if it's dead the other smaller one [/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 19, 2010)

Eldariel moves S to the door of the cottage, sword already drawn.  He stands beside Galyn and prepares to meet the wolves as they approach.


He gives the wolves a stare as they come closer, and attempts to use his Wild Empathy (such as it is), if not to stall them, then give them a sense that attacking is not necessary.


However, if they do charge him before he can convince the wolves not to attack (this being a high pressure situation) he will defend himself with the goal of keeping the wolves from entering the cottage.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 20, 2010)

Arrows and bolts fly and one of the wolves falls to them as Vixtrin moves quickly foward swing her chain. The last smaller wolf charges forward avoiding Vixtrin's chain while it tries to bite her.

The large wolf seems unaffected by Eldriel "Avren" and it growls menacingly before advancing on the ranger. The elf is quick and avoids the attack, the large wolf looking even more deadly up close.

[sblock=Combat]

```
Character      AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Jules          19  10  c.bow/none
Galyne         16  12  bow/none
Vixtrin        15  15  chain/none
Eldriel        17  11  sword/none
Aria           13   8  none/none
WolfA          [COLOR=yellow]12[/COLOR]   9  none/[COLOR=yellow][I]charged[/I][/COLOR]
WolfB          14  [COLOR=red]-2[/COLOR]  none/[I][COLOR=red]dying[/COLOR][/I]
WolfC          14  20  none/none
```
 
.[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC] Note: Aria can still take her round 1 action if she wishes, but will say she delayed her actions. And will now go after wolves do.

Zeke will hear the combat and can enter it at the end of any round after posting up.[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 20, 2010)

Vixtrin darts a short distance away from the wolf attacking her and swings her length of spiked chain at the fell beast.  Her eyes wide with fear and her thoughts in a jumble, Vixtrin holds her breath as she raises her chain high above her head, ready to bring it down in a hard arc on the wolf.  _Wolves?!  When's the last time the town was set upon by wolves?!_








*OOC:*


Five-foot step backward. Spiked chain +3, 2d4+3. 10' reach with the spiked chain.


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 20, 2010)

Eldariel slashes his blade at the great wolf, whirling it around to cleave the beast.

He also tries to remember if this is a different type of wolf than a normal wolf, now that he can see it up close.  In case it's one of the intelligent wolves from his homeland, he speaks to it between sword blows.

Turn back, wolf.  I mean you no harm, but I will defend the woman in that cottage.  Let us leave in peace, and I shall let you live!


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 20, 2010)

Aria shrinks back, her eyes wide and terrified. As the wolves close in, she raises a hand in front of her to shield herself...and her eyes roll up in their sockets so that only the whites show. A heavy, breathy voice oozes from her lips, and something that looks like a long skeletal hand and arm made from thin, glowing green smoke lashes out from her palm and slashes its sharp-looking fingertips across the larger wolf's hide, leaving dimly glowing marks that shine through its fur briefly, then fade away.

Her eyes snap back to normal and a look of confusion crosses her face.

(Magic Missile on Bad Wolf!)


----------



## renau1g (Nov 21, 2010)

Jules drops his bow and pulls out his blades, moving in closer. 

[sblock=ooc]
Move southwest 6 squares & draw rapier and shortsword. This puts his AC at 19 (without the two weapons it's at 18) [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 22, 2010)

OOC: Gaylne to finish the round. Big wolf at 10/20 HP.
_


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 22, 2010)

Galyan curses himself for dropping his bow prematurely, as he now has a perfect opportunity. Vowing not to be so haste in future, he puts his frustration behind him, steps round Eldariel and swipes at the big bad wolf with his axe. Unfortunately, he was busy trying not to damage the skin and missed completely.

[sblock=Action]*Free Actions: *5' step due south west.
*Standard Action: *Greataxe 1d20+3 +2 [Favoured Enemy], 1d12+3 +2 [Favoured Enemy] 
[/sblock][sblock=Statblock]Speed: 30 ft.
*Defence:* AC 16, HP 12/12

*Attack:*Dagger +3,1d4+2, 19-20x2
Dagger (Thrown) +5,1d4+3, 19-20x2, 10 ft. [Range]
Greataxe +3,1d12+3, 20x3
Longbow +5,1d8+1, 20x3, 100 ft. [Range] Special: PBS(feat) +1 to hit and damage at ranges up to 30'

*Saves:* Fort +4, Ref +6, Will 2/+4 vs enchantments only

*Arrows:* 20, 19
[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 22, 2010)

ooc:  trying not to damage the skin while hitting him with an axe... (for everything else, there's Mastercard)


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 22, 2010)

The two wolves spit up each searching for it's own prey. Eldriel seems to shake off the worst of the attack and beats the beast attack for attack, barley noticing his opponents bite. Vixtrin s not so lucky and ends up being tripped by her own over-enthusiasm to be rid of the creature. Landing in her backside she is glad to see Jules near to hand to help.

Eldriel tries speaking to the wolf and gets only growls in return. Galyne swings and misses much to his astonishment.

Aria's supernatural powers go mostly unnoticed, especially by her.




[sblock=Combat]

```
Character      AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Jules          19  10  2wCombo/none
Galyne         16  12  g.axe/none
Vixtrin        15  [COLOR=Yellow]10[/COLOR]  chain/[COLOR=Orange][I]prone[/I][/COLOR]
Eldriel        17   [COLOR=Yellow]7[/COLOR]  sword/none
Aria           13   8  none/none
WolfA          [COLOR=White]14[/COLOR]   [COLOR=Red]2 [/COLOR] none/none
WolfB          14  [COLOR=red]-3[/COLOR]  none/[I][COLOR=red]dying[/COLOR][/I]
WolfC          14  [COLOR=Red]10 [/COLOR] none/none
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]

Zeke will hear the combat and can enter it at the end of any round after posting up.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Nov 23, 2010)

Jules moves around to the wolf's rear and stabs at it with his rapier, his weapon pierces the back of the wolf.

[sblock=ooc]
Move to flank with Vixtrin
Attack the wolf: vs ac with rapier, dmg; SA dmg (1d20+2=14, 1d6+2=3, 1d6=6) hits AC 14 for 9 [/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 23, 2010)

Seeing Jules across the back end of the wolf, Vixtrin abandons any thought of retreat and quickly scrabbles to her feet to once again lash at beast with her bit of spiked chain.








*OOC:*


Move action = stand up. Yes, I know that will draw an AoO. Standard action = Spiked chain +3, 2d4+3. 10' reach with the spiked chain.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 23, 2010)

If Vixtrin does get a flanking bonus with Jules, then she'll hit AC 16 on the wolf.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 23, 2010)

Vixtrin stands quickly and lashes out even faster. So quick are her actions she didn't notice that Jules had dispatched the wolf with his attack. The now quite dead wolf lies motionless in the dirt.

[sblock=OOC]  [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 23, 2010)

Galyne takes another swing at the big bad wolf and, with an almost perfect strike, badly damages the already wounded wolf.

[sblock=Statblock]Speed: 30 ft.
*Defence:* AC 16, HP 12/12

*Attack:*Dagger +3,1d4+2, 19-20x2
Dagger (Thrown) +5,1d4+3, 19-20x2, 10 ft. [Range]
Greataxe +3,1d12+3, 20x3
Longbow +5,1d8+1, 20x3, 100 ft. [Range] Special: PBS(feat) +1 to hit and damage at ranges up to 30'

*Saves:* Fort +4, Ref +6, Will 2/+4 vs enchantments only

*Arrows:* 20, 19
[/sblock]









*OOC:*


I forgot to add +2 for Favoured Enemy. So total damage is 9.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 26, 2010)

OOC: Eldriel and Aria are up. Last wolf has 1hp left.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 26, 2010)

Aria hesitates, rubbing her arms with her hands and seemingly in some kind of distress unrelated to the wolves...though from how she watches them with wide, frightened eyes, she's well aware that they're there...

(Delaying...if Eldariel doesn't manage to kill the last wolf, I'll magic missile it for an autokill. )


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 26, 2010)

Eldariel grits his teeth and slashes his blade across the wolf's hide for the killing stroke.  Unhappy to have to kill a beast, especially a predator like a wolf (one he feels a certain kinship with), he knows the kill or be killed nature of battle is part of what wolves and swordsmen are.  To deny this would be to deny the wolf's very nature.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 29, 2010)

Vixtrin stands where she is and watches as Aria and Eldariel move against the last remaining wolf.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 30, 2010)

Aria stumbles backwards, away from Eldariel and the wolf...but then abruptly freezes in place. Her breath puffs out in a chill fog, even though the air is far too warm for that. The words sound as old and dry as the yellowed, crumbling pages of an ancient tome. 

And as before, something shimmering a pallid greenish light and shaped roughly like a long, skeletal arm and hand, lunged out of her body and raked at the wolf. Though the hooked fingers passes through its flesh without resistance, they leave marks that glow momentarily before fading...and the wolf drops as if pierced by a crossbow as the phantom limb vanishes back within Aria.

(Magic Missile! Minimum damage is 2...I shan't bother rolling if its HP are only 1. )


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 1, 2010)

As the last and largest wolf falls to the mysterious sorcery of the frail looking woman, everyone near the cottage notices the other two adventures who happened to be coming down the trail. And the dead wolf at their feet.

Is it fate or happenstance that put so many warrior together in one place? What could have brought someone out to this run down house, at just the right time to help against threat of the wolves?

[sblock=OOC] Maybe someone should ask?  [/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Dec 1, 2010)

Eldariel wipes his blade of the wolves' blood, glances to see that Aria is unharmed, and looks to the others.

You have my thanks for your help, strangers.  What brings you to this part of the world on such a day as this?


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 1, 2010)

Galyne kneels down to examine the pelt on the wolf they have just killed. At the same time he responds to Eldariel. "I should be thanking you and your friend for your help. Three wolves are more than I can handle alone. The name's Galyne by the way.

As for why I'm here. I'm supposed to be meeting with a couple of friends; the cleric Ezekiel, who is not here yet, and Julian Drostra, who is over there." 

Cursing quietly to himself because some idiot has ruined the pelt by hitting it with an axe. He goes over and starts to skin the one he shot.

[sblock=OOC]s@squ@tch seems to have disappeared so HM filled me in about what Ezekiel knows. Its just that Galyne is naturally taciturn, so you are going to have to tease what he knows out of him.[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 3, 2010)

Vixtrin's eyes, already flashing their whites in fear at seeing wolves set upon the cabin, go even wider in fear at the witch-woman's raking green magic unleashed on the last wolf.  Taking an unconscious step back away from the cabin, Vixtrin fumbles for the haft of her spiked chain and stares hard at Aria but says nothing for the moment.  _"What the *HELL* is that?  Gods almighty, is that a...*woman*?" _


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 3, 2010)

Vixtrin whispers at Julian, "JULES...pssst...what the deuce is that thing, is it human?"


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 4, 2010)

Aria nervously steps out of the dilapidated old cabin and immediately wishes she hadn't. Unable to meet the eyes of the strangers surrounding her, she gazes red-faced at the ground and stage whispers to the only person she knows, "Eldariel? What are all these people here for?"

There was a frantic, frightened edge to her voice.


----------



## fireinthedust (Dec 5, 2010)

I suppose we'll simply have to find that out, my dear.

You there.  You're welcome for the aide against these wolves, and I'll thank you all to return your weapons to their sheaths.  This girl is not an undead, but rather a victim of rumor-mongering and fear in the village.  I've turned away other lynch mobs, and I hope that's not what this is.  I hunt the walking dead, and if you wish help with that I'll grant my skills.  So long as you understand that this girl means no harm.

Still, I don't think you're here for her...  What brings you to this cabin?


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 6, 2010)

Galyne looks up from skinning the wolf as the girl comes out of the cottage. Although she definitely looks unnatural, she does not look hostile. "Don't worry marm I'm not here to hurt you."

Galyne goes back to skinning the wolf and does not even bother to look up as Eldariel once again asks what they are doing there. Instead he answer in an exasperated tone "As I've already said. We are meeting up to go on elsewhere. This cottage, just happens to be a convenient landmark"


----------



## fireinthedust (Dec 6, 2010)

Good.  Warriors meeting with a Cleric is worrisome when lynch mobs looking for Undead are common.  Would I be right in thinking you a pair of dungeon delvers?  I wouldn't expect ruins in a bland area like Diamond Lake... but I've been wrong before.


----------



## renau1g (Dec 6, 2010)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Vixtrin whispers at Julian, "JULES...pssst...what the deuce is that thing, is it human?"




"I ain't for knowin' what that is, but let me just... yeah that's better" the man says, taking a few steps back, behind Vixtrin.


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 6, 2010)

Galyne stops skinning the wolf and gives his full attentions to Eldariel. "Its a bit more than that." he says. Pausing slightly, he seems to be debating with himself before continuing "Well its not exactly a secret and I am sure that Ezekiel won't mind me telling you. 

Briefly, Ezekiel has had what he is convinced is a prophetic dream, where he saw darkness spreading across the land. In his dream he saw a cave and an item that destroyed the darkness. We believe that cave is the whispering cairn, which is near here. Hence our meeting at this cottage."

Galyne pauses even longer this time and just as it appears he as finish speaking, something seems to occur to him and he continues "Did you say you are an undead hunter? The undead featured prominently in his dream. Perhaps you would care to join us. Your friend is welcome also. Although I can't promise it being safe."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 6, 2010)

Disgusted with Jules for using her as a hiding post, Vixtrin looks over her shoulder and scowls.  As much as to get away from Jules as to get a better look at Aria, Vixtrin steps forward ten feet and peers up at the cabin.  "I'm Vixtrin.  This's Jules," she points behind herself.  Turning halfway back toward Jules, Vixtrin shoots a thumb in his direction.  "Jules'll tell ya why we're out here in the dark.  Gettin' set upon by wolves.  Without recompense.  Wontcha, Jules?"  Vixtrin looks at Jules, waiting to hear what he'll come up with.


----------



## fireinthedust (Dec 6, 2010)

Eldariel quirks an eyebrow, weighing options.  If you'll kindly allow us a moment...

He motions for Aria to speak to him in private.

Aria:  I think this could be important.  Consider this: we've no idea where your powers come from.  Also, you have been harassed for some time, and there would be protection in a group of adventurers even I can't provide.  I'll go with you, if you'd come along.  The fame of being an adventurer could be more fun than waiting in a roofless hut for wolves to eat you.  

What do you think?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Dec 10, 2010)

OOC: Where is Zeke at this time?


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 11, 2010)

s@squ@tch said:


> OOC: Where is Zeke at this time?











*OOC:*


He hasn't arrived yet. Just have him come down the road


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 12, 2010)

Aria listens to Eldariel, her eyes downcast, chewing her bottom lip uncertainly. She glances out the door at the others more than once. Finally she takes a breath and nods at her elven confidant, then goes to the door and steps outside.

"My name is Aria," she says to the others gathered. "I know that there is evil at work near the town, either in or near the mines. If you've come to fight it, then I ask to come with you. I don't know if it will help me...but I would rather die fighting what caused this, then wait here alone to die."

Her eyes alit on Galyne, and there was something like hope in them. "And if there really is something that can destroy darkness...then perhaps I can yet be saved."


----------



## fireinthedust (Dec 12, 2010)

Then it is settled.  If there is more you wish to tell us, do so.  otherwise, where can we go to learn more?  This... Cairn of Whispers... we should go and take a look.  I have all the supplies I might need with me;  Aria, can you leave right away?


----------



## renau1g (Dec 12, 2010)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Disgusted with Jules for using her as a hiding post, Vixtrin looks over her shoulder and scowls.  As much as to get away from Jules as to get a better look at Aria, Vixtrin steps forward ten feet and peers up at the cabin.  "I'm Vixtrin.  This's Jules," she points behind herself.  Turning halfway back toward Jules, Vixtrin shoots a thumb in his direction.  "Jules'll tell ya why we're out here in the dark.  Gettin' set upon by wolves.  Without recompense.  Wontcha, Jules?"  Vixtrin looks at Jules, waiting to hear what he'll come up with.




Julian looks to speak when the others ask for a moment to themselves, he contents himself with checking his gear.

After their discussion the man steps up, Julian, or Jules. Why am I out here? It's funny you should mention the Whispering Cairn. I was on my way to check it out myself. Ain't that quite the coincidence....well you know what they say? Strength in numbers and all that. Maybe we even keep the wolves away if we're all together." he says.


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 13, 2010)

Galyne continues to skin the wolf as the others discuss going to the cairn. Without looking up he says. "Aria you are welcome to come with us. I hope you find the solution to your problem there. Julian I was expected; but whose your friend. Anyway, there's safety in numbers as they say, so the more the merrier. 

Still its Zeke's expedition and he's not here yet. So we should give him a bit longer."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Dec 13, 2010)

*Zeke*

The cleric stumbles slowly along the road, still a bit shaky wearing armor, as he has never had occasion to before, let alone actually owned his own. 

The temple had given him the set he currently wears from the supply closet, it was old and battered, but still functional.

He heard some noises from up ahead and hurried along, creaking and clanking.

As he nears the cottage, he notices the gathering of people.  One he knew, the one he was to meet, the others.... he had seen a couple of them around town, but didn't know their names.

"Hello," he says sheepishly, hoping he doesn't look as awkward as he feels,"I guess I'm late."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 14, 2010)

"Late?  Sure you're not Zeke?"  Vixtrin settles in beside Jules, with whom she's clearly most comfortable, and eyes the priest.  "Fine kettle we're all in, if the watch finds us standin' here in tha dead o' night, what wit three mangled wolves at our feet.  I say we clear out, an' clear out quick. Cairn's as good as any other place.  No one likely ter come lookin' fer us up there."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 14, 2010)

"People don't usually come here," Aria offers meekly. "They think the woods are haunted. Still, there's no reason to wait around."

She glances back at the ruined old cottage. "It's not as if I have any hospitality to offer."


----------



## fireinthedust (Dec 14, 2010)

Eldariel catches an earful from Vixitrin, sizes her and Jules up, and decides he has an idea why they're adventuring instead of some more legal profession.  He files this thought away with others, sheaths his blade, and looks around.

If the Whispering Cairn is haunted, even potentially, we should wait until dawn to go there.  Then we'll have the most time to search before night falls.  

Unless this is time-sensitive for some reason?  I'm not brimming with sorcerous treasures, so simple precautions would be a good idea for now.


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 15, 2010)

Galyne looks up as Zeke arrives and says "Ah Zeke. You've arrived at last. I'd started to think you weren't coming. As you can see we have acquired quite a party. I hope you don't mind.

Anyway, why don't you fill everyone in on your dream. So far I've just touched on the highlights. That will give me time to finish up here. I'm almost done."









*OOC:*


I though it was already daylight.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 18, 2010)

Vixtrin recoils her spiked chain and stows it at her hip.  Striding forward toward the cabin with a bit of false bravado, Vixtrin stops in front of Aria and sticks out her hand.  Though Vixtrin's fingernails are rimed black with dirt and she's callused palms, the light of decided friendship in her eyes seems sincere enough.  "Heard about you, e'en in the clinker.  You're Aria.  An' I'm Vixtrin."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 19, 2010)

Aria hesitated, then smiled a shy smile and shook Vixtrin's hand delicately, as if she were afraid one of their hands might crack.

"It's nice to meet you, Vixtrin. Thanks."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Dec 19, 2010)

"I didn't know so many folks would be interested in checking out the cave....." he says offhandedly.

"Well, the dream I had told me of a coming darkness that would stamp out all of the light...."

"Needless to say, my masters at my temple did not exactly rush to believe me, and to be honest, I'm not sure I totally believe either, but one of the things I remember most was that there was a cave of voices, which I think might be the whispering cairn."

"I hope I am wrong and that it was just a bad dream, but I still need to check the place out to put my mind at rest."


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 23, 2010)

The wolf finally skinned and a decision made the group heads off together.

It takes about half an hour on foot to reach the alien like structure set  into one of the many hills about the aptly named, Cairn Hills.








The group readies itself before entering the unknown.



> _Natural light dimly illuminates a long hallway  extending north into darkness. A faint breeze brings with it sibilant  whispers that sound almost like sighing breath. It must be a trick of  the wind, but the effect is almost lifelike._
> 
> _The walls bear horizontal bands of deceptively  simple geometric patterns at waist level. In places the bands reveal  startling detail, but in others the wall looks hacked apart with weapons  or eroded by the rigors of time. Flakes of ancient paint, brilliant  purple and a dull mustard hue, still cling to the walls in places,  hinting at what must once have been a riot of color. A thin coat of dust  coats the floor._
> 
> ...




[sblock=Hero Point] Remember everyone has +1 Hero Point that can only be used inside the  Whispering Cairn and once used you don't recieve a new one for 24 hours  (Game time) [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 23, 2010)

OOC: Bad map.


l lAlBlClDlElFLGlHlIlJlKlLlMlNlOlPlQlRlSlTlUlVlWlXlYlZl1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8l0lal
lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lel l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lgl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l 
lhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ljl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lml l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lnl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
 lol l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
 lpl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
 lql l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
 lrl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
 lsl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l 
 ltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lul l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lvl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lyl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lzl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lGl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l1l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lZl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l2l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lAl l l lVl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l3l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lEl l l lJl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l4l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l 
l5l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l6l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l7l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l8l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l9l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l0l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l+l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l?l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l!l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

Key:

l l = impassable
l l = open, explored
l l = shadowy or low-light vision

J = Jules
Z = Zeke
G = Galyne
A = Aria
E = Avren
V = Vixtrin


----------



## s@squ@tch (Dec 24, 2010)

*Zeke*

Zeke looks around wide-eyed at the insides of the cairn.

He walks into the western alcove, taking great interest in the cloth in the western alcove, looking it over from a distance, then closing and prodding it with his morningstar.

He looks closely at the etchings, to see if he can decipher any of it, then looks at the others.

"Shall I break open a sunrod?"


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 24, 2010)

Aria pulls her cloak more tightly to herself as the wind howls...or laughs?...across the opening to the outside. Only a few steps in, and already she doesn't like it. It felt sinister to her. It felt...hungry.

"Look," she said softly. "Something's there."

She walked towards the bundle of cloth but stopped short of touching it.


----------



## fireinthedust (Dec 24, 2010)

Eldariel moves forward, getting a better look at the halfling-sized mount, and at the shadowy area beyond the light.  His sword is already drawn, and he focuses his attentions to the surrounding gloom.

Yes, a Sunrod would be a good idea.  I'll need both hands, or I'd light a torch myself.


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 24, 2010)

Galyne's eyes lit up when he say the dust on the floor. _This will make tracking easier_ he thinks to himself. Moving to the edge of the lighted area, he carefully examines the floor for tracks.

After checking for tracks, Gaylne steps to the side, draws and strings his bow and knocks and arrow. He then keeps watch while the others are sorting themselves out.

[sblock]Check for tracks along the [y] line.
Move to [Ty][/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Dec 24, 2010)

*Zeke*

Zeke reaches into his pack and grabs one of his four sunrods.

He hooks the loop from the handle of his morningstar onto his belt, then cracks the sunrod, creating some light in the cairn.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 26, 2010)

The scraps of cloth look to have once been a small blanket. The added light from the sunrod shows more of the etched scribbles around the wall. They seem to be different names of people (kids really) who dared enter the dangerous cairn at one time or another.

[sblock=OOC] No tracks their looks to not have been anyone here for a very long time.[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Dec 27, 2010)

Eldariel looks farther into the hall with his elven vision, and takes a few steps further.

He motions for the party to follow him, but his eyes never stop scanning the area for possible traps or dangers.  If this place is haunted, it will find us.  Stay on your guard, though.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 27, 2010)

Irritated with the dark dank of the cavern, Vixtrin rubs at her eyes and peers into the alcove to the east.  Slowly uncoiling her spiked chain, Vixtrin plants her feet shoulder width apart and tries to slow her breathing to steady her jumpy nerves.  "Spooky."







*OOC:*


Move into the eastern alcove and look around.  Spiked chain at the ready.  If there is nothing in the alcove, Vixtrin will head out and follow Eldariel.


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 28, 2010)

Galyne takes up a position behind Eldariel and Vixtrin, keeping his bow in hand and an arrow knocked. "One things for sure. We're the first people to come this way in a long time."


----------



## fireinthedust (Dec 30, 2010)

Let's bring the light closer and move on. I wish to see what this place holds in terms of the dead. If we're talking flying ghosts or vampires... suffice it to say, the dust could be a ruse. Some scouting should enlighten us.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 1, 2011)

Aria shivers at the talk of hungry ghosts and dread vampires, and hurries closer to Eldariel, keeping pace with him as he moves onward.

"I never thought I'd find someplace that made that run down cottage feel homey," she murmurs.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 2, 2011)

mm. he hrms in reply.


ooc: advancing into the Cairn!  Oooooo


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jan 3, 2011)

Zeke leaves the scraps of cloth and goes back into the center of the cairn, then turns to the north, slowly advancing into the only unexplored portion of the cairn.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 3, 2011)

The party enters another area with two alcoves, each slightly large than the last ones. The western one whole but  the eastern one is choked full of rubble possibly from a cave-in.



> _The western hall extends perhaps forty feet,  ending at a small marble platform raised about six inches off the floor.  A strange, shattered arcane apparatus rests upon this platform, its  curved ovular frame giving the appearance of a noble's dressing mirror.  Only a third of this frame remains. An unusual arcane glyph about the  size of a man's head has been delicately carved into the base plate of  the support platform._





> _Fifteen feet down the east passage, a huge pile  of collapsed rubble blocks the alcove from top to bottom. It looks like  it would take weeks to tunnel through the densely packed debris._














[sblock=OOC] Ok you may make any of the following checks...
- identify the glyph (arcana or history). 
- tell what the  frame does (or did) - know (arcana). 
- perception for looking down the northern hallway or to search the rubble. [/sblock]

[sblock=OOC2] When everyone finds the chance can they post a stat block with the basics and spells please. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 3, 2011)

OOC: Bad map


l lAlBlClDlElFLGlHlIlJlKlLlMlNlOlPlQlRlSlTlUlVlWlXlYlZl1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8l0lal
lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lel l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
 lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
 lgl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l 
 lhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
 lil l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
 ljl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
 lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lml l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lnl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lol l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lpl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lql l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lrl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lXlXlXl l l l l l l l l l
lsl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lXlXlXl l l l l l l l l l 
ltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lJl lVl l l l l lXlXlXl l l l l l l l l l
lul l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lEl lZl lGl l l l lXlXlXl l l l l l l l l l
lvl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lAl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lyl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lzl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l1l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l2l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l3l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l4l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l 
l5l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l6l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l7l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l8l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l9l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l0l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l+l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l?l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l!l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

Key:

l l = impassable
l l = open, explored
l l = shadowy or lowvision
l
l = strange apparatus

J = Jules
Z = Zeke
G = Galyne
A = Aria
E = Avren
V = Vixtrin
 
[sblock=Hero Point] remeber everyone  has +1 Hero Point that can only be used inside the Whispering Cairn and  once used you don't recieve a new one for 24 hours (Game time)  [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jan 3, 2011)

*Zeke*

Zeke knows that magical glyphs are not his area of expertise -- he barely recognizes it as such, so he moves with his sunrod to the north, to see what lies beyond, while the other, more magically inclined folks study the glyph and apparatus.


----------



## renau1g (Jan 4, 2011)

Jules leans against the wall idly watching the others examine the apparatus, clearly uninterested in the broken device. 

[sblock=ooc]
Lean at Qu [/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 4, 2011)

Not interested in the broken "mirror" frame with glyphs, Vixtrin turns her head from the others and peers into the darkness of the main passageway further north.  Carefully watching her step, Vixtrin advances north and has a look around.








*OOC:*


Move quietly 15' to square Tq.  Look as far ahead into the passageway as the light will allow. Perception +0.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 4, 2011)

Alone of the party, it seems, Aria moves towards the broken archway...drawn by disastrous curiosity. She hunkers down and her gaze lingers on the strange emblem at its base before following the rest of the device's unnatural circumferences up. Though she reaches out, Aria keeps enough of her wits about her not to actually touch the strange stuff, even as she invokes a minor magic taught to her by her mentor, before the accident..

(Casting Detect Magic...)


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 5, 2011)

Detecting magic in the area reveals small black "glass-like" shards  about the base of the broken frame. They give a vary faint aura of  conjuration magic, but it is so weak they themselves are probably no  longer able to do anything. They seem broken.

[sblock=Frame] Searching the frame Aria discovers numerous runes  inside the frame, where the black "glass" would have been held. The  symbols signify transportation. [/sblock]
[sblock=Glyph][sblock=DC:10]The glyph does not seem to be formed from a  common alphabet, although it is reminiscent of arcane symbols  representing the element air.[sblock=DC:15]The glyph represents a  name.[sblock=DC:20]The letterforms look similar to an ancient glyph-language called Vaati, which some unorthodox scholars consider the original written form of Auran.[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 6, 2011)

Galyne dithers briefly during which time the others secure the way forward. Finally he gives in to his curiosity and walks over to examine the cave-in.

He will keep glancing back to the party and once it is obvious they are ready to move forward will join them. That is unless he has found something interesting.









*OOC:*


Perception +11





[sblock=Statblock]Speed: 30 ft.
*Defence:* AC 16, HP 12/12

*Attack:*Dagger +3,1d4+2, 19-20x2
Dagger (Thrown) +5,1d4+3, 19-20x2, 10 ft. [Range]
Greataxe +3,1d12+3, 20x3
Longbow +5,1d8+1, 20x3, 100 ft. [Range] Special: PBS(feat) +1 to hit and damage at ranges up to 30'

*Saves:* Fort +4, Ref +6, Will 2/+4 vs enchantments only

*Arrows:* 20
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jan 6, 2011)

Zeke looks back over his shoulder at Aria examining the glyph/appartus.

"I hope someone can make something of that...." he says quietly.

He then turns his gaze back to the darkness ahead of him.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 6, 2011)

"I can," Aria says softly, her voice almost reverent. "This is...old. At least the symbol is. I remember it from when..."

She let that train of thought die, but stood up and looked at the others. "I think this was some kind of magic portal, before it broke. The magic residue and symbols on the frame would work for a magical passage effect."

Aria pointed at the odd rune on the base. "That's a really old form of written Auran...the language of air elementals. I don't know what it says, exactly, but I'm pretty sure it represents a name. It could be a command word, or...or an address explaining where it leads."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jan 6, 2011)

*Zeke*

"Hmm," says the young priest, as he tries to comprehend all that Aria said.

"Well, it is here for a reason, but I doubt it would work if not whole -- and I doubt we'd find the missing pieces, or even be able to repair it if we did find the missing pieces."

"Also, if you mean to say that this thing might transport you to the home of the air elementals, that would definitely not be a good place to visit."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 6, 2011)

Aria shakes her head vehemently. "I have no idea where it would take someone," she corrects. "All I know is that this symbol is from a very old Auran alphabet, and it looks like it's probably a name of some kind. There's not much we can deduce from that."


----------



## renau1g (Jan 6, 2011)

Julian's ears perk up at the mention of magic, "So, whatcha think? This thing worth some gold? Maybe that crazy ol' Allustan'd pay good money for it. Think we can lift it outta here? If not, maybe he'd even pay something to know about it and come study it or fix it or something" the human says excitedly.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 6, 2011)

With a regretful wince Aria proceeds to trample on Julian's dreams.

"Not worth a copper, really. It's attached to the floor, for one thing. And it's got no chance of ever working again. I guess some rich noble with a passion for ancient antiquities might pay something for it..." She shrugs. "Sorry."


----------



## renau1g (Jan 6, 2011)

"Ah, I s'pose that'd be too much to hope for wouldn't it?" Jules says with only a hint of disappointment coming into his voice. 

"Alrighty, so maybe we should go see what he's (points to Galyne) is up to poking around over there?" the man says, beginning to walk that way.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 7, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Great bit of Rping today gang. I am so jealous you all were playing and I was putting in a ten hour day. 

*Notes:*
Rubble has nothing of value around after a quick search. It looks like it might be a 10-12 ft thick also.

And nothing is perceived down the hallway leading north.

Shall we move forward?[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 7, 2011)

Galyne pokes around the rubble for a few minutes while the others are discussing the structure. Just as they start moving towards them he returns saying "Sorry there's nothing but rubble there. We may as well go on."


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 8, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]  Sorry for the delay.  I've been trying to find my muse for the character.  I can't seem to find it for the short story's end, but I'll post that soon (good stuff, too).  I know where I'm going with it, but writing it down is killing me.
[/sblock]


Eldariel takes a good long look at the strange object, alongside Aria.  He is impressed by her observations, and tries to see if he can glean anything more from it.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 8, 2011)

[sblock=22!]  Sweet!  I'm familiar with the Vaati, I think, from a certain 2e module from when I first started playing D&D; if I'm right.  Never did play through it, but I've heard of them from various D&D sources.  I'm reading up on real world occult history, and I might argue that, if he recognizes the language he might remember the tidbit of history I remember.  Like if I learned Greek I'd know about certain Greek myths, even if I couldn't quote the Illiad or read Greek myself.

Can I get what the name is, or do I need to speak Auran?[/sblock]

Eldariel looks at the glyph.  Mmm, yes.  It's familiar to me: the Vaati form of Auran.  It would explain why this is a "whispering" Cairn: Auran is the language of Air elementals.  There may be some here.  I doubt it is spirits.  I would like to see more, though.  And I could be wrong: some old air-mage might have died down here, or some necromancer thought to use it as a lair and left servants behind.  If the place hasn't been picked clean, we may have treasures to find!

Eldariel peers through the next doorway.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jan 9, 2011)

"Umm, its great that you two know so much about the symbols, but what does that get us?"

"What practical application can we use your knowledge?"


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 9, 2011)

Knowledge means we won't be bumbling about totally unprepared.  And we'll have a better idea of what to expect in terms of traps, warnings, or the creatures that could still be here.  I expect we'll run into air elementals down here.  Does that seem practical information to you?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jan 10, 2011)

"Sort of, I guess."

"But we have to get _IN_ there first, wherever _THERE_ is."


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 10, 2011)

"Well shall we go on and see what is here."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 10, 2011)

Aria nods and looks up the north passage.

"Looks like this is the only way clear to go." 

She fidgets uncomfortably, hoping someone else will take the lead, but unwilling to compound her cowardice by asking.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 10, 2011)

Vixtrin shifts her weight from the west wall and moves toward the front of the formation.  "I'll go first, unless someone else wants to be trap fodder."  Vixtrin's eyes flash blue, even in the dull light shed by the group's sunrod.








*OOC:*


Move forward in a straight line 30' forward down north passageway.  Readied action, spiked chain +3, 2d4+3 dmg --- if anything attacks, she'll swing back.


----------



## renau1g (Jan 10, 2011)

"Bah, you worry to much, this place has long been picked over, I'm sure there's no traps around here" Jules declares confidently, walking next to Vixtrin, his own weapons our though. 

[sblock=ooc]
I guess take 10 for Perception of 14 as he's _sure_ that there's nothing around here  [/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 11, 2011)

"Cocky."  Vixtrin winks and gives Jules her best cat-eyed smile in amusement at his nonchalance but shifts slightly in order to make room for the pair to walk the lead together down the passageway.


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 11, 2011)

Smiling at the banter between Vixtrin and Jules, Galyne moves into position behind them.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 11, 2011)

Eldariel moves with Aria, being a bit more wary because of his findings re: the glyphs.

If the whispering cairn still whispers, it's either haunted by undead or else by air elementals.  Magic that binds spirits means there's still something that keeps them here.  Let's be wary.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 12, 2011)

*Advancing...*



> _The central hallway opens into a large chamber  with wings leading east and west. Across the chamber to the north yawns a  twenty-foot-wide open arch draped from top to bottom in translucent  cobwebs. An eerie green light flickers from beyond the webs, casting  strange shadows about this room. The place smells of animal spoor and  wet fur._
> 
> _To the west, three short stairs lead to a wide marble dais, but the far end of the wing is obscured in darkness._
> 
> ...



[sblock=OOC] For easier reference you can say you are exploring  east- collaspe, west - dias, or north - web covered archway(green light coming from beyond the webs). [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 12, 2011)

OOC: Bad map


l lAlBlClDlElFLGlHlIlJlKlLlMlNlOlPlQlRlSlTlUlVlWlXlYlZl1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8l0lal
lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxl l l l l l l l l
lel l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxl l l l l l l l l
lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxl l l l l l l l l
lgl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxl l l l l l l l l 
lhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxl l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lJlVlZl l l l l l lxlxl l l l l l l l l
ljl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lElAlGl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lml l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lnl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lol l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lpl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lql l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lrl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lXlXlXl l l l l l l l l l
lsl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lXlXlXl l l l l l l l l l 
ltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lXlXlXl l l l l l l l l l
lul l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lXlXlXl l l l l l l l l l
lvl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lyl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lzl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l1l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l2l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l3l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l4l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l 
l5l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l6l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l7l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l8l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l9l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l0l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l+l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l?l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l!l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

Key:

l l = impassable
l l = open, explored
l l = shadowy or darkvision
l l = dim light
l = strange apparatus
l l = archway with strange light

J = Jules
Z = Zeke
G = Galyne
A = Aria
E = Avren
V = Vixtrin
 

[sblock=Hero Point] remeber everyone  has +1 Hero Point that can only be used inside the Whispering Cairn and  once used you don't recieve a new one for 24 hours (Game time)  [/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 12, 2011)

Eldariel goes to search the West Dias, knowing that his knowledge of glyphs could prove useful here.

However, he is concerned about the shadows and the webs, and approaches the dias certain strange things lurk in the dark there.  Still, it is better than risking being caught in the webs.

Can someone bring the light closer here?  There's a darkness I'd like to investigate.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 12, 2011)

Vixtrin suppresses a shiver and uncertainly strides forward toward the north, where the webs lie.  Spiked chain in hand, Vixtrin peers forward into the growing inky darkness of the cavern.







*OOC:*


Advance 30' forward, try to look to see what's ahead.  Readied attack.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jan 13, 2011)

Zeke follows behind Eladrial, sunrod in hand, morningstar still swinging from his belt.


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 13, 2011)

While Galyne is anxious to find out what the green light is, he knows from experience that you need to take things slowly or you can end up in all sorts of trouble. In this case it means exploring the alcoves before moving on. As Vixtrin seems to have the way forward covered, Galyne takes the opportunity to explore the cave-in.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 19, 2011)

Aria sticks with Eldariel, for the comfort of the familiar if little else. The dark shadows in the west of the chamber frighten her...but she whispers a few half-remembered words and a small sphere of ghostly green-white light appears, shedding pale, strange illumination over the dais and the wall.


----------



## renau1g (Jan 19, 2011)

Jules maintains his position with Vixtrin.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 20, 2011)

Moving towards the western alcove the three members of the group see the following...



> _A wide dais spanning the back half of the  western wing calls attention to a faded fresco upon the south, west, and  north walls. From a vantage point at the center of the dais, the wall  painting makes it look like you stand within a massive room with seven  short hallways radiating outward from a central point. A chain dangles  from the ceiling at the end of each hallway, and each chain bears a  gleaming colored lantern. Clockwise, the colors are red, orange, yellow,  green, blue, indigo, violet._



A quick search of the area around the dais yields nothing else of interest.

************************************************

At the archway the webs look old and dusty as if their owners have long since moved on. Looking through the first layer Jules and Vixtrin see a wide set of steps leading down.

************************************************

Galyne alone and to the west alcove sees what is causing the wet fur smell as a small trickle of outside water has gotten through to the chamber and the remains of a dead dog covered in webs ies in a small puddle of water. Lying beside the dog also covered in webs is a dead human dressed in adventurers garb, a backpack still strapped to his back.


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 21, 2011)

Although the webs look old and abandoned, Galyne does not want to end up like the backpack's previous owner. Therefore, he carefully looks round, not forgetting the ceiling, to check that there is nothing amicable around before crutching down and checking the bodies. he check that the man is in fact dead and not just paralysed and tries to establish how old the body is.


[sblock=OOC]Take 10 on Perception (+11) = 21
Knowledge (Nature) (+4, if required.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 21, 2011)

[sblock=Galyne] The body of the man and dog are indeed dead. The skin drawing taunt over the bone as if drained of all inner fluids. And looks to be close to 6 months or more gone. Galyne sees the glint of something glass like and blue peeking out of the backpack. [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 21, 2011)

Aria stares at the wall painting for a moment, then glances back at the archway through which green light spills.

"I wonder...is this meant to be some kind of map? They're in the same order as the colors of a rainbow. And if we're in the 'green' hall now..."

She shakes her head. "But then, where would the central hall be? If we're heading towards the lantern now, then it would be behind us, which makes no sense because we came from that direction."


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 22, 2011)

Having ascertained that the man and dog are in fact dead, Galyne starts to grab the backpack. However, before he touches it, he stops himself as he remembers the talk of undead on the way in. Instead he carefully puts his bow on the floor, un-ships his axe, which he puts where he can easily grab it. He then takes his dagger, cuts the backpack's straps and removes it. He carefully opens it and looks inside.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 23, 2011)

The backpack contains a few things typical of an adventurer out in the wilds. Waterskin(empty), rations(2days), flint&steel, torches(2), and a whetstone.

Also in the pack are two oddities. One is a marble finger that looks to have been broken off a statue. And the second is a large blue, ornate lantern.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 23, 2011)

Vixtrin closes on the set of wide stairs that lead down from the north end of the passageway.  Brushing aside the webbing with her forearm, Vixtrin looks down to the limits of her vision.  "What d'you think's down there, Jules?"  Afraid to call out to the others lest some other creature lurking in the unknown depths of the dark below be forewarned of their presence, Vixtrin stands and stares down the stairs a moment longer then backs up, moving to warn the others congregating in the western alcove.









*OOC:*


Perception +0, what's down the stairs?  How sticky is the webbing?  If nothing can be seen, move 30' toward the western alcove.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 24, 2011)

[sblock=Vixtrin] The webbing is old and the dust and dirt coating it makes it less sticky than normal (so not very sticky). The stairs end about 40 feet down the green light coming from beyond giving you enough light to see the bottom. A hallway leads off to the north at the bottom of the steps.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jan 24, 2011)

"Hmmm, ain't sure, maybe more dust?" Jules replies, staring at the webbing, then looking around to make sure whatever made the giant web isn't around. 

[sblock=ooc]
Perception is +3 (or 4 vs. traps)[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 24, 2011)

Vixtrin backs up from the edge of the stairs and turns to Jules, a hand out to get his attention.  "No, look.  There's another passageway at the bottom of the stairs, and some strange green light pouring from it.  Half a moment, I'll tell the others." 

Vixtrin crosses to join the others where they congregate at the west.  "Found something.  Over here."  She points to the northern passageway, then stops to take in the array of rainbowed lamps.  "Looks like you lot found sommat, too.  There's a stair over to the north that leads down and joins with a passageway heading the same direction."


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 25, 2011)

Reluctant to touch either the finger or the lantern, Galyne quickly decides that what he really needs is for Aria and Zeke to have a look at them. Before he leaves he decides to take a chance and he searches the corpse properly.

Retrieving his weapons he picks the backpack up by the straps, moves back to the central hallway. Once there he starts to wait for the others to finish searching the western alcove but seeing Vixtrin also going in that direction, he moves to join them.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 27, 2011)

Aria nods at Vixtrin and says, "Yes, I think the best thing for now is just to keep going. The green light might mean we're in this corridor..." 

She taps the 'green lantern' hallway on the painting, "But who knows how literal this is meant to be? It could be some afterlife ritual or...anyway, we should keep exploring."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jan 27, 2011)

OOC: Did Galyne show the finger and lantern to Zeke and Aria?


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 27, 2011)

(OOC - Dunno! You said you were going to, but then seemed to do something else, so I didn't want to narrate differently. )


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 27, 2011)

"If there's no other alcove or elsewhere to go, we might have a look down the stairs."  Vixtrin points to the webbing in the northern passageway and the stairs (which, admittedly, from this angle and distance are probably obscured) where Jules stands.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 27, 2011)

ooc:  do you mean Zeke or Eldariel?  I'm all over checking out the lantern, but I'm not sure if I know about it.  If I can see it, I'll run over and Kowledge Arcana the eff out of it.  bam!


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 28, 2011)

Entering the western alcove and seeing the wall painting, Galyne excitedly exclaims "I think I have found the blue lantern. Have a look at this." With this, he opens the backpack and shows anyone who's interested the lantern and statue part.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 29, 2011)

Eldariel, curious, goes over and gives the blue lantern a once over.  Interesting.  It was in a backpack?

Eldariel would like to hold the thing up.  He also takes a look at the statue part (and what statue it could have come from).  He's thinking about the Vaati glyphs from the other shape.

When we're finished here, I would like to look these materials up in my master's library.  Cross-reference the Vaati information with other regional information.  It could be of great value, either directly or by helping us to not waste our time(!)

ooc:  Arcana check on both the lantern and the statue fragment.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 29, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] The lantern looks like the one in the mural. But there is no statue pictured. Also all the lanterns have the same design just differently colored panes.

Knowledge arcana will yield nothing without something to cross reference the lantern with. So maybe when you are back near a library or other place with info to sort through.

Could try Appraise also.

Next stop down will update SUN nite. RP your way down and a marching order till then.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 29, 2011)

Aria comes over, and to Eldariel's analysis she adds a bit of magical sensitivity as she tries to determine if the lantern has any enchantment within it.

"Blue...I wonder if these work like keys. Maybe the passage of each color..." she gestures at the diagram on the wall, "only opens when you have the correct lantern."

For a moment her eyes find the fallen body the lantern came from. "You could probably tell us," Aria murmurs sadly.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 30, 2011)

ooc: before we move on, just quickly.

Also: He's thinking in his mind whether there is any vaati-related information, or air-elementals information he could use for these lanterns.  I'm thinking lanterns mean light, or magic lanterns used as keys like Aria suggested, genies in lanterns (djinn in lamps or rings).


IC:  Eldariel takes the blue lantern and holds it up.  He moves to the part of the wall with the picture of the blue lantern on it, and investigates the wall, compares the lantern, and looks for any changes in the wall.  

1)Is it solid?  

2) Is there a door there?

3) What is in the corridor with each lantern in the picture?  Specifically he's think blue and green, but will also check out and write down the others.

4) Does anything in the pictures change when he brings the lantern close to them, especially the blue one in the blue picture?

5) Are there places in this area to put or fit a lantern?

6)  Eldariel copies down the shape of this area in his book, and places where each picture of a lantern and hallway are on it (ie: green, blue, etc.).  He also notes any special details about each hallway (ie: leads to flames, leads to spider webs, etc.), and where the dias is.

7)  So the Dias is at the steps, and then there's an area beyond it with the wall pictures?  

8)  Does it looks like the Dias is a place where someone uses air: speaks or sings?  Maybe a prayer or poem, or something?  

9) Is there an inscription in the dias?  

10)  At this point I'm tempted to have him sing something standing at the Dias (he's an elf, they sing ditties if not perform per se).  Heck, I'll do that before we go on: if there's an elven song regarding air elementals, or the Vaati, I'll go for that.  Failing that, the equivalent of an elven Disney theme.

This is fairly significant: a picture of a lantern and suddenly we find an object in the picture?  This could prove important to the areas below.  I hope that adventurer's friends didn't steal any of the other lanterns, in case we need them!

Someone with a torch should light the webs.  Be careful: I'm certain the creatures responsible will be around here somewhere.  If anyone else has oil, prepare to throw it.

After he's answered each of the questions, and found nothing, he'll go with the others.  He readies a flask of oil from his bag to his belt pouch, then moves forward sword in hand.

ooc: I guess that means I'm carrying the lamp?  What about the sculpture fragment?


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 31, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] There is nothing of note on the upper level. The dais and mural seem merely a place to pay respects or listed to someone speak. [/sblock]

Descending further into the tomb and down the steps perhaps a few of Eldariel's questions may be answered.



> _A wide stairway descends into an immense domed  chamber. Seven short tunnels branch from the room in all directions,  extending some thirty feet before ending in rounded walls. At the  terminus of each passage, a thick chain dangles from an unseen high  ceiling. Five chains bear colorful lanterns, but two hold nothing at  all. Opposite the entry stairs, a bright green lantern containing what  looks like a torch casts a weird, murky light about the room. Countless  chips of glass and shiny metal inset into the chambers domed ceiling  reflect this light, giving the impression of starlight and falling snow.  The dome starts about ten feet off the ground and reaches an apex about  thirty feet over the center of the room.
> 
> Below the dome's peak, a long dais holds what appears to be a marble  sarcophagus. A milky white bas-relief figure, perhaps of a human, rests  passively upon the sarcophagus lid. Unlike the rest of the tomb, this  room is completely silent._












[sblock=OOC] The room is well lit and you may post up what/where your  characters explore. I will try and add to the description of the room as  you walk about. [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jan 31, 2011)

"Well, I think we know where that stone finger goes...." murmurs Zeke as he approaches the dias.

"And we are still missing a colored lantern."

OOC: Which colored lanterns are present, and which are missing?


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 31, 2011)

Eldariel nods.  Two lanterns are missing, in fact.  By my chart here (which seems to align with this area, as with the area above) the Indigo and the Red lanterns are missing.

I'd like to know more about the sarcophagus' alignment with the room, and what's lighting the green lantern over there... and what would happen if we lit the others!

Eldariel is going to head across the room. 

1)  On the way he'll take a good look at the sarcophagus: does it look like it can be turned on a pivot, or that it's solid?  The figure on the bas relief: anything significant?  I wonder if this is a cleric of the air elementals.  Maybe more writing in Auran I can copy down, translate later...

2)  I believe Eldariel got the lantern from whoever was holding it up.   I'm guessing this is the Indigo lantern, when lit, and that it should be hung up back over there.  Somewhere we may find the Red lantern.  If there's an adventuring party in these parts, and those spiderwebs were unbroken when we found them, the last member may not have gotten out before they went up.

3)  Heading to the Green Lantern.  He'll look at the Indigo lantern, and at the Green lantern, and get a good idea of what's lighting it.  My guess, as a player, is that it's some kind of everburning effect, or permanent light spell.  If it is a torch, it means that someone lit it recently.  ...someone with a wolf companion, who is now dead by the webs?

Are the webs glowing green, like on the map?  If so, I may have an idea why the two lanterns were taken down.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 31, 2011)

OOC: To much all at once need to let the others in a little so will piecemeal this to you as they post as well. And you are only missing one lantern the red one. And no the webs do not glow green, sorry.

As Eldariel approaches the sarcophagus he does notice groove marks indicating that the whole "arrow shaped" device may in fact move.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 1, 2011)

"Hmmm...." says Zeke.

"Never would have thought that lantern was 'indigo' and not just blue.  Guess I should get out more at the temple...."

"But does that mean that we are still missing another lantern?"


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 1, 2011)

"It looks blue to me too," Aria says uncertainly. "Look, the lanterns are hung in the same order they were in in that room. We can just count the lanterns to see which are missing."
She starts at Red, and then lists off Orange, Yellow, Green, Blue, Indigo and Violet...each time pointing at a lantern, or a place a lantern would be.


----------



## fireinthedust (Feb 1, 2011)

I believe the Red one is the only one unaccounted for.  My worry is that there is some sort of trap or peril associated with lighting all of them.  I want to check out the Green lantern, which is lit, just to be sure.

Oh, and the bas relief here looks like it can be turned on the spot: grooves around the sides.  Could someone fit the broken-off finger back on and see where it points?  It could tell us more about how this room works: do we light the other lanterns or do we spin the figure around?

Eldariel has a certain look of glee in his eye as he explores the room.  Clearly he finds this investigation thrilling.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 1, 2011)

Galyne enters the chamber and looks around. His initial impression is that, apart of from sarcophagus, the layout is like the mural upstairs. Looking more closely he sees that there anomalies in mouths of the north, south, east and west tunnels. Not wanting to imped the others, he moves over to examine the floor in fromt of the left-hand tunnel.

In response to Zeke's comment about Indigo and Blue he says "Why don't you compare the Lantern we found with the blue one. If the lights are supposed to match rainbow colours then the indigo one should be darker than the blue one."

Once the others start playing around with either the sarcophagus or the lanterns he stops examining the floor, readies his bow and stands guard.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 8, 2011)

All this talk of Indigo vs Blue confuses Jules, he has no idea what they're talking about. The rogue moves towards the sarcophagus and looks to make sure that if they move it there are no traps to activate.









*OOC:*


Perception: +3 (+4 vs. Traps)


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 8, 2011)

Zeke takes the blu-ish lantern and heads down towards where the blue lantern hanging in the alcove is, comparing the colors, to see if this one truly is what these people call indigo.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 8, 2011)

Vixtrin momentarily stops by Jules' side at the sarcophagus but recoils at the sight of the milky figure in bas-relief.  "Is that a body or a statue? Don't touch it, Jules!  The dead don't like to be disturbed."  Vixtrin steps away from the sarcophagus in discomfort and eyes the green light coming from the glowing lantern at the passageway opposite the stairs.  Treading carefully but purposefully toward the green lantern, Vixtrin stoutly moves forward, her spiked chain in hand.  "I don't like this.  'Tain't right down here."


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 9, 2011)

The group spreads out and quickly searches the large chamber. They discover a few things that are interesting in the massive burial room.

Jules finds no hidden traps or even latches to the sarcophagus it is sealed up tight. He then looked around the room followed by Vixtrin and discovered every alcove to be the same but one. Vixtrin just keeps alert while the rogue was occupied, should something jump out at them.

Galyne also keep guard during the search the whole time save for one instants. When asked who had the missing finger he sheepishly presented it and went back to guarding. The finger fit the carving on the sarcophagus perfectly but could not be made to stay. When held to the spot the index finger curled under the thumb so the hand looked like it was holding out three fingers.

Zeke does determine that the lantern he holds is a darker blue than the one hanging from it's chain in an alcove. An alcove that is different from the others as Jules sweeps by looking for hidden traps or secret passages. As Zeke stands there the rogue points up indicating that in this alcove the ceiling is higher than the others and the green light doesn't reach it.

The green light draws Eldariel as it must be magical. The light doesn't pulsate or waver in any way it just shines forth from the lantern steady and turned green by the glass panes. After Jules gives him the o.k. to open it he finds inside an everburning torch set inside. The light from the lantern is reflected off the roof and lights the whole room so Eldariel decides to leave it be for now.

The group moves about with purpose everyone finding something to occupy them save for Aria. It isn't like she wants to sit by and watch it was just...

She wasn't sure but was determined to become more help in the future.

[sblock=OOC] There that takes care of moving things along a little. Don't forget that you all know that the sarcophagus moves.  [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 10, 2011)

(OOC - Wait...what?! Did you see my post? Here, I'll print it again, to be sure.

_"It looks blue to me too," Aria says uncertainly. "Look, the lanterns are hung in the same order they were in in that room. We can just count the lanterns to see which are missing."

She starts at Red, and then lists off Orange, Yellow, Green, Blue, Indigo and Violet...each time pointing at a lantern, or a place a lantern would be. _

Basically, she's trying to determine if this is blue or indigo, by seeing which lanterns are present here, and which aren't. That seems like a valid course of action to me. If nothing else, it isn't "sitting by and watching."

Hmph!)


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 10, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] I meant watching after your 20 seconds of conversation. Sorry I didn't clarify, usually my updates will add to what you posted not re-post them. [/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Feb 10, 2011)

Eldariel moves over to the next alcove to the right (clockwise) and checks the lanterns to see if there is anything in them that could similarly be lit up.

After doing this he moves to the sarcophagus.  Let's move this to point towards the lit lantern.  I want to see if there are any effects tied to the direction of the arrow.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 11, 2011)

"Can you move it on your own Eldariel?  Galyn says. "I would prefer to keep an arrow knocked in case we are attacked. Don't forget about the undead."  He shivers at the though of undead.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 11, 2011)

"This room seems wrong," Aria decides after watching the proceedings. "It's not like the map. There should be a passage for each light...and there's only a passage for the green one. I mean...a passage for each lantern," she corrects. "Since there's only one light."

Aria trailed off thoughtfully. "One light, in the green lantern. One passage, leading to the green lantern."

She chewed her bottom lip...then went to the shining green lamp, hesitated for a second...and yanked the everburning torch out!


----------



## fireinthedust (Feb 11, 2011)

Eldariel moves the sarcophagus to point at the green light.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 11, 2011)

Vixtrin, who wasn't following Jules but had left him by the sarcophagus in favor of investigating the green lantern, stands her ground in the alcove by the green lantern.  Spiked chain at the ready, Vixtrin watches the others from a discrete distance as they attempt to move the sarcophagus.  Preparing for the worst, Vixtrin grits her teeth and tenses.  "Disturbin' tha dead...no good'll come of that.  Crickey."







*OOC:*


Stand fast somewhere near the lit green lantern in its alcove, away from the sarcophagus.  Readied action, attack with spiked chain should anything untoward result from opening or messing with the sarcophagus.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 11, 2011)

Zeke looks on with his sunrod in his hand, watching the others labors to see if they bear fruit.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 15, 2011)

Jiles and Vixtrin watch as Aria curiously studies the lantern. Jiles mentions that  there is no traps present he can see and Aria reaches for the everburning torch inside.

Meanwhile Eldariel seems confident he can move the arrow shaped platform will Galyne and Zeke keep look out.

The elf moves the arrow which stops pointing at the next alcove (yellow) with an audible click. Aria holds the torch in hand and the green light throughout the room vanishes as it is no longer reflected from the domed roof. Two pools of torchlight are all that illuminate the large chamber now.

And from the now darkened yellow alcove comes a grinding and hissing noise. The sound of air finally escaping from a trapped room echoes throughout the hall before everything is silent once again.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 15, 2011)

"What was that?" Aria whispers in the quiet following the rumble. She looks around at the others, their faces made eerie in the torchlight, then moves towards the yellow alcove, holding the torch warily in front of her to light it up.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 15, 2011)

"Wow, that was COOL!" Zeke says, completely taken aback by the spectacle.  

Yes, it was true, Zeke has led a fairly sheltered life in the church.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 15, 2011)

Jules reaches into his pack and pulls out a sunrod, cracking open the alchemal item and dropping it to the ground. 

[sblock=ooc]
Move: Draw sunrod
Standard: Activate sunrod. 
Free: Drop it [/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 16, 2011)

Torn between her fear and curiosity, Vixtrin hesitates then follows after Aria toward the darkened yellow alcove.  "Is anything open down that way?"    Curiosity at last getting the better of her, Vixtrin moves as far forward as safety will allow.








*OOC:*


Double move 60' into the yellow alcove, unless attacked.  If attacked, move up to 30' toward attacker and spiked chain.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 17, 2011)

Jiles stands in the green lantern alcove while Vixtrin and Aria move to the yellow. Eldariel, Zeke, and Galyn watch from the center of the room as the two girls near the area and the everburning torch Aira acquired lights the alcove.

The chain holding the yellow lantern has been cast aside by a large stone tube that looks to have risen out of the floor. It stands perfectly still while little blasts of air near the base blow from cracks in the floor, stirring up dust.

The tube is hollowed out leaving a space for what looks like one person to stand in. Two more Auran glyph's are carved on the inside of the tube, spaced about two feet apart and at chest height.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 17, 2011)

Vixtrin, half-hoping she does but worried all the same about the prospect, points at the tube and whispers to Aria.  "You're not going to go in there, are you?"









*OOC:*


When you say, "It stands perfectly still while little blasts of air near the base blow from cracks in the floor," what do you mean by "it"?  The tube or the chain?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 17, 2011)

Zeke goes over to the tube.

"Didn't you read some of these glyphs earlier?"

"Any idea what they mean?"
He looks at the tube to make sure that there are no pieces missing.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 18, 2011)

OOC: It being the tube. Trying to give the impression it was lifted by air and is being kept there by the same.

Zeke looks all about the tube and sees nothing out of the ordinary it is in good shape.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 18, 2011)

Galyne knows that he should be helping in solving the puzzle of the lantern room. However, he feels completely out of his depth. He does have one idea, so says diffidently "We need more information. How about seeing what happens if you put the light in the yellow lantern?"


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 19, 2011)

Aria shakes her head, snapping herself out of the stunned trance she was in. She shakes her head at Vixtrin, "Not going in there 'til I know what it is. Maybe these marks will help."

She peers at the strange marks on the tube, trying to make some sense of them.

Galyne's question distracts her momentarily and she glances at the torch in her hands, then nods and gives it to Galyne. "Try it," she suggests, then gets back to trying to work out the inscription.


----------



## fireinthedust (Feb 20, 2011)

Eldariel moves away from the sarcophagus, sword ready as he gets near the tube.  I'll have a look myself.  Let's get to teh end of the corridor, see what's to be seen.

he looks at the end of the light, and tries to see how far into the corridor he can see.

He will then look at the writing, to see if he can read it or glean some meaning from it.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 20, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] I'm confused by the word corridor  Every lantern is in an alcove is this what your talking about? Decipher Script would help here but it is a part of Linguistics and is trained only. Knowledge arcana or planes checks which ever is higher, please. Those without may roll aid another checks if they wish. [/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Feb 20, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]I thought you were saying that the end of the alcove had opened up to be a corridor, basically.  

Also: I can't picture in my mind what's going on with this tube.  Is it facing towards us, like a pipe in Super Mario Bros?  Is it tall enough that we could walk in (I'm guessing 5ft square, the size of a PC  ), and if so, how high are the lanterns?

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 20, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Module doesn't give me all that info but... The lanterns are reachable so I would say about 5 ft off the floor. The tube is tall enough to stand in so a little over 7 ft. It should give the impression it is sitting there waiting for someone to step inside. [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 20, 2011)

Transferring his bow and arrow to his left hand, Galyne takes the touch from Aria. He is just about to go into the yellow alcove, when something occurs to him. Instead he moves to the violet lantern and puts the touch inside. "When the light was in the green lantern, it lit up the stairs." is all he says by way of explanation.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 21, 2011)

The torch once placed in the lantern shines light out to reflect of the ceiling much the same as was done by the green lantern. It puts the who room in a sort of hazy purple light that is casted up the stairs as well.


----------



## fireinthedust (Feb 21, 2011)

Does the tube change in any way with the new light?

Eldariel is about ready to just walk into the tube and see what's what, but he'll need a light source.  Who's willing to go in?  I suggest someone who can find traps.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 21, 2011)

Jules looks around at the others, then shrugs, "I suppose I'm the best to go. If you hear me scream... run I guess?" the man says, trying to joke, picking up his sunrod and throwing it into the tube. He draws his blades and prepares to step in, taking time to look the device over for any traps.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 21, 2011)

The changing of the light has no effect on the stone tube. 

Jiles searches the tube over and notices the glyphs can be pressed inward slightly. He stands in the tube looking out at the group sword in hand, wondering if he should try and press on of the glyphs or not.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 21, 2011)

Galyne is feeling very uncomfortable. He his not used to having to puzzle out highly complex traps. However, it seems to him that there are a couple of questions that need to be answered before they go exploring. He diffidently says "Ah people. before we go off exploring, I've a couple of questions for you intelligent folks. First, when we arrived the dais pointed to the orange lamp, how come the tube wasn't open? Secondly, why did the previous explorer take the indigo lantern?"


----------



## fireinthedust (Feb 21, 2011)

We can't know that until we move the pointer to the different alcoves, and see which one does what.  For all we know the tubes come whenever the sarcophagus points to their alcove; and may disappear either over time or depending on what is done within them.  Maybe going along the tube has a puzzle, one that creates the light in the lantern when accomplished?

Jules, shall we move the sarcophagus around clockwise and see what the other alcoves do first, before you go in this tube?

If okay with that, Eldariel will check each of the alcoves.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 21, 2011)

"Fortune favours the bold!" the man calls out, reaching to the glyph and pressing them in.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 21, 2011)

The tube starts to slide downward after Jules presses on the right glyph. It doesn't stop till the top is flush once more with the floor.

[sblock=Jules] The tube descends for about twenty feet before the feeling of motion stops. It is very dark but Jules can tell he must have been taken to a lower room for the opening is not blocked, and he could step out if he wanted to.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Feb 21, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]
shouldn't the sunrod light up the area?[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 21, 2011)

[sblock=Jules] 







> picking up his sunrod and throwing it into the tube.



Hmm missed it though it was still near the green lantern ok then...


```
[COLOR=Orange][I]The walls here are covered in bas-relief images similar to the slender figure
upon the sarcophagus lid in the chamber above. Nearly a dozen 
androgynous, hairless humanoids stand in poses of deference, almost as if 
they are paying homage to the viewer. Many extend their hands in adoration, 
their faces awash in adulation. Several of the statues lack hands, arms, 
heads, or anything else easily hacked off by long-absent tomb robbers.

About fifteen feet south, a dark passage extends from an elaborately carved 
arch. Only a little of this hallway is visible, however, as a large stone block 
obscures most of the passage.[/I][/COLOR]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Feb 22, 2011)

ooc:  soooooo tempted to look, but I won't.  Mope.

IC:   Eldariel leaps back, sword up once more.  He watches where the edges of the tube were.  Dam!  Someone...  Frak! 

Eldariel, thinking fast, runs to the next alcove.  He looks at the floor and tries to see if it has the shape of a tube as well (flush into the floor like the other one Jules just went into).  If not, he runs to the next, and the next, and checks to see if there's any sign of other tubes.  Meanwhile he calls out his thoughts to the others.

Someone spin the coffin-pointer away from the alcove and then back again.  We may get the tube back, and either Jules along with it, or we could follow him down.  

Did anyone see the glyph he pressed?


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 22, 2011)

Eldariel notices the same circle shape below each hanging lantern in each alcove as he moves about.

[sblock=OOC]Everyone saw Jules press both glyphs.[/sblock]

[sblock=Jules] Just a suggestion but I would come back up, [/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Feb 22, 2011)

Once Eldariel sees the other tubes, he breaks off and makes a bee-line to the Sarcophagus.  He moves it one space over, then right back to where Jules went in.  He's hoping to bring the tube back.

If it doesn't come back, he'll raise another tube and check for glyphs on it.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 22, 2011)

The sarcophagus doesn't work like Eldariel hoped. It does start off towards the next alcove but before it reaches it he tries moving it back and it will not go in that direction. 

So he continues to move the arrow to point at the green lantern and await a tube to come up, but it doesn't happen. What does happen is everyone can her the cacophonous creaking of stone on stone, and the ground starts to rumble slightly.

[sblock=Jules] To late, [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


I believe the Galyne is still in the Indigo alcove







Galyne is still fidling with the lantern when he hears the creaking and the rumbling. Rapidly turning, he nockes an arrow and draws his bow before looking round for the source of the noise.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 22, 2011)

[sblock=Jules]
He'll take a 5 foot step off the lift into the room (after kicking the sunrod into the room) and keep the wall to his back. 

ooc - yesterday was a holiday here in Ontario, too bad for Jules  [/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Feb 22, 2011)

Eldariel stops fiddling with the sarcophagus and moves over to Aria defensively.  Ah, I just remembered we're trying to figure out what killed the *last* group of people to fiddle with this stuff.  Well, I suppose we're about to find out!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 23, 2011)

Vixtrin stands, horror struck, her eyes rooted to the spot where Jules descended inside the tube.  Holy mother!  Her eyes whip to the sarcophagus, where Galyne stands and the floor rumbles.  Quickly striding to the sarcophagus, Vixtrin yells to Galyne, "Let's keep pushing it! Maybe it has to go full circle to get Jules back!"  Though she wants to pull the sarcophagus a full 360 degrees, Vixtrin hesitates a hair, waiting on help from the others.








*OOC:*


Move (double move if necessary) back to the sarcophagus.  Ready action, push it in whatever direction in will most easily move, and hopefully in a full 360 degree circle to get the arrow back at the same place it was before Jules went down in the tube.  Will wait on help from the other/s before pushing on the sarcophagus.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 24, 2011)

"She's right," Aria agrees, "Try to get it so it's pointing at the yellow again...get that column back before something terrible happens!"

Inwardly she wonders how the heck they're going to get anywhere if only one person can fit in that magic column at a time...


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


Eldariel is the one fiddling with the sarcophagus. Galyne is in the Indigo alcove waiting to shoot something.


----------



## fireinthedust (Feb 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


Actually, Eldariel just stopped fiddling with it, and is next to Aria waiting for whatever that rumble was to inform them of what's going on.







The rumbling must be gears below us.  Anything we do could affect Jules below us.

Eldariel waits a moment, just in case something along the lines of what killed the adventurer they just saw, comes for them.  If nothing shows up, he'll run over and help move the sarcophagus all the way around.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 25, 2011)

The rumbling continues for only a few seconds and the group sees what looks like another tube attempt to rise up under the green lantern. It doesn't get far before shuttering and then falling back down quickly the way it had come.

A tremendous _*CRASH*_ echoes up from the shaft just made by the fallen tube. Dust and dirt shoot upward out of the new hole. It blocks the view of the  alcove with the green lantern before settling down to coat the floor.

OOC: Perception checks everyone. And I have a good idea where everyone is so no problem there. Jules should roll a perception also, and let me know what you are doing.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 25, 2011)

Jules remains still, growing more anxious as the seconds tick away and his allies haven't joined him. He focuses on any sounds or sights he can detect.









*OOC:*


perception (1d20+3=18)


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 25, 2011)

Vixtrin cringes when the tube in the green lantern alcove crashes somewhere down below.  Not moving from the sarcophagus, Vixtrin strains to hear or see.


----------



## fireinthedust (Feb 25, 2011)

Eldariel uses his superb elven vision to get a look at the dust.  He is on high alert, ready for any strange plague to afflict them now.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 26, 2011)

[sblock=Perception DC10] The sound of a 1,000 skittering insects comes form the new shaft made by the tubes fall. And umm... roll INIT.[/sblock]

[sblock=Jules] You are not alone. Something is on the other side of the stone block. [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 26, 2011)

Galyne relaxes slightly as the tube fails to rise, thinking that its just the ancient mechanism failing. However, he does not let his guard down and peers intently into the dust trying to make sense of what just happened.

[sblock=Perception]Take 10 on perception (+11) for 21[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Feb 26, 2011)

Eldariel squints to see what's emerging... and then cries out A swarm!  Arm yourselves, friends, and prepare to move!  

He pulls his oil flask from his pouch, and looks for a lit torch (not the everburning one) to either light it off of or to have it thrown after he lights his torch.

Afterwards, he's going to run up the stairs (hacking through the webs there with his sword) and away from the swarm.   That is, if Aria is going to go with him.  He'll stay with her (having given his word, etc., if she went out of her hut).


[sblock=quickstats]  Lord Eldariel Spellblade 

Elf Ranger 1
Str 12 (+1)
Dex 17 (+3)
Con 12 (+1)
Int 19 (+4)
Wis 10 (0)
Cha 8 (-1)
  HP: 11
Fort: +3
Ref: +5
Will: +0



Init:  +3 (dex)


AC: 18 (Scale Mail +5, Dex +3) 

Weapon: Elven Curved Blade (+4 to hit, 1d10+1 damage, 19-20/x2)

Feats: 
  Weapon Finesse,
   Armour proficiency (light, medium, shields),
  [FONT=&quot] Weapon proficiency (simple, martial, elven)
 [/sblock]
 [/FONT]


----------



## renau1g (Feb 26, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]
Is it moving this way? [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 27, 2011)

Galyne realises that a bow and arrow is not much good against insects, if that indeed is what is coming. He rapidly stows them and grabs his greataxe. Even that is not that good against insects but at least it has a flat area that he can use.

Moving toward the green alcove, he shouts "We can't leave Jules. Eldariel, Aria see if you can get the tube back. The rest of us will try to hold them off."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 27, 2011)

Vixtrin leaves the sarcophagus in favor of advancing toward the sound of the skittering insects.  Her hand shakes, causing the barbs on her spiked chain to tinkle in the dim light.  Though scared, Vixtrin stands her ground and looks for the first foe to appear, that she might lash at it.








*OOC:*


Move 30' toward whatever direction she thinks the bugs are.  Readied action, spiked chain +3, 2d4+3.  Will try to use the chain's 10' reach to effect.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 28, 2011)

"All right...all right...uh...okay, it needs to be pointing towards the yellow. That seems to be what summons the columns..."

She swallows nervously and looks over at the others preparing for battle. "Eldariel, I don't know if I can do anything that will really hurt insects..."

With that uneasy declaration, she starts pulling the switch around so it would point to yellow.


----------



## fireinthedust (Mar 1, 2011)

Just do the best you can.  I need a flame, my dear, and fast! 

Eldariel sheaths his sword and focuses on getting his oil flask lit.  

ooc:  who has a lit torch?  We had one, before the Everburning Torch came along.  Eldariel wants to light his oil flask and throw it at the swarm.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 1, 2011)

*Zeke*

Zeke looks around, his sunrod still in his hand.  He holds off on dropping it to pull his morningstar for a moment.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 2, 2011)

OOC: A map to help out. It took a while because the other was to big to add things to.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 3, 2011)

*Round 2*

Aria tries to pull the arrow back towards the yellow lantern but it won't go that way at all. It does move clockwise and she decides to push it all the way around. 

It goes past the blue alcove and stops dead still as it points at the alcove holding the indigo lantern. Aria looks up to see another tube start to rise out of the floor, this one made out of a gleaming silver metal. It has what looks like two thin metal doors in front of it that slide open as it reaches it's full height.

[sblock=OOC]
INIT:
Aria 19 <---- already gone for round two sorry
Vixtrin 13 <---- is up
Zeke 13
Galyne 12
Eldariel 11

Also no torch Zeke has a sunrod, Jules took a sunrod with him and Aria took the everburning torch out of the green lantern and it got put into the indigo lantern.

And @renau1g what do you wish to do?[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Mar 3, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]
Can Jules hear anything from his allies? Can he access the tube from here? [/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 3, 2011)

[MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION]...if the post I put up earlier for Vixtrin isn't applicable, let me know and I'll swap it out for a different action so I don't hold up init.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 4, 2011)

[sblock=Jules] No you can't hear what is going on with the others. But you did feel the rumbling and vibration. Going back and pressing the glyphs in the tube does nothing.

The room is small and an eight foot block of stone blocks the archway out. Climb DC 10 to get to the top and Escape Artist DC 25 to wiggle through to the next area. Where btw something lies in wait it seems. You know it's there it must know you are in the room due to the light but hasn't tried to attack either. Mexican stand off for now.  Let me know what you wish to do.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 4, 2011)

Galyne takes his flint and steel from his pouch, holds it up and says to Eldariel "Sorry I haven't got a flame, will this do." If Eldariel wants it, he will toss it to him. he will then get ready to whack insects with the flat of his axe.

[sblock=OOC]"Ready action. To his swarm when it comes in range."[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Mar 4, 2011)

[sblock=Jules]
He continues to wait, unsure if he should risk shouting to his companions, but also not wanting to risk wriggling through a narrow opening and getting stuck...









*OOC:*


 Mexican stand-off continues. Funny aside, one of my biggest fears is Claustrophobia, I watched the movie Descent and had to pause it a couple times to get up and walk around a bit... 





[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 5, 2011)

Zeke stands by, not sure what exactly is going on -- holding his sunrod and listening to the others for a clue as to what might need to be done.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 6, 2011)

OOC: let me see if I got this right.

[sblock=OOC]
Actions Round 2:
Aria  <---- moved arrow (stopped at indigo alcove and won't go further around)
Vixtrin <---- ready action
Zeke <------- delays
Galyne  <-----ready action
Eldariel <------ is up

If that isn't right let me know. [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 6, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> OOC: let me see if I got this right.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]
> Actions Round 2:
> ...











*OOC:*


Works for me


----------



## fireinthedust (Mar 7, 2011)

Eldariel catches the flint and steel.  Excellent!  Get ready to run, unless you all have oil vials or oilskins.  Toss them on the flames when they've lit up

Eldariel lights up the oilskin and tosses it to explode it upon the swarm.  He's intending to cover an area with the swarm in it, and hopefully to make it harder for the swarm to move straight to the party.  If another oilskin can be exploded off the flame of the first, so much the better.

ooc:  should I roll?  it's an area effect shot.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 8, 2011)

The group waits (but not for long) and suddenly a geyser of beetles burst from the hole in the green alcove. They skitter eagerly towards Vixtrin and Galyne and both warriors lash out but to no avail. Their weapons useless against the swarm of hundreds of little bugs.

Something else exits the hole after the swarm. It looks like a large eyeball with large sharp spider like legs growing from it. As this odd creature clamors out of the hole it's eye looks about for a target.

[sblock=Combat]
*Listed in INIT order.*

```
Character          AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Aria               13   8  none/none
Vixtrin            15  15  chain/none
Zeke               17  10  sunrod&shield/[COLOR=PaleTurquoise][I]delayed[/I][/COLOR]
Galyne             16  12  axe/none
Eldariel           17  11  flask/none
bettle swarm       17   9  none/none
mad slasher        15  26  none/none
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Round 2:
Aria - moved arrow (stopped at indigo alcove and won't go further around)
Vixtrin - ready action
Zeke - delays
Galyne - ready action
Eldariel - lights flask
swarm - climb and move
slasher - climb[/sblock]

*OCC: TOP of ROUND 3*


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 8, 2011)

Aria stares in horror for a moment, then hurriedly grabs at her crossbow. She coughs and freezes for a moment, her eyes rolling up in their sockets. An almost feral growl escapes her throat, and she starts muttering something over and over again as pale, sickly green light seeps from her body to interpose itself between her and the swarm...then fades from view.

_"you will not take this life from me..."_

Then she snaps out of it and finishes loading her crossbow. Only the shaking of her hands suggests that she's aware of what happened.

(Cast Shield and ready crossbow)


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 9, 2011)

Despite wanting to rescue Jules, Galyne is not stupid enough to stand around and get eaten by hungry beetles. He knows that he can't do anything to effect the swarm and he can't get at the slasher without going through the swarm. So, deciding that discretion is the better part of valour, he makes a tactical retreat back to the stairs.

[sblock=Actions]Double move (60') back towards the stairs.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 9, 2011)

"By Boccob's beard!" exclaims the priest as he drops the sunrod from his hand and fumbles for the morningstar hanging from his belt.

[sblock=Actions]
Drop sunrod
Draw Morningstar
Ready attack if anything gets within melee
[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Mar 10, 2011)

Eldariel throws the flask.  His intent is to light up the swarm.  If it works, he readies another flask to match the first one.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 10, 2011)

"Great Odin's Raven!"


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 16, 2011)

Aria's other spirit summons an invisible aura of protection that leaves the woman feeling slightly sick to her stomach. Perhaps in time she will become use to the strange magics effects on her _living_ body. Shaking off the wierdness she draws her unloaded bow and watches as Vixtrin moves with grace away from the insect swarm and at the same time sends her chain arching at the sharp-legged one eyed beast to draw forth black blood.

Zeke stands ready shield raised and morningstar held high. And he watches as Galyne moves quickly past him and the others and listens as the footfalls head straight to the stairs.

Eldariel takes aim for the center of the mass of insects and lets the lit flask fly. It lands right in the center and explodes. The insects skitter away from the center and only a few are killed from the licking flames and they reform into a mass and hurry to where Vixtrin swings her chain. They start to climb up her legs. Biting and scratch and even burn a little, like acid.

Eldariel watches in horror as the mass starts to bury Vixtrin under. He misses the fast moving slasher snd it's sharp legs. He is totally focused on the beast after it skittles up and cuts the ranger across the thigh opening up a deep wound.

[sblock=Combat]
*Listed in INIT order.*

```
Character          AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Aria               [COLOR=Yellow]17[/COLOR]   8  c.bow/[COLOR=Yellow][I]shield[/I][/COLOR]
Vixtrin            15   [COLOR=Yellow]9[/COLOR]  chain/[COLOR=DarkOrchid][I]distracted[/I][/COLOR]
Zeke               17  10  m.star&shield/[COLOR=PaleTurquoise][I]ready action[/I][/COLOR]
Galyne             16  12  axe/none
Eldariel           17   [COLOR=Yellow]3[/COLOR]  flask/none
bettle swarm       17   [COLOR=Yellow]7[/COLOR]  none/none
mad slasher        15  [COLOR=Yellow]19[/COLOR]  none/none
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Round 3:
Aria - cast shield, draws weapon
Vixtrin - attacks mad slasher -(hit-dmg: 7)
Zeke - ready action
Galyne - double move
Eldariel - throws flask, (hit area, dmg: 2), draws another
swarm - attack Vixtrin (auto hit, dmg: 6)
slasher - attacks Eldariel - (hit-dmg: 8)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 16, 2011)

[sblock=Jules] Looking about the room and searching you notice a hole above the large block that must have once housed the trap before it dropped to the floor. With enough strength it might be toppled. 

A noise from the small opening draws his attention and he sees two large eye looking right at him.

OCC: Will save please.[/sblock]

*OOC: TOP OF ROUND 4 FOR EVERYONE ELSE*


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 17, 2011)

"Eldariel, hold still!" Aria urges as she takes aim at the horrible slashy-doodle that's attacking him. She squints a little, but holds her crossbow credibly still as she lets the bolt fly!

Then winces and mutters an oath when it falls short. "Sorry! I was trying not to hit you!"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 17, 2011)

*Zeke*

Morningstar in hand, Zeke advances on the monstrosity.

"D-d-d-die you foul b-beast," says the young priest unconvincingly as he swings his morningstar.


----------



## fireinthedust (Mar 17, 2011)

Eldariel grunts as the slasher cuts his leg.  Had he not been hardened in battle, the wound would most certainly have slain him.  

He ducks just in time to avoid Aria's crossbow bolt.  Blast it, aim at it, not me!  Fall back, Aria, we're going to be overwhelmed!

With that Eldariel takes a step back from his foe, (EDIT) then draws his sword.

[sblock=ooc]Move to step back, diagonally away from this guy.  

Move to draw sword and ready to slash this guy.

Edited my action there.  I just want you to know that I CANNOT take this guy with only 3hp.  If Zeke dies this round, I'm going to bolt.  He's our healbot.[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Mar 17, 2011)

[sblock=PS]If this kills us, btw, I have no issues with the DM.  That's the module, we knew all about it, etc.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 17, 2011)

Discovering that the tactics that he has developed while outdoors and alone don't work when underground and with companions, Galyne rushes back to protect Aria. Voice quivering with embaressment, he says "Sorry about that folks. I'm not used to working with other people."

[sblock=Action]Double move back to between slasher and Aria. Prepare to deflect attack from Aria.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 20, 2011)

Aria's unpracticed shot flees right between the slasher and Eldariel. The bolt passes close by the elf's face before shatter on the floor. Eldariel steps back (more so as not to get shot than anything) and drawing his elven blade sets himself in a ready stance should his enemy advance.

Vixtrin fights off the sudden erg to vomit and stps forward to bring her chain into range of the creature before it can strike again. The biting and sting bugs prove to much and her chain barely gets close. Zeke on the other hand smashes the slasher hard on top of it's single eye drawing blood.

Galyne approaches and gets into the fight (at possibly the wrong time). He raises his axe and the slasher lives up to it's name catching him across the leg before moving quickly and spinning. As the creature spins it raises a few of it's legs holding out the razor sharp appendages.

Eldariel strikes at one of the legs cutting it a little, even as he dodges out of the way. Aria doesn't dodge the blow but luckily her magics protect her.

[sblock=Combat]
*Listed in INIT order.*

```
Character          AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Aria               [COLOR=Yellow]17[/COLOR]   8  c.bow/[COLOR=Yellow][I]shield[/I][/COLOR]
Vixtrin            15   [COLOR=Yellow]1[/COLOR]  chain/[COLOR=DarkOrchid][I]distracted[/I][/COLOR]
Zeke               17  10  m.star&shield/none
Galyne             16   [COLOR=Yellow]4[/COLOR]  axe/none
beetle swarm       17   [COLOR=Yellow]7[/COLOR]  none/none
Eldariel           17   [COLOR=Yellow]3[/COLOR]  c.blade/none
mad slasher        15   [COLOR=Yellow]8[/COLOR]  none/none
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Round 4:
Aria - load and fire crossbow (miss)
Vixtrin - Fort save (success) 5' step; attack (miss)
Zeke - attack slasher (hit dmg: 8)
Galyne - double move back to group
Eldariel - 5' step, draw weapon, ready action attack (hit dmg: 3)
swarm - attack Vixtrin (auto hit, dmg: 8)
slasher - whirlwind attack vs Aria, Galyne, Eldariel (hit Galyne only dmg: 8)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 20, 2011)

*OOC: Top of Round 5*


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 21, 2011)

Galyne grunts in pain as the Slasher's blades rips into his leg. However, after his poor showing to date he is not going to withdraw, so he stands his ground and he takes a slash at it with his axe. Unfortunately his injured leg spasms, causing his blow to glance off the Slasher's shell. 

[sblock=Statblock]Speed: 30 ft.
*Defence:* AC 16, HP 12/12

*Attack:*Dagger +3,1d4+2, 19-20x2
Dagger (Thrown) +5,1d4+3, 19-20x2, 10 ft. [Range]
Greataxe +3,1d12+3, 20x3
Longbow +5,1d8+1, 20x3, 100 ft. [Range] Special: PBS(feat) +1 to hit and damage at ranges up to 30'

*Saves:* Fort +4, Ref +6, Will 2/+4 vs enchantments only

*Arrows:* 20
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 23, 2011)

*Zeke*

Zeke was starting to sweat profusely.

He did not know what to do - on one hand he wanted to stop and heal some of the carnage and wounds that everyone had, but his healing powers were not something he was proud of.  He instead wanted to focus on taking this monstrosity down.

He raised his morningstar once again, shouted a prayer to Pelor and swings as hard as he could.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 23, 2011)

Quick as she can, Aria reloads her crossbow and takes another shot at the quickly skittering thing. She could cast a spell, but inwardly she can _feel_ how tired and weak the power within her is. The sensation is disturbing, and not just because it means she's vulnerable. After all, if she can feel it, does that mean it's part of her?

The distraction is too much, and her crossbow bolt lands nowhere near the horrible thing!


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 23, 2011)

OOC: Be sure to state 5'step and direction to avoid AoO Shayuri. Rolling for Zeke than will advance the round.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 23, 2011)

"I didn't come here to die!" Vixtrin screams as she runs for the stairs. "I'm getting out of here!"
 
The scream helps to distract Aria from a clear shot but she needn't worry as Zeke steps up and pounds the bug like thing into the ground. Cheering the blow the young woman's smile turns to an expression of shock as she sees the swarm scuttle it's way over to Zeke slowly crawling up his legs.

Zeke starts to feel the bites, stings, and slow burns of the acid beetles.

[sblock=Combat]
*Listed in INIT order.*

```
Character          AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Aria               [COLOR=Yellow]17[/COLOR]   8  c.bow/[COLOR=Yellow][I]shield[/I][/COLOR]
Vixtrin            15   [COLOR=Yellow]1[/COLOR]  chain/none
Zeke               17   [COLOR=Yellow]4[/COLOR]  m.star&shield/[COLOR=DarkOrchid][I]distracted[/I][/COLOR]
Galyne             16   [COLOR=Yellow]4[/COLOR]  axe/none
beetle swarm       17   [COLOR=Yellow]7[/COLOR]  none/none
Eldariel           17   [COLOR=Yellow]3[/COLOR]  c.blade/none
mad slasher        15  [COLOR=Red]-2[/COLOR]  none/[I][COLOR=Red]dying[/COLOR][/I]
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Round 5:
Aria - 5'step, load and fire crossbow (miss)
Vixtrin - Fort save (success) double move 60'
Zeke - 5'step, attack slasher (hit dmg: 10)
Galyne - not gone yet
Eldariel - not gone yet
swarm - attack Zeke (auto hit, dmg: 6)
slasher - dying[/sblock]

OOC: Zeke goes before Galyne so slasher was dead, use same roll for whatever you wish to do ghostcat


----------



## fireinthedust (Mar 23, 2011)

Eldariel, having thrown his one oil flask, moves and kicks the "mad slasher" creature's corpse to slide it across the floor and into the main body of the swarm.  His theory is that the swarm will devour the flesh of the creature, and give Zeke a chance to escape.

We've need of oil and fire for such a swarm of gnats.  I've a mind we should return again with better supplies.  Aria, let's leave this place.

And with that he backs up a few paces, watching the swarm cautiously.

[sblock=actions]  Standard action to kick/push the "mad slasher" carapace towards the swarm.  It looks like an insectoid body, so I'm hoping it has a chitinous shell that's basically easy to slide across a floor with a good push; unlike a water-bag human body, which would just flop.  

Move action back 4 spaces/20 feet.  He's prepared to move to Aria's side if need be.

Free/minor:  basically as he moves he'll ready his sword once more.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 23, 2011)

*Zeke*

For a moment, Zeke felt elated - "I did it! I did it!". - the slasher thing was dead, but then he felt the bites and bugs beginning to crawl all over him, and the pain snapped him back to the present.

"Let's get out of here!"


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 23, 2011)

OOC: ghostcat to finish the round if he wishes to flee also than I will assume everyone leaves to the steps.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 23, 2011)

Galyne ends up slightly off balance has Zeke fells the slasher just before he takes a swing. While deciding what his next move should be, he responds to Eldariel "We can't leave without Jules." 

Deciding that he needs more information he racks his brains for anything he has heard about insect swarms, while slowly backing up toward the entrance.

[sblock=OOC]Move towards steps.
Knowledge (Nature) check using previous roll (1d20=8)+4 = 12

HM. If he can't think of anything better he will slowly move back towards the steps but ensure that he leaves a gap between him and the swarm.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 23, 2011)

End of Round (maybe combat)

Eldariel's ploy works and the beetles start on the carcass of the slasher as everyone starts to move away. 

Everyone that is but Aria. She stands transfixed staring at the death before her and a momentary flash back takes her...

[sblock=Aria] The night before you awoke changed and with the abilities and such you now have. You wonder were you dead then? Like the slasher is lying still and prone you seem to remember vaguely what it feels like to be dead. [/sblock]

"Aria! Come on!" Eldariel yells from the stairs, to bring the young woman out of her stupor.

OOC: If you chose to double move to the stairs combat will be over. Everyone will regroup at the top of the steps.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 23, 2011)

Zeke, so lost in the rigors of combat, completely forgot about Jules.


----------



## fireinthedust (Mar 23, 2011)

[sblock=HM] Please let me decide what Eldariel would say. In point of fact you're absolutely right, he'd say that; but he'd also run over and grab her by the wrist if he thought she wouldn't move on her own. [/sblock]

Eldariel runs over and grabs Aria's wrist, pulling her along and away from the swarm. Aria, please come along!  Galyne... we can't fight the swarm without fire or wider spells; we can do nothing, now.  It will devour that corpse soon enough.  If you go down that shoot, maybe you'll find Jules.  We have to retreat.  Maybe it will follow us.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 24, 2011)

Galyne backs up enough so that the beetles are no longer a threat. Then starts to dither, he does not want to leave his friend but at the same time, Eldariel is right; getting killed won't help Jules.

Finally he backs up as far as the stairs and waits to see what the bugs do.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 25, 2011)

Zeke shakes his head.

"Jules is only here because *I* asked for his help -- we can't leave him alone with those beetles -- we _have_ to draw them out after us."


----------



## fireinthedust (Mar 25, 2011)

Eldariel grunts; not in disgust at helping Jules, but that the others were missing obvious things to do to help him.

Eldariel waited while the swarm ate the corpse, until it started moving again; then (at the foot of the stairs) stomped his feet over and over, and took one hand, put it against his injured thigh, and left a trail of blood spatter between them and the swarm.

We're bleeding, and those things eat flesh.  They should follow us for the time being.  We can draw them after us while Jules makes his way out.  If you wish to go down after him, fine.  Get ready to move fast to avoid them if they come back your way.

With that, he leads the swarm out of the room, and hopefully Aria along with them (ie: if she's not moving on her own yet).


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 25, 2011)

"Bleeding?"

He looks down at his own leg, then at the others, slowing turning white in the face.

"Oh my god."

"We are a sorry sight..."

"Lets get those bugs to follow us, then I'll see what I can do to heal us."


----------



## renau1g (Mar 25, 2011)

Jules leans against the wall, wiping his brow, _Man it's hot in here"_ he thinks to himself, although it's not the heat but rather the impending fear bearing down on him. 

He waits, but less patiently as the minutes creep by.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 25, 2011)

[sblock=Jules]







HolyMan said:


> [sblock=Jules] Looking about the room and searching you notice a hole above the large block that must have once housed the trap before it dropped to the floor. With enough strength it might be toppled.
> 
> A noise from the small opening draws his attention and he sees two large eye looking right at him.
> 
> OCC: Will save please.[/sblock]




Might have missed this. [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Mar 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


will (1d20-1=18)


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 26, 2011)

[sblock=Jules] Shaking off the effects of whatever it was the eyeball thing sent his way, Jules draws a weapon. The twin eyeballs quickly flee back into the darkness of the tunnel beyond the stone block.[/sblock]

OCC: Still waiting on Aria's reactions.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 27, 2011)

Aria, lost until then in private horrors, snaps out of her fugue as Eldariel drags her out. For a second her body stiffens, and she whirls on Eldariel with a terrified look, hand coming up to slap or ward him off...but relaxing back to her side when she recognizes him. 

She follows him, but looks back into the room. "We can't leave Jules behind. Who knows what he's facing down there? These bugs...we don't have oil, but we have water, right? What if we flood them? Wash them away?"

(OOC - Sorry for the pause there...it's been busy, but not so busy I couldn't have found a moment to post. Been kinda scrambling lately to make sure no game's left behind. Guess I missed one.   )


----------



## fireinthedust (Mar 28, 2011)

Eldariel shakes his head.  A few waterskins?  Unless you can make a tidal wave, or flood this area, we can do more by leading them away from Jules than we can in simply fighting them.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 29, 2011)

Galyne has been raking his brains for a way of controlling the bugs without success. Then Aria suggests using water. Although Eldariel immediately poo-poos the idea, Galyne thinks the suggestion has merit and checks his memory to see if any of his previous experience can answer the question. But came up empty.

"An interesting idea but I've no idea whether it will work." Galyne says "Don't you think its at least worth a try Eldariel?"


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 29, 2011)

"There's got to be something we can do," Aria says, somehow managing to combine meekness and stubbornness. "What if we drop the coffin lid on them? Or...what about alcohol? Surely some of us have ale or stronger spirits on us? We can soak a rag and tie it about a torch...Eldariel we can't just abandon him!"


----------



## fireinthedust (Mar 29, 2011)

We're not!  Listen, we can lead the swarm away from the tubes.  Maybe one or more of us can run down there after him, help him get out.  Thing is, if we get close to that swarm, we will die.  None of you have oil, and I've used mine.  It might follow the blood we've lost from the battle, I don't know.  (Which reminds me, I'm bleeding and could use a healing spell)  If it does, whoever is left can go back and help Jules.  Those of use who have injuries are likely more compelling targets anyway.
    I mean, try the water skin, but it's a ten-foot swarm of bugs vs. at best a two-liter sack of water.  

[sblock=ooc]Yes, I'm assuming Elves use the metric system.  That or mages do.  Highly advanced intellects, amirite?[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 29, 2011)

"What's a liter?" says the non-EU priest absent-mindedly, as he begins to invoke a prayer to Pelor for healing.

_OOC: begin casting CLW's on most injured (using 2 1st lvl slots)_


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


OOC: my bad, forgot this is Pathfinder!  Yes - Channel Energy FTW!


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 30, 2011)

As a healing burst of light forms from the center of Zeke's holy symbol engulfing everyone, Eldariel and Galyne notice the swarm almost done with their appetizer. 

A few of the bugs seem to be lapping at the blood trail left by the group, and a thin line of them is slowly coming towards the stairs where the group argues.

[sblock=Combat]
*Listed in INIT order.*

```
Character          AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Aria               [COLOR=Yellow]17[/COLOR]   8  c.bow/[COLOR=Yellow][I]shield[/I][/COLOR]
Vixtrin            15   [COLOR=Yellow]5[/COLOR]  chain/none
Zeke               17   [COLOR=Yellow]8[/COLOR]  m.star&shield/none
Galyne             16   [COLOR=Yellow]8[/COLOR]  axe/none
beetle swarm       17   [COLOR=Yellow]7[/COLOR]  none/none
Eldariel           17   [COLOR=Yellow]7[/COLOR]  c.blade/none
```
[/sblock]


OOC: HR for Channel Energy: #d6 + 1/2 cleric lvl + WIS modifier = points healed/damage


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 31, 2011)

Reluctantly Galyne realises that Eldariel is right. As the bugs start to follow their blood trail, he slowly starts backing up the stairs toward the exit. "Well Eldariel. No one has any better ideas, so it looks like we will have to follow your plan. My other reservation is what effect will the swarm have on the local environment, if we lead them out."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 31, 2011)

OOC: i'm a pathfinder noob, as you noticed -- what mod's affect channel energy damage/healing?  wis mod? something else?


----------



## renau1g (Mar 31, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> [sblock=Jules] Shaking off the effects of whatever it was the eyeball thing sent his way, Jules draws a weapon. The twin eyeballs quickly flee back into the darkness of the tunnel beyond the stone block.[/sblock]
> 
> OCC: Still waiting on Aria's reactions.












*OOC:*


Is there anywhere to hide here?


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 2, 2011)

Eldariel rolls his eyes arrogantly. Then let's to it! I'd prefer not to have to watch you humans die of old age while we deliberate. As for the natural foliage, I'm certain there is a lodge of druids and rangers whose domain is their protection; and certainly more their concern than ours!

He races up the stair, stomping his feet to attract the chittering horde, and makes his way to the entrance of the dungeon. After me, you abominable vermin! You sextpedal swarm of useless cadaver-eaters! I'll use your carapaces as sequines on a shirt for a gaudy minstrel!









*OOC:*


S@S: hey, you're doing great.  I wouldn't have known you're new at this, frankly, and I think the +2 bonus shows you're making an apprentice-type character: he's learning, shy, etc.  I think that's cool; and I assumed until just now that you had a wicked-awesome multi-class build you were working into (haven't looked at your sheet)


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 2, 2011)

Aria backs up, keeping the swarm in sight. Her mind is racing as she tries to think of something, anything, to rescue the man they're leaving behind. Desperation rises up in her stomach, turning it sour and acidic. She hiccups and grimaces at the burning of her throat and tongue...and then her eyes widen as she realizes what's happening. 

The next moment, she heaves as if throwing up...but just a little. Her cheeks bulge for a second, then she frantically spits out a gob of horrible green gooey liquid that sizzles on the stone and heads for the insect swarm!

(Acid Splash!)


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 4, 2011)

Aria's weird bile bomb burst onto the swarm killing some of the creatures. As the puddle hisses and bubbles on the stone floor it serves more to break up the swarm and scare off the rest of them.

The group watches as the mass of beetles heads back for the hole they came from leaving a few behind to scatter around (in all directions) to cause any harm. 

[sblock=OOC] Room is now clear of threats. Acid splash is good but at range 30' you would be in range to be counter attacked. But instead treated them as fleeing even though it is more a - you broke up the swarm and the others were full of slasher so they went home. [/sblock] 

[sblock=Combat]
*Listed in INIT order.*

```
Character          AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Aria               [COLOR=Yellow]17[/COLOR]   8  c.bow/[COLOR=Yellow][I]shield[/I][/COLOR]
Vixtrin            15   [COLOR=Yellow]5[/COLOR]  chain/none
Zeke               17   [COLOR=Yellow]8[/COLOR]  m.star&shield/none
Galyne             16   [COLOR=Yellow]8[/COLOR]  axe/none
beetle swarm       17   [COLOR=Yellow]3[/COLOR]  none/none
Eldariel           17   [COLOR=Yellow]7[/COLOR]  c.blade/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 4, 2011)

Aria falls to her knees and coughs, then drags her sleeve across her mouth as tears start to flow from her eyes.

"That was...the most disgusting thing...I've ever seen," she whispers. "And it was ME."


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 6, 2011)

Galyne breaths a sigh of relief as the insects disperse. Although he will not admit it to anyone,  the swarm scared him. Gathering his wits together he says "Come on quick. Lets try to free Jules before they regroup."

Galyne moves rapidly back down the stairs going to the sarcophagus. Once there he tries to move it back to the yellow lantern.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 6, 2011)

The sarcophagus points to the new metal tube in the indigo alcove. It doesn't budge just like it wouldn't move when it pointed to the stone tube.

After careful thought everyone remembers it only moved when the stone tube wasn't up. Once the stone tube headed down it moved and stopped once the metal tube came up.


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 7, 2011)

Eldariel remembers the buttons on the tube that were pressed by Jules earlier (I believe he was next to Jules when the rogue went down, so can reasonably guess).  Let's send this tube down.  Perhaps Jules will come up through the one he was in earlier.  I wonder if he can hear me now...

ooc:  does the tube connect to the lower level ie: if I yell down there, is it going to go anywhere?  Or does it look like we can even just slide down there without pressing buttons?  OR do we need to send this one down to get him back up?

If I can just yell:  Jules!  Can you hear me?  We're sending this tube down.  Get to one of them so we can pull you back up.

If not:  Eldariel presses the buttons and sends the tube down.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 7, 2011)

Galyne waits until Eldariel send the tube down before attempting to turn the sarcophagus. This time he moves it one click and wait to see if a tube comes up.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


HM - can you let me know if I hear anythign?


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 8, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Jules will not hear anything, sorry. The tube that is up is located in the indigo alcove and is made of metal. The tube Jules descended in was made of stone and located in the yellow lantern alcove. (50+feet away). But it is ok to yell down just in case. 

Will update tomorrow afternoon if the group is going to send this metal tube down and then turn the sarcophagus.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


Did the group send down the tube?


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 12, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]I will update tonight as that seems to be what they wish to do. 

But before that Jules will need to make one more Will save as I have figured he was down there at least a couple minutes. 

One more save and I will update when I get back from running errands.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 12, 2011)

Jules grows anxious as the minutes tick by, his palms sweat, his cloak grows heavy and stifling. Is the air running out of oxygen already? Did the sunrod already start to flicker? All these questions flash in his mind and the rogue is vulnerable and unable to fend off any mental assault.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 13, 2011)

[sblock=Jules] Jules watches the dark arch for what seems like a long time. But it has only been a minute or two. He hears the rumble of the tube as it starts to move. He leaps for it but is to late to get in. He watches it go up and hopes someone comes down soon to give him company. 

He turns back remebering he already has company down here. And he sees it. Like two eyes connected by a strand of muslce it floats above the block. His sword drawn Jules starts to yawn and his eyes droop. 

Then as if he can't stay awake a moment longer he drifts off to sleep. The last thing he sees is the weird creature floating towards him as he lies on the floor.







[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 13, 2011)

The group sends the metal tube down without anyone in it, and then turns the sarcophagus. It spins all the way around to come to rest pointing at the yellow lantern alcove once more.

After a little rumbling the stone tube once again slides up into the large room. But it is empty Jules is not on board.

<who is going down first?>


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 13, 2011)

Me!  

Eldariel grabs a torch, lights it, and stands in the tube, presses the buttons on it, and goes down.

Before I go:  I'll be back to this tube in a moment.  Let's do the tube Jules went down in the first place.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 13, 2011)

Galyne says to Eldariel, who is approaching the tube "It seems to me that the controls should send the tube up as well as down. So we'll give you a count of 200 to send it back up. Then, unless we hear different, we'll bring it up ourselves."

"1, 2, 3, ..."


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 13, 2011)

[sblock=Eldariel]

Eldariel holds his torch and sword at the ready. The tube descends painstakingly slow but soon the elf can see some little coming from the bottom as the tube opens to a small room. He has no time to take in the room as he sees not five feet from the tube Jules lying on the floor.

A strange creature is wrapped around his neck. (see post/pic above) The two large eyes look on menacing as the elf raises his sword. (roll init and please post actions, note move action to send tube up but you are only five feet from the creature so 5' step possible) [/sblock]

[sblock=Kendren] The last few days of being broke have finally brought you to The Whispering Cairn. Known to be one of the few in the area that hasn't been plundered of every treasure within you hope to find something to help with your depleted income. 

The first few rooms prove useless but you move on. The largest room you stand in now has a strange green glow coming from a set of stairs leading down and you hear human voices from below as well.[/sblock]


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 14, 2011)

Kendren looked at the green light filled stairs. _I doubt Commander Trask would be proud to see me now, I don't think grave robbing quite fitted with his idea of sword for hire. Still here I am, might as well make the best of it_. The warrior though to himself as he drew his sword and readied his shield. Taking a step down the stairs the cacophony of his armor and gear banging together brought the hair on the back of his neck standing on end. "Just great Kendren, next time you might as well bang your sword on your shield to make sure every beastie around heard ya." mumbled the warrior under his breath.

Taking a few more steps Kendren in his big booming voice said:"Friend or foe here I come." and then continued descending until he reached the next room.

[sblock=occ] Hey guys say hello to your new meatshield[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 14, 2011)

[sblock=HM, Jules]Eldariel steps out of the tube and presses the button to send it back up (hoping help will soon arrive), all in one fluid motion.  He proceeds to stab at the creature around Jules' neck, diving into a perfectly-formed lunge maneuver.  Instead of his sword, however, he uses his torch flame: the idea is to singe the thing away from Jules, and avoid carving off his head at the same time.

Let's see if we can't scare you off his neck before I decide to dice you, shall we?  No need to slay you just yet, when I can scare you off first.  The elf speaks to the creature as he attacks it.  It is as if he is dissecting the situation intellectually.

[sblock=actions]  Move to press the buttons, plus the 5ft step off the tube.
Standard: attack the creature with my torch (what penalties, if any, would apply?  Is this a touch attack?  I'm trying less to hurt it than to scare it off with a love-tap.  If it flees his neck, Eldariel is willing to let it go.  [/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 14, 2011)

[sblock=Jules & Eldariel]
The creature has no facial expressions per-say but Eldariel seems to think it is shocked by the elf's attack, or is it something else. It tries to quickly wiggle free from around Jules's neck <AoO allowed> before floating towards the tube. <no AoO this is a withdrawal>

It is to late to get inside the tube before it disappears up to the upper room. 

<Rest pending if it survives next round.>[/sblock]

[sblock=fitd] So first round it untangled no need to roll for torch. Which will give you an AoO. Then it withdrew. 

It is top of Round two and Eldariel is up again. Creature is AC: 16 HP: 11 so please post up next action.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 14, 2011)

_Friend or foe, here I come._

Aria starts at the unexpected noise approaching and momentarily looks away from the tube she'd been anxiously watching.

"Did anyone else hear that?" she whispers. "I think someone's coming."


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 14, 2011)

Just when he does not need the distraction, Galyle hears footsteps tramping down the stairs. he quickly, grabs his bow, knocks an arrow, draws and aims at the stair. "State your name and purpose." he says in a firm voice.


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 14, 2011)

"Calm down, name's Kendren" says the burly warrior as he enters the room. Staring at the pointy end of the arrow "Came to beg whatever lives here for some gold with this." he says raising his sword to make his point. 

In exagerated movements the warrior sheates his sword and opens his arms to show he has no intention to harm the group. Looking at the group he then lets out an embarassed chuckle before his gaze meets Aria. Making no move for subtelity he stares at her for a few seconds with his mouth hanging open before finally managing to tear himself away to look back at the man with the bow.

"My guess is that you folks could use another sword and board, I know my way around both of those, former militia from Blackwall Keep." he says with pride in his voice, before making a sheepish smile.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 14, 2011)

Seeing a living human walk in and sheath his sword, Galyne relaxes enough to lower his bow. "Galyne" he says "Please bear with us. We have a bit of a problem at the moment."

With that, galyne goes back to counting "21, 22, 23, ..."


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 14, 2011)

Seeing Galyne begin counting and guessing that the man is busy, he moves towards the others, in a hushed tone, to not disturb Galyne, he says: "What's the problem he's talkin' bout?"


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 14, 2011)

"It's...kind of complicated," Aria answers. She gestures towards the stone tube. "We have a couple of friends down there, and we're counting to see when we should bring them back up."

Aria pauses, then adds, "I guess that's actually pretty simple."


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 14, 2011)

The warrior nodded and then simply seemed to faze out for a few seconds before coming back to reality "How about we all head down there now, if they're in trouble, waitin' around here won't do any good." says Kendren as he heads towards one of the tubes "Which one is it, I'll go down first, ye folks follow me, agreed?"

[sblock=ooc]From Kendren's militia training that seems like the right tactical move to make, leave no man behind and stand besides your fellow men[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 14, 2011)

Aria shook her head. "It doesn't work that way. The little...carriage in the tube only holds one person at a time. And if we bring it up to bring another one of us down, then it traps them down there until it arrives. We have it worked out. Best not to do anything unplanned or it could throw everything off."

She cleared her throat and added apologetically, "I'm Aria, by the way." She never met Kendran's eyes when speaking, staring instead at the floor. Just shy perhaps.


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 14, 2011)

"Kendren, pleased to meet you." says the warrior and then adds in an apogelitic tone. "Sorry, about staring Lady Aria, I've just nev'r met someone like you before, in any case, I apologize, 't was rude of me." 

Noticing that the lady is looking at the floor, Kendren smiles and simply states:"You should look me in the eye Lady Aria, ain't much to look at, I'll grant you that, still if anyone here should look at his boot, it'd be me."


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 15, 2011)

[sblock=HM, Jules]  Eldariel slashes at the creature; while he'd be content to simply scare it off, he's certain it's dangerous enough, having knocked out his companion, to warrant martial action.  

As it swoops past him, he drops his torch and slashes at the creature, hoping to sever the cord between the eyes.









*OOC:*


  is it inside the Tube thing?  Or flying up so I can't hit it a second time?  If it is still within reach:








Eldariel then slashes at the creature again, going in for a second strike.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 15, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] No it missed hitching a ride and is within reach of your second round strike.[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 15, 2011)

[sblock=HM, Jules]Wowza, I've managed to keep the world safe from death by elven sword.  All in a day's work?

Eldariel grunts, readying himself for an attack from the thing.  His sword is up, edge of the blade towards the creature, in case it tries to wraps itself around his neck as it did Jules'.

Jules, now would be an excellent time to wake and revenge yourself upon this denizen of the nether realms. he says, though with little expectation of the rogue's recovery in time.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 15, 2011)

[sblock=Jules & Eldariel] The small creature manages to avoid the waving blade of the elven warrior. It "cocks" an eye at Eldariel and the elf starts to fill strange. He tries to fight off the rising fear he feels starting to take hold of him

OOC: Will save DC 11 or become frightened. If passed shaken for one round.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 15, 2011)

Zeke stands idly, his mind a swirling miasmia of thought of actions, but he is too confused to act or speak.


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 15, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> [sblock=Jules & Eldariel] The small creature manages to avoid the waving blade of the elven warrior. It "cocks" an eye at Eldariel and the elf starts to fill strange. He tries to fight off the rising fear he feels starting to take hold of him
> 
> OOC: Will save DC 11 or become frightened. If passed shaken for one round.[/sblock]





[sblock=jules, HM]  







*OOC:*


let's see...  nope.  sadly not yet a wizard. 







Eldariel, though knowing it is some kind of magical jinx, still cannot overcome the sense of dread welling up within him.  Overcome with it, he lets loose a horrific cry, and forgets where he is for the fear. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 15, 2011)

[sblock=Jules & Eldariel] The normally brave elf turns to bolt but finds no where he can run to. He hurries to one of the corners of the room and holds his sword in a shaky grip ready to defend himself.

The double eye'd creature floats over Jules's body and towards the other side of the room, as far from Eldariel as it can get. The elf watches as it floats up and then over the large block that blocks the only archway leading out. It slips through the small opening at the top disappearing from sight.[/sblock]

The group up in the main tomb room, listens as the stone tube returns empty. It stands open ready to take someone else down to the area below.

OCC: Next victim?


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 15, 2011)

Kendren looks at the tube and then at Aria, Galyne and finally the young man who has not even mentionned his name. "I think I should go next, I seem to be the most armored of the bunch and I've been trained t' hold a line. If th't contraption can be brought up'gain I'll send it and then' very one can come down and join the fun, but at least we'll all be in this t'ogether, no point in letting wha'ever'd down there take us out one by one. Whut say you?" says the burly warrior courageously.


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 16, 2011)

[sblock=HM, Jules]Can I make it over to Jules' body, or am I still frightened?  When I feel it wearing off enough to let me do this, I'd like to either crouch over his body, or grab him and drag him over to my little corner niche.  Then, if I can, look about him for signs of life: maybe breathing, heartbeat, etc.  

If I'm too scared, then Eldariel will huddle in a corner, swinging nervously to frighten anything in the shadows off.  No, those shadows!  No those!  Quit moving! [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 16, 2011)

Initially Galyne is reluctant to let Kendren go down the tube considering that he has only just meet him. Then he realises that he has only just meet most of the others as well. Instead he says "OK Kendren, you go next. Try to send the tube back as soon as you get out. The rules are that we bring it back ourselves after a count of 200. Good luck."


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 16, 2011)

The burly warrior nods:"Just tell me how t' make th't contraption work." says Kendren as he cracks open a sunrod and puts it inside the tube, the warrior then unsheats his sword, readies his shield and steps inside.

[sblock=mini stats]
Kendren
Initiative: +5
A.C.: 19, F.F.: 16, T: 13
H.P.: 13/13
C.M.B.: +5, C.M.D.: 18
F.: +4, R.: +3, W.: +2
Currently in Hand: Longsword, Spiked Light Steel Shield
Atks:
Longsword: +5(+4), 1d8 +4(+6), 19-20x2(Power Attack) 
Shield: +5(+4), 1d4 +4(+6), X2(Power Attack)
Two Weapon Fighting: +3/+3 (+2/+2) 1d8+4 (+6)/1d4+2 (+3) [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 17, 2011)

[sblock=Jules, Eldariel, & Kendren]
Kendren pushes both glyphs after he readies himself to descend. Figure which was used to go up and which down was child's play after that.

He stands sword and shield in hand and waits until the tube opes up into a small rectangular room. Before the tube is a human man lying on the ground unconscious. Over in the opposite corner of the room an elf looks a little shaken but looks to be getting over whatever ales him.

OOC: fitd the effect lasts till Kendren gets down to the room - perhaps seeing help coming down the rescue - may act normal[/sblock]


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 17, 2011)

[sblock=HM, Jules, Eldariel] Kendren kicks the sunrod inside the rectangular room, steps out of the tube and sends it back up immediatly, he then turns to the elf and says "Are you a'right friend, name's Kendren, met yer folks up there, call me the cav'lry." before moving to the unconscious man to see if he's still alive. [/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Kendren
Initiative: +5
A.C.: 19, F.F.: 16, T: 13
H.P.: 13/13
C.M.B.: +5, C.M.D.: 18
F.: +4, R.: +3, W.: +2
Currently in Hand: Longsword, Spiked Light Steel Shield
Atks:
Longsword: +5(+4), 1d8 +4(+6), 19-20x2(Power Attack) 
Shield: +5(+4), 1d4 +4(+6), X2(Power Attack)
Two Weapon Fighting: +3/+3 (+2/+2) 1d8+4 (+6)/1d4+2 (+3) [/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 17, 2011)

[sblock=Eldariel, Jules, HM, Kendren]  

EDIT: dialogue change due to seeing his post.  bah.

The elf has a two-handed sword not unlike a kitana, and he raises it as you appear at the bottom of the tube.

Not who I was expecting to see. If you truly are a friend, move aside to that corner.  I must bring my companion to the others for healing immediately.  

He looks at Kendren's sword and armor for blood spatter or other signs that he's dispatched the others.  If he makes a move to harm Jules, Eldariel will charge.  When he says "corner", he points with his swordblade to the other side of the room.  As Kendren moves, Eldariel will load Jules into the tube and press the button, shooting him up to the others for care.

Also:  is the room such that the tubes all connect to this one room?
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 17, 2011)

[sblock=fitd] No there is only one tube - now going up btw - to this room which is about 30 x 30, and getting crowded LOL three bodies and three light sources. [/sblock]


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 17, 2011)

[sblock=HM, Jules, Eldariel] Looking at the elf, Kendren chukles but doesn't move:"Your friends upstairs w'll be coming down 'ny second now, no need for you to go back up. As for the threats pointy ears, chances are that if you tried something, that pretty s'ord you wave about would end up so far in your arse that you'd n'ver be able to draw it 'gain, now instead of hiffin and puffin like a rooster, why don't you gimme a hand with your friend here."  [/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Kendren
Initiative: +5
A.C.: 19, F.F.: 16, T: 13
H.P.: 13/13
C.M.B.: +5, C.M.D.: 18
F.: +4, R.: +3, W.: +2
Currently in Hand: Longsword, Spiked Light Steel Shield
Atks:
Longsword: +5(+4), 1d8 +4(+6), 19-20x2(Power Attack) 
Shield: +5(+4), 1d4 +4(+6), X2(Power Attack)
Two Weapon Fighting: +3/+3 (+2/+2) 1d8+4 (+6)/1d4+2 (+3) [/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 18, 2011)

[sblock=the tube]  Eldariel's eyebrow quirks.  You mean this sword?  I don't see that happening.  Do you really expect me to believe my comrades would send a total stranger down a tube to help me when we've been attacked by bizarre, alien creatures?  For all I know you're a phantasm, or a shape shifter, or some rival adventurer like the one we found in the spiderwebs back there.

I'll make you a deal: you load him into that tube without incident, and I'll not attack you.  I'm not lowering my guard to a stranger, not in this place.  My friends arrive, vouch for you, that's fine.  Otherwise, you see my dilemma.

He motions with his sword, a two-handed blade but one designed for his kind of agility and elven hands.  He seems to be skilled in its use, possibly as skilled as yourself in your way.  He also seems to be a reasonable sort, highly logical and direct.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 19, 2011)

Not been totally sure about how the tube works, Galyne waits for one of the others to tell Kendren what to do. When no-one speaks up he says "I'm not completely sure of how to work it but I think Jules said something about pressing all three buttons."


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 19, 2011)

[sblock=HM, Jules, Eldariel] Looking at the tube rising back up and then the elf "See now I would do exactly wh't you asked but I sent it back to Galyne, Aria and the younglin, can't load him up." [/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Kendren
Initiative: +5
A.C.: 19, F.F.: 16, T: 13
H.P.: 13/13
C.M.B.: +5, C.M.D.: 18
F.: +4, R.: +3, W.: +2
Currently in Hand: Longsword, Spiked Light Steel Shield
Atks:
Longsword: +5(+4), 1d8 +4(+6), 19-20x2(Power Attack) 
Shield: +5(+4), 1d4 +4(+6), X2(Power Attack)
Two Weapon Fighting: +3/+3 (+2/+2) 1d8+4 (+6)/1d4+2 (+3) [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 19, 2011)

"It's back," Aria whispered as the strange carriage arrived again, and the stone door opened. "Who should go down next? Me?" She grimaced. "I hope we're doing the right thing."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 19, 2011)

"I.....I.....I'll go next, I think." stammers the young priest.

He hooks his morningstar back on his belt, then walks over the tube, his face white as a sheet.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 19, 2011)

[sblock=Zeke, Jules, Kendren, & Eldariel] As Jules lies on the floor looking quite healthy yet otherwise appearing asleep Kendren and Eldariel stare down each other.

It is only a half a minute before they hear the stone tube returning. Zeke is on it this trip and he walks into an odd stiuation and can feel the tension in the air. [/sblock]

Now in the main chamber there are only three of you and this puts Vixtrin ill at ease. "What if the swarm comes back? Or something worse?" she asks watching everywhere at once.


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 20, 2011)

[sblock=HM, Jules, Eldariel, Zeke] "Of course they'd send the one who's name I don't know." thinks Kendren outloud, looking back at the elf:"See, this' what I've been tellin ya, they're all a'ive and well, just figured the most armored should go down first." Turning to the new arrival, the burly warrior says "Any skill in the healin area, this boy needs help, he's still alive just dreamin' I guess." [/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Kendren
Initiative: +5
A.C.: 19, F.F.: 16, T: 13
H.P.: 13/13
C.M.B.: +5, C.M.D.: 18
F.: +4, R.: +3, W.: +2
Currently in Hand: Longsword, Spiked Light Steel Shield
Atks:
Longsword: +5(+4), 1d8 +4(+6), 19-20x2(Power Attack) 
Shield: +5(+4), 1d4 +4(+6), X2(Power Attack)
Two Weapon Fighting: +3/+3 (+2/+2) 1d8+4 (+6)/1d4+2 (+3) [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 20, 2011)

Although nervous himself, Galyne is determined not to show it to the others. Especially after his previous performance. At the same time he does not want to embarrass Vixtrin. So he simply says "Would you like to go next Vixtrin. I'll come bring up the rear."


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 20, 2011)

SJRSamurai said:


> [sblock=HM, Jules, Eldariel, Zeke] "Of course they'd send the one who's name I don't know." thinks Kendren outloud, looking back at the elf:"See, this' what I've been tellin ya, they're all a'ive and well, just figured the most armored should go down first." Turning to the new arrival, the burly warrior says "Any skill in the healin area, this boy needs help, he's still alive just dreamin' I guess." [
> 
> Eldariel eases his stance as Zeke comes down and speaks to the newcomer.
> 
> ...


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 20, 2011)

[sblock=HM, Jules, Eldariel, Zeke]"No harm done, ain't no wrong with b'ing cautious, pair of e'eballs with a string you say... V'ry well." says Kendren as he rises from his kneeling position and places himself between the tube indicated by Eladriel and the party. [/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Kendren
Initiative: +5
A.C.: 19, F.F.: 16, T: 13
H.P.: 13/13
C.M.B.: +5, C.M.D.: 18
F.: +4, R.: +3, W.: +2
Currently in Hand: Longsword, Spiked Light Steel Shield
Atks:
Longsword: +5(+4), 1d8 +4(+6), 19-20x2(Power Attack) 
Shield: +5(+4), 1d4 +4(+6), X2(Power Attack)
Two Weapon Fighting: +3/+3 (+2/+2) 1d8+4 (+6)/1d4+2 (+3) [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 21, 2011)

[sblock=HM, Jules, Eldariel, Kendren]
"Um, who is that," says Zeke to the others, pointing at Kendren.

Then he sees Jules on the floor, comatose, he eyes the newcomer, but rushes to the side of his friend and checks him over.

OOC: Heal check +8 to see if he can tell what is the matter
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 21, 2011)

[sblock=Group that went down the hole]
Adding the description to the room here as I think things are getting mis-described. 


```
[COLOR=Orange][I]The walls here are covered in bas-relief images similar to the slender figure
upon the sarcophagus lid in the chamber above. Nearly a dozen 
androgynous, hairless humanoids stand in poses of deference, almost as if 
they are paying homage to the viewer. Many extend their hands in adoration,
their faces awash in adulation. Several of the statues lack hands, arms, 
heads, or anything else easily hacked off by long-absent tomb robbers.

About fifteen feet south, a dark passage extends from an elaborately carved 
arch. Only a little of this hallway is visible, however, as a large stone block 
obscures most of the passage.[/I][/COLOR]
```
So there is only one tube (did Zeke send it up?) the creature floated up and out the small portion of the archway not blocked by the large stone block. Also there is a "square hole" in the ceiling above the block from where it was before it fell. So you could climb the block and stand straight up on the top without a problem - not that you need to just trying to give you a picture is all.[/sblock]


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 21, 2011)

[sblock=HM, Jules, Eldariel, Zeke] Looking at Zeke with a raised eyebrow, Kendren shakes his head figuring that the young man must be the dim-witted one of the group. The warrior moves to the tube and sends it back up hoping that by Pelor's light Galyne or Aria comes down this time, before Zeke makes the elf with an impulsive temper draw his sword again. [/sblock]


[sblock=mini stats]
Kendren
Initiative: +5
A.C.: 19, F.F.: 16, T: 13
H.P.: 13/13
C.M.B.: +5, C.M.D.: 18
F.: +4, R.: +3, W.: +2
Currently in Hand: Longsword, Spiked Light Steel Shield
Atks:
Longsword: +5(+4), 1d8 +4(+6), 19-20x2(Power Attack) 
Shield: +5(+4), 1d4 +4(+6), X2(Power Attack)
Two Weapon Fighting: +3/+3 (+2/+2) 1d8+4 (+6)/1d4+2 (+3) [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 21, 2011)

[sblock=DOwn the hole group]Zzzzzzzz..... Jules is having the most peaceful dream[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 21, 2011)

[sblock=down the hole]

Eldariel sees Jules' peaceful look and gives him a firm, uncompromising smack to the face.  I believe a firm hand is needed to rescue our rogue from his plight.  Sleep on your own time!  Eldariel says this last while grabbing Jules by the collar and shaking him.

ooc:  if this doesn't work, he'll look for some cold water... or some warm water to but Jules' hand in while he sleeps [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 21, 2011)

[sblock=Down in the hole]
Zeke continues to look over Jules, wondering if his training in the healing arts was a waste.

He pauses a moment, something registers in his brain, and says,"By the way, who is the new guy?  Seems odd to find someone new down a stone tube.  Did he do this to Jules?"

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 22, 2011)

OOC: @-s@s what?!?

[sblock=Down the hole]Jules eyes flutter open as he is takin away from the cool pool and beautiful maiden who was about...

It seems he was just asleep.[/sblock]

[sblock=Up top group] Vixtrin looks pale and shakes her head. "I'm...I'm not going down there. I'm not cut out for this just yet." 

The tube arrives empty. Whose next?[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 22, 2011)

[sblock=deep beneath the Oerth]

Eldariel's eyes flick to the newcomer when he realizes Zeke doesn't recognize him... then back to Zeke for a long stare... then he rolls his eyes and goes back to smacking Jules around, speaking between blows.  Meh, he hasn't tried to kill us so far. (ung) He seems to have all his own equipment (wah!), and seems enthusiastic enough.  (wake, darn you!)  We should see about sending our trapfinder down that tunnel (hiyah!) as soon as he's done his union-mandated break.[/sblock]


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 22, 2011)

[sblock=Down the Hole] Having had enough with the young one pretending not to have seen him, Kendren moves towards Zeke:"Now, you're gonna tell me, ya don't rem'mber me walkin down those stairs, arrivin face to face with Galyne's bow and arrow, then me explainin' my entire story, pitchin in with you guys to go help yer friends down here, then havin a discussion with Lady Aria and the volunteerin' to go down next and sendin' the tube back up, I ought to slap you silly." says the warrior having trouble containing his anger.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Kendren
Initiative: +5
A.C.: 19, F.F.: 16, T: 13
H.P.: 13/13
C.M.B.: +5, C.M.D.: 18
F.: +4, R.: +3, W.: +2
Currently in Hand: Longsword, Spiked Light Steel Shield
Atks:
Longsword: +5(+4), 1d8 +4(+6), 19-20x2(Power Attack) 
Shield: +5(+4), 1d4 +4(+6), X2(Power Attack)
Two Weapon Fighting: +3/+3 (+2/+2) 1d8+4 (+6)/1d4+2 (+3) [/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 22, 2011)

[sblock=hey, ho, below below]







SJRSamurai said:


> Having had enough with the young one pretending not to have seen him, Kendren moves towards Zeke:"Now, you're gonna tell me, ya don't rem'mber me walkin down those stairs, arrivin face to face with Galyne's bow and arrow, then me explainin' my entire story, pitchin in with you guys to go help yer friends down here, then havin a discussion with Lady Aria and the volunteerin' to go down next and sendin' the tube back up, I ought to slap you silly." says the warrior having trouble containing his anger.




Eldariel finishes with Jules, and stands up, wringing his hands out before they cramp up.  Don't do it, you'll only wear yourself out; anyway, I think someone beat you to it. (ooc:  on Zeke)  He motions for Kendren to follow him, picks up his torch, and goes to check out the tunnel blocked by the stone slab.  I think we'd best send up for the others.  We've found the next leg of our journey, I think, and I think we should sally forth together rather than apart.









*OOC:*


Think we can skip ahead to getting the others down here?  Rather than the formality of "hey guys, we found a thing, let's go"  "okay, we go also"?





[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 22, 2011)

[sblock="Up t'top]"You go next Aria." Galyne says. Turning to Vixtrin he says In which case you had better go wait outside. I wouldn't like to think that you are alone up here. We'll meet you when we come out.[/sblock]


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 22, 2011)

fireinthedust said:


> [sblock=hey, ho, below below]
> 
> Eldariel finishes with Jules, and stands up, wringing his hands out before they cramp up. Don't do it, you'll only wear yourself out; anyway, I think someone beat you to it. (ooc:  on Zeke) He motions for Kendren to follow him, picks up his torch, and goes to check out the tunnel blocked by the stone slab. I think we'd best send up for the others. We've found the next leg of our journey, I think, and I think we should sally forth together rather than apart.
> 
> ...




[sblock=down below] Kendren nods and follows Eldariel:"I agree, sticking together is the best tactical move we could make here. says the burly warrior as if repeating from a previous experience.[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]
Kendren
Initiative: +5
A.C.: 19, F.F.: 16, T: 13
H.P.: 13/13
C.M.B.: +5, C.M.D.: 18
F.: +4, R.: +3, W.: +2
Currently in Hand: Longsword, Spiked Light Steel Shield
Atks:
Longsword: +5(+4), 1d8 +4(+6), 19-20x2(Power Attack) 
Shield: +5(+4), 1d4 +4(+6), X2(Power Attack)
Two Weapon Fighting: +3/+3 (+2/+2) 1d8+4 (+6)/1d4+2 (+3) [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 26, 2011)

OCC: Fast forwarding to get the group together.

After a few moments of waiting Aria and Galyne make there way down. When Jules mentions they only need to wait now for Vixtrin, the ranger shakes his head. "Sorry she didn't wish to continue and will wait for us outside."

The news makes everyone somber as they look around the room quietly. 

[sblock=Description of Room]

```
[I][COLOR=Orange]The walls here are covered in bas-relief images similar to the slender figure
 upon the sarcophagus lid in the chamber above. Nearly a dozen 
androgynous, hairless humanoids stand in poses of deference, almost as if 
they are paying homage to the viewer. Many extend their hands in adoration, 
their faces awash in adulation. Several of the statues lack hands, arms, 
heads, or anything else easily hacked off by long-absent tomb robbers.

About fifteen feet south, a dark passage extends from an elaborately carved 
arch. Only a little of this hallway is visible, however, as a large stone block
 obscures most of the passage.[/COLOR][/I]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 27, 2011)

Kendren moves towards the passage looking at the stone block "I'll take point if you guys don't mind." says the burly warrior.

[sblock=mini stats]
Kendren
Initiative: +5
A.C.: 19, F.F.: 16, T: 13
H.P.: 13/13
C.M.B.: +5, C.M.D.: 18
F.: +4, R.: +3, W.: +2
Currently in Hand: Longsword, Spiked Light Steel Shield
Atks:
Longsword: +5(+4), 1d8 +4(+6), 19-20x2(Power Attack) 
Shield: +5(+4), 1d4 +4(+6), X2(Power Attack)
Two Weapon Fighting: +3/+3 (+2/+2) 1d8+4 (+6)/1d4+2 (+3) [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 27, 2011)

Note: Only way past the block and to the other side. Is to squeeze through the small arched hole at the top of the block.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 27, 2011)

"Are you sure that's a good idea?" Aria asks dubiously, eying the small opening at the top of the block. "We know how this stone...tube thing works now. We could check the other colored passages. There must be some that aren't blocked off."


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 27, 2011)

Kendren still looking at the block, in case it transforms into some kind of monstrosity simply says:"That wou'd be unwise L'dy Aria. We've made 'nough sound to draw an'thing that's on the oth'r side. We shouldn't leave anythin' al've behind us." replies the warrior.

"If som'one wants to help me, I think we may be able to move this blo'k, we'll need the others to cover us though." says Kendren.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 27, 2011)

"I'll help Kendren" says Galyne and moves to join Kendren.


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 27, 2011)

Eldariel nods.  He takes his torch from the ground and chucks it though the opening and takes a look. 

Good, then.  Jules, could you be a fine lad and scout the passage beyond?  And try to avoid sleeping on the job, shall we?  We don't want any more surprises than we've already had.  With that he adjusts his swordbelt and oversees the work on moving the stone with an eye towards more efficiently lifting the stone block.

[sblock=ooc]ooc: I love rping this guy.  I should get him leather gloves and a riding crop.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 27, 2011)

"I ain't going through there first. Some weird-looking eye thing is in there, it's what made my sleepy" the rogue says, rubbing his reddened cheek from where he was slapped.


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 28, 2011)

Eldariel peeks over where he's lobbed the torch to the other side.  What does he see?


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 28, 2011)

[sblock=What Eldariel sees...]


> _Curious carvings that seem to represent a stirring tempest cover the walls of this ten-foot-wide passage. At ten-foot intervals, small alcoves flank the passage, and each alcove contains an androgynous humanoid figure with cupped hands. The figures stand roughly seven feet tall. A faint wind seems to play within the passage, but it's difficult to tell where it is coming from._



 [/sblock]

OCC: Perception check from the elf please.


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 28, 2011)

Almost disgusted by Jules cowardice the burly warrior nods to Galyne as a show of thanks, sheating his sword and shouldering his shield, the warrior puts both of his meaty hands on the block and waits for the elf's signal:"Give the signal Eldariel and we'll m've this th'ng."
[sblock=occ] Once given the signal, Kendren will take 20 on his str check for a total of 24[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]
Kendren
Initiative: +5
A.C.: 19, F.F.: 16, T: 13
H.P.: 13/13
C.M.B.: +5, C.M.D.: 18
F.: +4, R.: +3, W.: +2
Currently in Hand: 
Atks:
Longsword: +5(+4), 1d8 +4(+6), 19-20x2(Power Attack) 
Shield: +5(+4), 1d4 +4(+6), X2(Power Attack)
Two Weapon Fighting: +3/+3 (+2/+2) 1d8+4 (+6)/1d4+2 (+3) [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 28, 2011)

Zeke shakes his head at the warrior -- not exactly pleased to have his boorish behavior part of the group, and not really sure who invited him.  Perhaps the blow he took from the clawed creature up above addled his brain, but he couldn't remember where this guy came from....

He watches the efforts with the rock, taking his morningstar off of his belt hook, preparing for the next horror to appear.


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 28, 2011)

[sblock=(Perception check)]  Eldariel peers through the hole, taking a long, enduring stare at each of the statues for eyeball monsters, hiding shapes, traps perhaps, and of course for the restless dead.

Edit: aaaaaand he may or may not have spotted the rock blocking the entrance.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 29, 2011)

Galyne puts his back to the block and prepares to help Kendren move the block.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 29, 2011)

Aria brings up her crossbow and aims it at the rock, ready to shoot whatever horror may, or may not be, on the other side.

[sblock=ministats]Aria
Initiative: +2
A.C.: 13, F.F.: 10, T: 13
H.P.: 8/8
C.M.B.: -1, C.M.D.: 11
F.: +2, R.: +2, W.: +3
Currently in Hand: Light Crossbow
Atks:
Light Crossbow (Ranged): +2 = +0 (BAB) + 2 (DEX) = 1d8(P), CRIT 19-20x2[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 3, 2011)

Kendren and Galyne try to slid the slab of stone. It's weight proves to much to move but it also plays to their advantage. It is free top heavy and the two warriors know they can cause it to topple. 

With the others standing back and watching they get the eight foot tall piece of rock to move and then stand back as it falls with a resounding crash.

The archway is now unblocked but before anyone can take to stepping up to it a strange hissing sound starts to form from the bas relief images carved into the wall. A few seconds later and a greenish gas starts to come from the mouths of each of them to fill the room.

[sblock=OOC] Hold your breath?? If so you have a 50% chance to not have to make the Fort save (DC 13 if you miss that % roll). Failed save equals 1 STR loss. For now 

Oh and roll INIT as this is about to get interesting.[/sblock]


----------



## SJRSamurai (May 3, 2011)

"By Pelor's silver beard." swears Kendren as he tries to draw his sword and ready his shield while trying to hold his breath.

[sblock=mini stats]
Kendren
Initiative: +5
A.C.: 19, F.F.: 16, T: 13
H.P.: 13/13
C.M.B.: +5, C.M.D.: 18
F.: +4, R.: +3, W.: +2
Currently in Hand: 
Atks:
Longsword: +5(+4), 1d8 +4(+6), 19-20x2(Power Attack) 
Shield: +5(+4), 1d4 +4(+6), X2(Power Attack)
Two Weapon Fighting: +3/+3 (+2/+2) 1d8+4 (+6)/1d4+2 (+3) [/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (May 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


the fort mod is a guess; I'm at work right now.  It should be right, though...







Eldariel covers his mouth with his elbow, squints his eyes, and all but runs away from the source of the gas. He runs into the archway, sword ready to slay any creatures he sees there (expecting the eye-thing, of course).

It seems the worshippers had something to protect, and someone who breaths to protect it from.


----------



## Shayuri (May 5, 2011)

Aria squeaks in dismay, but has the presence of mind to jam her arm up to her mouth and nose before she inhales again. The faintest acrid tang makes it past this impromptu filter, but she avoids the effects of the gas for now...


----------



## ghostcat (May 5, 2011)

Having finished toppling the stone, Galyne scoops to pick up his axe and has just straightened up when he hears the gas. Unfortunately his hands are full of axe, so he can't cover his mouth. Taking a quick breath, he tries to hold it but just ends up taking in a lungful of gas. At that point has legs start to shake but he manages to pull himself together and shake off the effect.


----------



## renau1g (May 10, 2011)

Jules continues his struggles against the deadly things down here. 









*OOC:*


weird, thought I'd rolled this....


----------



## fireinthedust (May 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


Soo.... Renau1g goes first?


----------



## renau1g (May 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


It's how I beat D&D and won the internet


----------



## Shayuri (May 10, 2011)

(OOC - *sighs and emails Renau the internet*)

I thought I was gonna keep it this time too. Damnit.


----------



## HolyMan (May 11, 2011)

The green mist thankfully doesn't block your vision and everyone sees that to get out of the cloud they will need to head out of the room and into the hallway.

Jules takes toa coughing fit for a moment and his face turns a matching shade of green as he starts not feeling so well.

Everyone else seems unaffected for now but staying in the cloud seems like a bad idea.

[sblock=Combat]
*Listed in INIT order.*

```
[U]Character          AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Galyne             16   [COLOR=Yellow]8[/COLOR]  axe/none
Kendren            19  13  l.sword&shield/none
[COLOR=White]Aria               [/COLOR][COLOR=White]13   8  c.bow/none[/COLOR]
Jules              19  10  rapier&shortsword/[COLOR=DarkOrchid][I]poisoned[/I][/COLOR] (STR -1)
monster            16  11  none/none
Eldariel           17   [COLOR=Yellow]7[/COLOR]  c.blade/none              
Zeke               17   [COLOR=Yellow]8[/COLOR]  m.star&shield/none
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Holding Breath]
At the beginning of your turn you will need to make a CON check (DC 10 + 1 for each previous check) to continue to hold your breath. Failure and still being in the room means you need to make the DC 13 Fort save again.

Those who aren't holding their breath (Galyne) may try again and will have a -4 to their total rounds due to not being able to take a deep breath before hand. If you get your 50% roll no need for a Fort save. If not you will have to make another until you are out of the room.

Those effected by the poison (Jules) may not be again. You will have to make a second save soon. Failure means another -1 STR and a third save will have to be attempted.

Holding Breath Rounds:
Aira = 28
Kendren = 28
Eldariel = 24
Zeke = 28
Jules = na
Galyne = na[/sblock]

*OOC: Top of Round 1*


----------



## fireinthedust (May 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'll wait until my turn, i guess. Likely just moving into the room and looking at the walls on the way.


----------



## ghostcat (May 12, 2011)

Having already taken a lungful of the gas, Galyne decides to get out of it as soon as possible. Trying to move he inadvertently takes another breath and this time his starts to feel weak.

He rapidly moves out of the room and up the corridor. However, he has a very funny feeling about the hallway and as he moves he prepares to be attacked.

[sblock=Actions]Move to F3 and look in alcoves.[/sblock][sblock=OOC]The paranoid ghostcat reckons Galyne has just walked into a gelatinous cube. But of course, Galyne wouldn't know about them.[/sblock]


----------



## SJRSamurai (May 13, 2011)

Kendren continues holding his breath and moves to follow Galyne.

[sblock=occ] Move to F4 [/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Kendren
Initiative: +5
A.C.: 19, F.F.: 16, T: 13
H.P.: 13/13
C.M.B.: +5, C.M.D.: 18
F.: +4, R.: +3, W.: +2
Currently in Hand: sword and shield
Atks:
Longsword: +5(+4), 1d8 +4(+6), 19-20x2(Power Attack) 
Shield: +5(+4), 1d4 +4(+6), X2(Power Attack)
Two Weapon Fighting: +3/+3 (+2/+2) 1d8+4 (+6)/1d4+2 (+3) [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 13, 2011)

The young priest chokes slightly, but tries his best to avoid the gas by putting the back of his forearm across his mouth, to much success at the moment.

OOC: renau1q is now my proxy for all dice rolling.  that is the bomb.  Yikes, just saw that HM already rolled for me, so disregard these rolls!


----------



## Shayuri (May 14, 2011)

Coughing into her sleeve and blinking furiously at the sting in her eyes, Aria retreats back towards the doorway to the room as fast as she can safely go! Unfortunately, moving fast demands air, and before she can get out she accidentally sucks in a gulp of poison! With a moan she shivers as she feels strength ebb from her body....

[sblock=Gripe about die roller]I just want to say it's been about 2 weeks since I've rolled above a 10 on this thing. And during that time, I've only rolled above a 5 a handful of times. I'm DEEPLY suspicious of it. Can I use Invisible Castle?[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 17, 2011)

As Kendren moves up beside Galyne a strange creature floats out of the center left alcove. It looks like two large eyeballs connected by a long strand of muscle tissue.

As it eerily floats towards the two men they ready their weapons. As it gets closer the red muscle strand starts to swing and then suddenly lashes out at Galyne. <rolling>

[sblock=Combat]
*Listed in INIT order.*

```
[U]Character          AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Galyne             16   [COLOR=Yellow]8[/COLOR]  axe/none
Kendren            19  13  l.sword&shield/none
[COLOR=White]Aria               [/COLOR][COLOR=White]13   8  c.bow/[COLOR=DarkOrchid][I]poisoned[/I][/COLOR] (STR -1)[/COLOR]
Jules              19  10  rapier&shortsword/[I][COLOR=Yellow]delay[/COLOR][/I];[COLOR=DarkOrchid][I]poisoned[/I][/COLOR] (STR -1)
monster            16  11  none/none
Eldariel           17   [COLOR=Yellow]7[/COLOR]  c.blade/none              
Zeke               17   [COLOR=Yellow]8[/COLOR]  m.star&shield/none
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Holding Breath]
At the beginning of your turn you will need to make a CON check (DC 10 + 1 for each previous check) to continue to hold your breath. Failure and still being in the room means you need to make the DC 13 Fort save again.

Those who aren't holding their breath (Galyne) may try again and will have a -4 to their total rounds due to not being able to take a deep breath before hand. If you get your 50% roll no need for a Fort save. If not you will have to make another until you are out of the room.

Those effected by the poison (Jules) may not be again. You will have to make a second save soon. Failure means another -1 STR and a third save will have to be attempted.

Holding Breath Rounds:
Aira = na
Kendren = na
Eldariel = 24
Zeke = 28
Jules = na
Galyne = na[/sblock]

*OOC: Eldariel and Zeke are up. Jules is delaying so may go at anytime.*


----------



## fireinthedust (May 18, 2011)

Eldariel rushes away from the poison (move to e3) and with his sword out he attempts to move past the others while they fight the eye-creature (move to G5), knowing full well he could be attacked for the move in combat.









*OOC:*


So I'm double-moving to get away from the gas.  I am moving through my ally's space, and away that I'm moving two squares through an enemy's reach, thus provoking an AoO from eye-guy.  I don't know if I can still take a 5ft. step after a double-move, but if I can then I will just to get that much further over: I don't want to clog up the hallway when most of the team is stuck in a gas cloud!  We need to move further away from the tube.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 18, 2011)

OOC: which token is Zeke?


----------



## HolyMan (May 18, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Zeke is currently at A-5. And the eye-guy  can only make one AoO so you could move as far as you wish fitd.

*Ruling:* If you move any of your listed speed you may not also take a 5'step.

Rolling AoO vs Eldariel.[/sblock]

Eldariel moves quickly out of the gas cloud and tries to get deep into the hallway. As he passes the odd melee the creature whips it's tendon like part out at him scratching <dmg 1d4-3 = minimum 1 pt.> his cheek.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 19, 2011)

*Zeke*

Zeke rushes forward, past the others and even past the eye-tendon thing, hoping not to be touched by the unnatural thing.

OOC: move to H4 or H5, whichever is free.  Also, Know(religion) check (+4)to see if that thing might be undead?


----------



## HolyMan (May 19, 2011)

OCC: Top of Round 2

[sblock=Combat]
*Listed in INIT order.*

```
[U]Character          AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Galyne             16   [COLOR=Yellow]8[/COLOR]  axe/none
Kendren            19  13  l.sword&shield/none
[COLOR=White]Aria               [/COLOR][COLOR=White]13   8  c.bow/[COLOR=DarkOrchid][I]poisoned[/I][/COLOR] (STR -1)[/COLOR]
monster            16  11  none/none
Eldariel           17   [COLOR=Yellow]6[/COLOR]  c.blade/none              
Zeke               17   [COLOR=Yellow]8[/COLOR]  m.star&shield/none
Jules              19  10  rapier&shortsword/[COLOR=DarkOrchid][I]poisoned[/I][/COLOR] (STR -1)
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Holding Breath]
At the beginning of your turn you will need to make a CON check (DC 10 + 1 for each previous check) to continue to hold your breath. Failure and still being in the room means you need to make the DC 13 Fort save again.

Those who aren't holding their breath (Galyne) may try again and will have a -4 to their total rounds due to not being able to take a deep breath before hand. If you get your 50% roll no need for a Fort save. If not you will have to make another until you are out of the room.

Those effected by the poison (Jules) may not be again. You will have to make a second save soon. Failure means another -1 STR and a third save will have to be attempted.

Holding Breath Rounds:
Aira = na
Kendren = na
Eldariel = na
Zeke = na
Jules = na
Galyne = na[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (May 19, 2011)

Gaylne does not waste any time in attacking the monster with his axe. Taking a two-handed swing he slices through the space it was in as it dodges out of the way.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 19, 2011)

*Zeke*

The young priest, having achieved what he thinks is quite a tactical position, swings his morningstar at the eye creature, but his swing sails wide and high, banging into the wall.


----------



## HolyMan (May 24, 2011)

*Combat Over*

Galyne and Zeke's swings go wide, possiblily do to the small size of the floating creature. Kendren seeing this sizes up the thing before taking a slice at it. 

The creature seems to anticipate the longsword attack and it nimbly dodges it. It is not ready for Kendren to bring his shield around for a swipe at it and the edge of it slices clean through the muscule strand like a hot knife through butter.

Both eyes drop to the floor but since they have no eyelids to close they continue to stare up at the group as they gather over them.

Aria and Jules both move out of the mist filled room coughing. 

[sblock=Combat]
*Listed in INIT order.*

```
[U]Character          AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Galyne             16   [COLOR=Yellow]8[/COLOR]  axe/none
Kendren            19  13  l.sword&shield/none
[COLOR=White]Aria               [/COLOR][COLOR=White]13   8  c.bow/[COLOR=DarkOrchid][I]poisoned[/I][/COLOR] (STR -1)[/COLOR]
monster            16  [COLOR=Red]-2[/COLOR]  none/[COLOR=Red][I]dead[/I][/COLOR]
Eldariel           17   [COLOR=Yellow]6[/COLOR]  c.blade/none              
Zeke               17   [COLOR=Yellow]8[/COLOR]  m.star&shield/none
Jules              19  10  rapier&shortsword/[COLOR=DarkOrchid][I]poisoned[/I][/COLOR] (STR -1)
```
[/sblock]

NOTE: Acrobatics check did not avoid AoO fitd.


----------



## Shayuri (May 24, 2011)

Outside of the gas, Aria leans against the cold, slightly moist stone of the crypt, coughing.

"What _was_ that thing?" she gasps. "It looked like..._eyes_! Eyes outside of a body!"


----------



## fireinthedust (May 24, 2011)

Mmm, yes, that would seem to be the correct designation.  I suspect some form of... undead, given the use of body parts; though an outsider or abberation would not be out of the question.  Or even a form of flesh golem...  At any rate, let us take in what we can and move forward.  I suspect the other end of this hallway may give us some clues as to the nature of the Whispering Cairn.

He takes a look at the statues along the hallway, noting each one, and heads to the other end.


----------



## HolyMan (May 24, 2011)

> _... At ten foot intervals, small alcoves flank the passage, and each alcove contains an androgynous humaniod figure with cupped hands. The figures stand roughly seven feet tall... _



As Eldariel nears the third (and last set of statues) the air around him becomes a bit chiller and the elf can see his breath mist before him. The passage ends at a "T" section allowing the group to go left or right.


----------



## ghostcat (May 25, 2011)

Galyne follows Eldariel down the corridor; axe in hand.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 25, 2011)

"I don't think that thing was undead," says the priest.

"Amazingly strange looking though."


----------



## HolyMan (May 27, 2011)

OCC: Correct not undead was an abberation.

At the "T" section the air becomes down right cold and everyone can see ther breath before them. The short corridor turns south only after a few feet both to the left and the right.

Jules checks first one corner than the other for traps. 

"Nothing," he says rubbing his hands together to get a little warmth in them. "The right looks clearer as there is some kind of ugly natural brown carpet down here." The rogue says pointing down the left corridor.

Eldariel takes a look down both corridors noticing rooms off to the east and west.

[sblock=OOC] renau1g has had to drop this due to RL and I haven't seen SJRSamurai on in a week. I wish to continue this game so please let me know what you would like to do for group composition after we leave this dungeon. I will NPC their characters till then.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 27, 2011)

"Natural carpet?" Aria asks dubiously. "That can't be right. Throw something at it. Wait, let me see..."

She ducks into the corridor, huffing at the chill, and squints at what the dim-seeming light provides a glimpse of.


"What IS that?"

The strange young woman produces a dagger from her belt sheath, and hurls it into the center of the brown 'carpeting.'


----------



## HolyMan (May 27, 2011)

The dagger "digs" into the odd stuff revealing it to be some kind of mold as dirt chunks fly into the air.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 27, 2011)

"That doesn't look good," says the young priest.


----------



## ghostcat (May 27, 2011)

Galyne remembers having heard something about brown mould and cold and racks his brains to bring the memory forth.

[sblock=OOC]Knowledge nature (+4)

If HM confirms that's a success, Galyne will tell the others what he knows.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 30, 2011)

"Don't get to close!" Galyne says urnig the corner himself cautiously. "That's brown mold. It will freeze you to death if you get to close. And oddly enough we will need some type of cold magic to destroy it."

[sblock=OOC] DC was 17 and unlike monsters I take it that identifying an underground hazard gives you all the info. The rules don't say otherwise, they just say you ID the hazard.[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (May 31, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]Yeah, I just finished a game with brown mould.  Fun times, especially when most players have no idea what the stuff is.  

How is the other AoW game going, HM?  Think we could combine groups?

We've got a cleric, a ranger(soon wizard) and a Sorcerer only right now?

If the others could be NPC'd, or we could suggest actions for them, I'm good to keep going.

[/sblock]

Eldariel hrms at the mould.  Unless you can generate cold, we'd best take the other corridor for the time being.  

with that, the elf walks the other way, checking out the room clear of mold.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 1, 2011)

"I've seen mold on bread before, but it was always blu-ish......" Zeke says absentmindedly.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 1, 2011)

"Believe me, this stuff is a lot more dangerous than bread mold. Eldariel right. We'd better avoid it." says Galyne. He then follows  Eldariel down the other corridor.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 3, 2011)

Jiles takes the lead looking out for anything hat might possible be dangerous and he notices something usual.

 "Here now? What's this?" he says studying the wall across from the room. "I think we may have found a secret little cubbyhole here." The rogue finds a hidden switch along the wall and flips it sending a section of the wall back up into the ceiling. 

Inside the niche the group sees a crushed human skeleton lying inside the new niche. The column must have came down and crushed whoever it was. The skeleton still wears a suit of shiny chainmail and a leather backpack that looks to have seen better days. His sword belt is empty his sword lays on the floor beside him smashed and broken.

There are pegs along the wall and two hold what look like fancy wands of some sort, while one peg holds a set of goggles by their head strap.

Krendren guards the rear while Galyne takes point and let's everyone know there is a door and that the hall curves back towards the brown mold. There is something else along the north wall but it is hard to explain without getting a closer look.

Eldariel looks quickly into the room across from the odd closet. 



> _This wide chamber must have once been the living quarters of an important figure. A large stone slab that suggests the shape of a bed rest against the east wall, under a huge bas-relief of a robust, long-nosed bald humanoid figure with outstretched hands. The figure wears a lovingly sculpted wind tossed robe that gives him the appearnace of a trimphant god. A glyph that looks like a stylized arrow marks an amulet worn around the figure's neck. Wardrobes and dressers seemingly carved from the stone walls look to have been ransacked a long time ago._




Otherwise the room is empty.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 4, 2011)

Once Galyne is convinced that nothing is going to attack the party, he moves over to have a closer look at feature he has spotted.

[sblock=Actions]Move to J15[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Jun 5, 2011)

Eldariel pulls the body out of the way and into the room with him as he goes.  He pulls off the backpack and looks inside it.

Then, he checks out the statue, giving it a once over to see if he notes anything about ancient air elemental leaders or deities (ie: princes of air or the Vaati) that might have anything to do with this one.  Long noses especially.

To think these ancients were air elementals, yet they chose to live in stone.  I wonder why.  Now we've seen an aberration guarding this tomb, and traps to crush tresspassers (and let us be thankful they seem to have already gone off before we got here).  Hmmm...


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 5, 2011)

Zeke looks at the skeleton and the chain mail in particular -- wondering how it stayed so shiny after what must have been many, many years.  He looks to his poorly made scale mail, then back, comparing the finishes.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 6, 2011)

Aria joins the others in their quiet contemplation of the doomed figure. Its crushed bones stand as a stark reminder to the risks they all take in exploring this place, and bring a shiver to her back. Even so, she intones the words of one of the very basic spells she was taught before her...little accident granted her further powers.

(Actions: Detect Magic on the lot of it.)


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 6, 2011)

Galyne takes in the strange basin and understands after a few moments of study. It must have once been an area to bathe as a small broken spout in the wall seems to point down towards the basin and three small drain holes are carved into the floor.

Eldariel takes and empties the backpack as it starts to fall apart. Casting the useless thing aside he shows everyone what was inside. The remains of three broken statues along with three that survived the crushing trap. 

Each is about six inches wide at the base and each is of something different, there is a grand palace, a slim spire with eight connecting smaller towers of different heights, and a grand stadium. <Appraise checks plz>

About the figure he draws a blank, he knows it is one of the Vaati, possibly the leader who lived here centuries ago, but to who it is exactly the elf is unsure. The glyphs may hold a clue and copying them to take back to Allustran to study might prove useful.

The armor Zeke notices is like new and has neither tear nor tarnish about it.

Suddenly aware of the magical auras around here the young sorceress feels the power coming from the two wands (faint evocation and conjuration), the goggles (faint divination), and the armor (faint abjuration).


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 6, 2011)

Galyne does not know much about architecture, especially underground. However, the structure in the middle of the hall appears to him to be peculiar. There again it could just be a pillar to hold the ceiling up. Still nothing ventured, nothing gained. So Galyne searches for secret door starting with over the bed and continuing over the bath.

[sblock=OOC]Take 10 on Perception (+11) for 21[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 7, 2011)

Aria picks up one of the wands from it's peg on the wall. She studies it for a moment with her arcane sight and then excitedly says. "This is a wand of unseen servant. It will summon an invisible creature to preform simple tasks for us. I wonder what this one is..."

She is vexed when she can't get a feel for the goggles or armor's properties but holds the second wand stating. "And a wand of shatter which will come in handy I bet."

OCC: You need a Spellcraft check for each item. Is np I'll roll them for you.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 13, 2011)

Galyne's search finds nothing hidden about the southern face of the pillar and the area looks to be exactly as it suggest. <i.e. some sort of bathing area>


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


How about the bed area?


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 14, 2011)

OCC: Bed area is about 50-60 feet away. You wish to go there next?


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 15, 2011)

"Uh," Aria says after a moment of cradling the various goodies in her arms, trying to find a comfortable way to carry them. "Anyone else want...any of this? I think I remember the words to use the wands so...I'm good there. But I don't want to be greedy. This is good stuff."


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 15, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> OCC: Bed area is about 50-60 feet away. You wish to go there next?




OOC: Sorry. I thought the bed area was opposite the secret door. That's the area I wanted to search.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 15, 2011)

OCC: Thought you wanted to search the bath area H-I 15, my fault.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 15, 2011)

(OOC - I think he wants to search the bed, bath, AND beyond...)


----------



## fireinthedust (Jun 15, 2011)

Eldariel takes a look at the magic items himself, using what knowledge of spells he'd been trained in so far.

ooc: does the chainmail look like it's mithril, perhaps the sort spellcasters can wear while casting spells?


IC:

Eldariel picks up the statues and stows them in a backpack, carefully.  If we're to be going further, I think I could use some more healing.  Likewise, we'll need to get some frost to damage that mould, if we're to get to the area beyond it.

I could use the Goggles.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 16, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> OCC: Thought you wanted to search the bath area H-I 15, my fault.




OCC: Sorry if I wasn't clear. I wanted to search I-I 15 and J 12-13. I try to be clearer in future


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 19, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Sorry been a little busy. If you all have a chance the next couple days please post up your characters searching the rest of the floor - minus the room on the other side of the brown mold - and finding nothing. 

Sorry the door to the south leads to an old privy and there is nothing else to find (except what might be on the other side of the mold). So please post up searching and finding nothing then talk about what you wish to do next. Dont wish to drag this out as I keep asking you what you do, and there being nothing to find.

If you all wish to go back to the main room I will post up a recap of the area and what has gone before there and then you all can decide your next move.

Remember your level up goal - explore the Whispering Cairn - not quite done yet, but you can come back if you wish to go to town and  resupply/recoup.

Once everyone has checked in or TUE night comes I will advance as to what most of the group has decided.

Thanks [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 19, 2011)

Galyne finishes searching the south and west parts of the central column. without finding anything. Still convinced that there is something funny about it he searches the north side but still comes up empty.

Once the others have finish there own searching he say "Well it looks like we have finished here as we aren't equipped to handle the mold. What do you think we should do next. Try another tube or go back to town to re-equip?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 23, 2011)

"Mold," Aria mutters angrily. "Turned back by a spot of mold. Quite the intrepid tomb robbers we are. Are you sure ice is the only thing that will kill it?"

She looks at her hands uneasily. "I have...powers now. Surely I could do something to kill mold."

(OOC - What about acid? She can spew acid until the cows come home. )


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 23, 2011)

OCC: Brown mold doesn't have HP so I'm guessing it would just absorb the acid and smolder but not go away. Sorry.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jun 24, 2011)

Well, we could go to town and rest, perhaps buy a scroll  Aria could use to blast that mold, and then come back.  We'd need to be  wary of the gas trap.  Hrm, what if the gas hasn't gone away?  We'd best  rest here, heal up, and then see what can be done about the gas or the  mold.  Mayhap our Cleric can ask for divine aid of some sort?  A spell,  perhaps, that could soak up the frost damage?

Are we certain neither of those wands casts a frost spell?  It doesn't  seem likely, him being here and not over there, but it would be  convenient...


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 24, 2011)

OOC: If the group travels back up the hallway they will see the gas has dissipated. Making the way clear to go back up.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jun 25, 2011)

To town!  My master, a mage of good power, may be willing to trade or lend one of his wants of frost (ooc: read Ray of Frost) for this brown mold.  Likewise, I'd like to ask him about the Vaati artifacts we've discovered, and the inscriptions on those tubes, rocks and suchnot.

And perhaps we can find more help for this in town as well.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 25, 2011)

Aria shrugs, but accedes. "It seems like we haven't learned very much yet," she points out, "But I guess you're right about the mold. I know there's some alchemistry that can make ice too. It might be cheaper than a wand."

(Irony: At 2nd level she can learn Ray of Frost and cast it at will. )


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 27, 2011)

OOC: Will give ghostcat a chance to post up any suggestions we might have overlooked. But if Galyne too wants to head back to town then I will update MON night.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 27, 2011)

At first, Galyne was not sure whether its better to go explore one of the other tubes or to go back to town and re-equip. However, given how ill prepared they seem to be, he comes down on the going back to town side. "While we're in town we can stock up with oil and maybe some acid."


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 28, 2011)

The group gathers what little treasure it has found and heads back to the tube leading up to the main tomb chamber. After everyone taking their turn they preside out to where Vixtrin and Jules wait. 

The duo bids their good-byes as does Kendren who hurries to catch up to them. The group left hears the young man ask the two if they wanted to explore any other cairns in the area.

As Galyne, Zeke, Eldariel, and Aria head back towards Diamond Lake the priest speaks up. "I know the vision I received from Pelor have something to do with The Whispering Cairn but I have no idea how. Being better equipped sounds like a good plan. Maybe a few days of meditation and prayer can bring me some answers, I don't know."

After an hours walk the group reaches town and split off with Zeke heading to the temple and the others going to Allustan's home. The priest promises to meet you all at The Hungry Gar in two days to discuss a return trip to The Whispering Cairn.

Allustan (an old elven wizard) is pleased to have company and that Eldariel has made a few new friends. After listening to the stories of what happened inside the Vaati tomb he address the group. 

"I think a little studying is in order," he sighs looking at the row upon row of books lining one wall. "But before that you young adventures need to be better prepared and grow into your powers a little more."

He looks at Eldariel and grins. "And as promised I will teach you in the arts of wizard craft young Eldariel, to protect you from this threat you spoke of."

[sblock=OOC] *Congrats*  Everyone is now Level 2 - please meet me in the OOC when you have a moment.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 7, 2011)

Gaylnr greets Allustan, who he has heard of but never meet, warmly then takes his leave. "I'll see you all in the Hungry Gar in two days if I don't see you before."

Now Galyne knows something about traps. He has frequently set his own while hunting and occasionally disabled a "bad" trap; one which traps the animal without killing it, so that it either starves to death or is forced to gnaw off its own limb. In the cairn he had watch Jules as he went about checking and disabling traps and it occurs to him that he could possible learn how to do it. But where to learn. It dawns on him that Avrile, the blacksmith his brother is apprenticed to, also makes locks. So, having first taken a detour to see his parents and grab a keg of his father's finest ale, he proceeds to Avrile's forge. Sweetened by Galyne's gift, Avrile is not aversed to letting Galyne practice on some of his locks. But as far has traps go, Galyne will just have to play it by ear.

The next day, having spent the night at his parents, Galyne went out to the woods to practise his archery. A little while ago, Galyne had figured out a technique whereby he could get two arrows in the air at the same time. Unfortunately his accuracy was abysmal and he wanted to practise the new method and see if he could improve his accuracy. Therefore, Galyne spent the day practising in his makeshift butts. Although he did manage to improve the accuracy, he still wasn't as good as when he spaced his arrows out.

Instead of spending the night at his parent, he heads to Allustan's and spends the evening before they are due to meet Zeke with the others.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 14, 2011)

Two days later (game time) everyone is at the Hungry Gar around noon waiting on Zeke. The young priest finally arrives bringing with him another priest. 

Eldariel, Aria, and Galyne all look on as the younger priest, Zeke comes to the table standing there quietly as the older man gives the group the once over.

"I'm sorry everyone but I won't be returning with you to The Whispering Cairn," Zeke says looking at the floor his feet shifting back and forth. "Acolyte Arveduin has been sent to represent the church in this. I am to be 'kept safe' as my dreams did not say that I was to stop the growing evil, just let the church know about it. Pelor willing all of you will be safe as well."

The older man is everything one would come to expect in a warrior priest of the sun god. His breastplate shines in the candle light as if it were the sun itself, and his bearing says he is quiet at ease with the weapon at his hip.

Zeke then makes introductions and when he gets to Aria everyone notices the interest the priest takes in the young sorceress. 

After a quiet lunch the group gathers up it's gear and heads back out to The Whispering Cairn. Not much has changed in the past couple of days as everyone stands once more in the central chamber of what they thought was the tomb of the Vaati. Eldariel's research proved this to be a false tomb and that the true tomb should be connected to it somehow.

[sblock=Adventure Goal] Discover the way into the true tomb of the Vaati (Wind Duke). - *obtain level 3*
[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Jul 14, 2011)

On the walk up to the Whispering Cairn, Arveduin took time to speak with each of the other party members.  He is, in essence, attempting to reassure them that he is competent enough to take on the spiritual leadership and guidance of the party - at least in his own view.  Unfortunately Arveduin is not much of a conversationalist, having virtually no experience of life outside the church.  Perhaps the strongest impression he leaves on strangers is always how...strong his bass voice is.  _Replacing the church representative in an unsanctioned church investigation is not easy, _he thought to himself, between conversations.

Upon arriving at the entrance to the Whispering Cairn he tersely asks "Is all as you left it?"  After hearing even one affirmative, he exclaims "Good.  Let Pelor's light shine forth into the darkness" *(casts Light on his morning star)* and advances fearlessly into the opening without so much as glancing over his shoulder.  _It's never too late to leave a good impression on people, though the boy Ezekyl has probably done damage to Pelor's reputation amongst these people._

When he reaches the central chamber, Arveduin stops and glances around for Eldariel.  "Master Elf.  I understand you claim to have recently studied the supposed maker's of this tomb and predict this space to be a false tomb.  What is the correct manner of proceeding to the true tomb?  And what horrors, both living and not, may lie in wait for us there?"


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 14, 2011)

Galyne is disappointed that his old friend is not able to continue their adventure. Putting it behind him he turns to the Acolyte and says "Welcome Arveduin. I'm Galyne."

Once in the cairn, Galyne addresses Arveduin and then the others "Arveduin. Last time we were here we had to leave part of the last room un-search as no-one could deal with the brown mould. So is anyone able to eliminate the mould or shall we just try another tube. Also, as anyone any idea what the lights are for and if they effect how the tubes work."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 20, 2011)

"Well," says Aria diffidently, "I think we worked out how the lights and lanterns work. So we can access the other places...but I think we should revisit the brown mold first, since we should be able to kill it now."

She continued to avoid eye contact with the new Pelorite priest, as she had since he'd shown unusual interest in her at introductions.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 21, 2011)

Deciding to finish the search down the first tube the group descends with little trouble and arrives once more to the spot where the brown mold thrives.

OCC: fitd I also need a spells for the day from you as you are now a prepared caster.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 21, 2011)

Galyne draws his bow and nocks and arrow. He stands ready to shoot, waiting for someone to kill the mould.


----------



## Axel (Jul 23, 2011)

Arveduin is fascinated by the tube lift system.  "I have never seen such a manner of moving up and down before today.  Does anybody understand how it works, that it might be put to use in a more...appealing place?"

"So, this is the impassable brown mould you all spoke of?  Has someone prepared a manner of passing?  Regrettably I cannot kill it.  I have encountered similar moulds previously in my work and know how unpleasant they can be to pass without killing it.  A burst of cold should do it quite nicely.  If we cannot kill it, I may be able to partally protect one of us to explore the far side.  This is far from an ideal solution however, and we may be better exploring another route in this eventuality."

*Recast Light *on his morning star.  

[sblock=ooc]
I will be continually casting/recasting light to keep it as the party's lightsource.  If everyone's happy I can just assume Arveduin does it as needed to save extra words in my overly long posts.
[/sblock]

[sblock=spells available]
Level 0: Light, Guidance, Mending, Create Water
Level 1: Domain: Endure Elements
Comprehend Languages, Command
Channels:  6/6 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Jul 25, 2011)

Eldariel, now wearing only clothes and gear, has one hand on the pommel of his great curved elven blade. The other he holds hnear his mouth, and he kneels down next to the mold. An icy glow forms above his hand, and as he blows a puff of air, it lands on the mold in a ray of frost.

(puff) This should make our way through this mold. I'll just make sure it doesn't haunt us any longer.










*OOC:*


Spamming the cantrip Ray of Frost. I intend to clear all the mold, so it doesn't grow back while we're in there.

spells: I'll always have Mage Armor and Shield prepared, and today I'll have Burning Hands. For Cantrips: Mage Hand, Ray of Frost, and Resistance should do.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 26, 2011)

Beyond the mold...



> _The ceiling of this chamber glows with what looks like natural sunlight, illuminating a series of worktables, vises, spinning wheels and blocks of unfinished marble that identify the room as a sculptor's workshop. A huge unfinished statue of an imposing bare-chested warrior wielding a staff-like rod in it's left hand dominates the north wall. The hairless figure looks similar to the bas-relief on the sarcophagus upstairs, but is clearly meant to be a different person. A short red pedestal against the south wall displays what appears to be a jet-black stone egg the size of a small boulder. A gold glyph - an equilateral triangle with hash marks through each leg - marks the face of the egg._



The staff the statue holds looks like it can be pulled out of it's hand.

OCC: knowledge(planes) to check the golden symbol


----------



## fireinthedust (Jul 26, 2011)

Eldariel ponders the golden symbol.









*OOC:*


unsure of my bonus (pretty sure I have something in it).... but it looks like that doesn't matter.  Maybe I should just make up what I think the golden symbol is?  ;p


----------



## Axel (Jul 27, 2011)

"Behold that the power of Pelor reaches even here, deep underground," Arveduin intones in his bass voice. "Though I suspect it is some magical trickery rather than unfiltered sunlight in its purity."

The warrior priest wanders over to the unfinished statue, standing before it in quiet contemplation. _I wonder who you were? Clearly, this artist thought you great, but were you a servant of the light? _To the group at large he asks, "What say you all about this staff? Does it look familiar to anything you saw above the tube device?"

ooc: I have no knowledge of anything magical...not even worth making the die roll

[sblock=spells]
Level 0: Light, Guidance, Mending, Create Water
Level 1: Domain: Endure Elements
Comprehend Languages, Command
Channels: 6/6 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 27, 2011)

"He looks a little like the Vaati on the sarcophagus interred just before the lantern room," Aria says, studying the statue. "His features are different...but the same general characteristics. Maybe he's one of them; a higher ranking one who has a nicer tomb."

She nods at the staff-rod. "I'd think twice before taking that. We know tomb-robbers have been through these rooms. If something isn't nailed down, but is still here, there's probably a reason."


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 28, 2011)

Remembering the statues in the passage, Galyne expect that the statue will animate as soon as the staff is removed. Therefore he nocks an arrow and prepares to shoot the statue as soon as it moves.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jul 28, 2011)

Perhaps, though the tomb robers who preceeded us didn't get rid of the brown mold.  Maybe they left it there to cover their trail, or else they were overcome by it.  I wonder if there are any signs of their making it this far...

Eldariel will look about the room.  Are there any exits other than the way they came in?  Any boxes meant to be opened, etc.?


----------



## Axel (Jul 29, 2011)

"An excellent point, master elf. If one were to be overcome by brown mould, what happens to the remains? Does the mould consume your body? And what of inorganic things such as weapons and shoes?"


Areveduin strokes his chin thoughtfully as he ponders his own questions before asking another. "Aria, is this rod magical in any way?"

OOC: Some sort of knowledge check re: brown mould? Suggestions on the appropriate one?

[sblock=spells]
Level 0: Light, Guidance, Mending, Create Water
Level 1: Domain: Endure Elements
Comprehend Languages, Command
Channels: 6/6 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 29, 2011)

Galyne is annoyed he had not thought to check for tracks before the whole party had trampled all over them. Still there may be traces still around. Carefully placing his bow on the floor, Galyne searches for both tracks and traps. He says "Please don't touch anything before I am ready."

[sblock=OOC]Take 10 on searches:
- Perception (Locate Traps) +13 = 23
-  Survival (Follow or identify tracks) +7 = 17

Avoid touching the egg or the statue.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 29, 2011)

"I don't have to touch it to see if it's enchanted," Aria murmurs, and casts her spell, opening her senses to an unseen world. In this case she focuses on the statue and rod.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 3, 2011)

The room has no other exits and Galyne finds no evidence that anyone besides the group has been here in a long, long time. 

Aira studies the statue and staff a moment and shakes her head that they are not enchanted. After checking for traps Galyne also gives the ok to remove the staff. 

When pulled free of the statue it is quiet clear the item is of great craftsmanship (masterwork), and the only odd thing marking the petrified wood is six grooves cut along the shaft suggesting seven segments.

The seven segments of the "rod" tickle something in the back of Eldariel's mind and he remembers something he learned researching the Vaati. 

As everyone examines the staff Aria turns towards the "rock" and she detects magic coming from it. <faint conjuration>

[sblock=The Rod of Seven Parts]
The Rod of Seven Parts was a the centerpiece of a story concerning a long-ago "great war" between characters known as Wind Dukes of Aaqa and the Queen of Chaos. At the time the artifact was in one piece, and was known as "The Rod of Law".

In the story, the Rod of Law was used in the Battle of Pesh to imprison the Queen's greatest general, a character known as Miska the Wolf-Spider, Prince of Demons. The rod was broken into seven fragments during this conflict, and the seven individual pieces were scattered across the world.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 3, 2011)

Aria looks around the room as the rod is examined, and pauses, her head tilted slightly as she gazes at the gold-symbol-inscribed 'egg' rock. 

"Well, that's interesting," she says dolefully, and walks over to it. "All that fuss over the rod, and it's this that's magical. It looks like it...brings something, or maybe transports or heals...but it's not very powerful."

She looks around again. "It's a workshop, seems like. Maybe this creates tools? Or it could maybe send small objects to other places. Like letters. Or...small sculptures."

Her breath hitches and she looks away, shaking her head. "I'm sorry," the sorceress laments. "I just don't know."


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 3, 2011)

Eldariel spots the seven-segmented Rod.

  Huh.  You know, while it isn't magical I do think that's supposed to be a copy of the Rod of Seven Parts!  The Vaati, or "wind dukes of Aaqa", built this whispering cairn as a place to hide their dead, obviously.  However, what we see here is one of their most famous treasures, an artifact they called the Rod of Law.  They were ancient foes of chaos, and we're talking old.  Their foe was the Queen of Chaos and her general, the prince of demons named Miska the Wolf Spider.  He's imprisoned, though i can't say what happened to the Queen herself.

The Rod was broken up into seven parts and scattered across the world.  I wonder...

We could have stumbled upon one of the hiding places of the Rod!  If we search this complex properly, there could be a segment buried in one of these tombs.  It stands to reason, after all, as this is a Vaati tomb and the Rod of Law is already depicted as having seven parts (thus is already broken when they made this statue).

Is there a secret door anywhere in this room?  Maybe under the statue?  Maybe in that egg?


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 4, 2011)

OCC: Upon a deeper search (everyone taking 20?) they group finds no other passages or hidden areas. This level is pretty clear except what you all wish to do with the 'egg'.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 4, 2011)

Aria looks at Eldariel as he recounts the legend of the Rod of Seven Parts, and frowns a puzzled frown. 

_Why give a sculpture a rod that can be removed? It seems like it would have been much easier just to make the rod part of the sculpture._

"Eldariel," she said, reaching out a hand. "Can I see that rod for a second?"

When it's in her hands (I'll edit if he decides not to give it ), she examines the ends of the stafflike rod, looking for any kind of symbols or other hints of use.

Regardless of what she finds, or doesn't find, she then touches the egg rock very gently with first one end of the rod, then the other.


----------



## Axel (Aug 4, 2011)

"That was a most interesting story Eldariel.  It could be interpreted that the object Ezekiel dreamt of, and that we search for, was a component of the Rod of Law.  Or perhaps the Rod itself is what we search for.  Certainly, your story is the first plausible explanation of precisely what we might be looking for Eldariel.  Perhaps we ought to to a little research in the temple library when we return to town," Arevduin pontificates out loud.

_It is good that none others have made it this far.  Who knows what may have been compromised otherwise._

"Well if this is as far as we can travel through this part of the false tomb, what other routes are available?" he begins, before spotting Aria moving towards the rock with the rod.  He watches with interest, subconsciously holding his breath with anticipation.


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 5, 2011)

Eldariel hands over the staff, and watches as Aria inspects it.  Likewise when she is done checking out the egg, he picks it up and has a good look at it.  He's not worried about magical traps, and the Egg could be important.

ooc:  taking 20 to arcana check this egg, and wondering if it's maybe a real egg (say of a dragon or a nascent outsider?) or if it's a decorative fabrication (using stone, perhaps, or wood, or what have you).


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 5, 2011)

Galyne watches as the others check the rod and the egg. Staying alert in case something tries to creep up on them.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 9, 2011)

Aira taps the egg a few times gently and nothing happens. She turns and shrugs. 

"Worth a try," she says sheepishly.

But then as the group looks to depart they hear the egg rock as it starts to vibrate. Looking back they all see the egg as it wobbles on the metal pedestal and then it starts to crack. 

Instead of a shell falling to the floor the cracks form arms and legs and sudden a small humanoid made of rock stands on the pedestal before the group. 

_{{{ Grubble fas! Hueron bae dut? Bae dut? }}}_ it speaks in a gravely voice. As it stands fist clenched at it's side.







OOC: Anyone speak Terran?


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 9, 2011)

At the sound of the transformation, Aria whirls and watches, mouth agape. She looks at the others nervously when the little stone thing accosts them and she asks, "Can anyone understand it? Because I really can't...but it sounds kind of mad."


----------



## Axel (Aug 9, 2011)

"Most unusual! I do believe that is a tiny earth elemental," Areveduin exclaims. "I've never heard of them growing out of an egg before."

"Sadly Lady Aria, I am unable to communicate it.  However, I have a spell that will allow me to understand it - though I'm afraid the communication will be one way.  Please, bear with me a moment."

*Cast Comprehend Languages*

[sblock=spells]
Level 0: Light, Guidance, Mending, Create Water
Level 1: Domain: Endure Elements
Comprehend Languages, Command, <unallocated>
Channels: 6/6 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 9, 2011)

The elemental watches as Areveduin approaches and tries to communicate with the creature.

_{{{ Sia lwy der bae dut. Fas kallin sia furth ti? Veven wei poe lwy dsiery! }}}_
[sblock=translation]
_{{{ You are not the builders. Why have you awaken me? Speak or your lives are forfeit! }}}} _[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Aug 9, 2011)

"If I understand the creature correctly, it claims to be seeking The Builders.  It also recognises that we are not Builders," Arveduin says, for the benefit of the group.  "Eldariel, what did the Vaati look like?  Were they renowned builders or artisans?" he asks of the elf.

"It is also threatening us if we do not respond" he adds.  "Regrettably, I am a poor linguist.  If any of you know an obscure language, please try and engage the creature.  I fear it may summon other, larger versions, of its own kind."

Turning back to the tiny creature, he speaks in Common, "Do you understand me, creature?"  

This is followed up, in Celestial, with "Perhaps now?"


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 9, 2011)

Aria shakes her head. "I only know some Elf," she demurs. "I hope we don't have to kill it. Think of all the things it could tell us about this place!"


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 9, 2011)

Galyne draws his bow and targets the elemental. However, he does not shoot. Instead he wait top see what happens next. "Sorry I only speak common and elven." he says.

[sblock=OOC]Galyne readies an action but will only shoot if the elemental actually attacks someone[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 10, 2011)

Eldariel thinks for a moment.  When he sees Galyne target the elemental with his bow, however, he puts his hand across it and pushes it down.

Are you mad?  He's speaking to us, you'll provoke violence.  Mere earth elementals don't usually talk, and we've better things to spend resources on than violence with this thing.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 11, 2011)

_{{ Lolo sl mius! Gesfurlag! }}_ the elemental intones as it leaps from the pedestal at Arveduin.

"I don't think non-violence is an option now." the cleric says with a grunt as the earth elemental bashes at his shield.

[sblock=translation]
_Prepare to die! Intruders! _[/sblock]

OCC: INIT goes monster then group the above was kind of like surprise with no one getting hurt or allowed ready actions. Below is elementals round one att vs Arveduin.


----------



## Axel (Aug 11, 2011)

Thump! Crack!

"Aaaaarrrggh!"

With a cry of surprise, frustration and pain Arveduin cops a mighty punch in the shoulder from the creature that sends him reeling backwards. Lifting his shield in a delayed self defence reflex he calls on the strength of his god to overcome the creature.

"Pelor, hear your servant's prayer! Grant me the strength of the midday sun in this darkest cavern that I might overcome your foul enemies!"


A burst of bright pearlescent light shines out from the holy man's neck, where his holy symbol rests on a chain, dimming even the light spell shining from his weapon as Pelor answers Arveduin's prayer. The light brings with it fierce and fleeting heat, as if someone opened the door to a furnace before fading away.

[sblock=spells]
Level 0: Light, Guidance, Mending, Create Water
Level 1: Domain: Endure Elements
Comprehend Languages <active, 20 min duration>, Command, <unallocated>
Channels: 5/6 remaining
[/sblock]
[sblock=combat&actions]
AC: 17
HP: 13/13

Std action: channel positive energy (excluding elemental via feat). 
Move action: ready shield, draw weapon[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 11, 2011)

Aria jumps back in dismay, then sways drunkenly as a sudden trancelike state drops over her. She lifts her head, features slack, and bares her teeth as she lashes out with a hand as if it was a claw. A ghostly green, like smoke lit from within, skeletal arm extends from her limb as she swings...flashing out to rake across the elemental and leaving parallel tracks in its earthy hide that momentarily gleam sickly green before fading away.

(Magic missile!)


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 12, 2011)

Galyne curses Eldariel for spoiling his shot. Putting it out of his mind he moves to a position where he can get a clear shot at the elemental with risking hitting his friends. the arrow flies true and ends up sticking in the side of the elemental.

[sblock=actions]*Move:* G5
Bow Attack (+1 for PBS) - _HM please rule on whether or not this is firing into melee. In which case its a –4 penalty on the attack roll._[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 12, 2011)

Aria's spell slams into the creature wounding it as the burst of light erupts from Arvedui's sun shaped holy symbol. 

The earth elemental seems slightly stunned by all the bright light and color allowing Galyne a clean shot.

The ranger takes aim and by luck finds the softest spot of the rock creature. Taking the arrow in one of it's soft dirt-like eyes the creature falls back against the red pedestal. It drops down lifeless to the cold stone floor and does not rise.

OCC: Combat Over. Nice shot.


----------



## Axel (Aug 13, 2011)

Watching the creature crumple before his eyes, Arveduin is astonished.  Turning to face Galyne he says in amazement "That was a SUPERB shot!  MOST satisfactory.  Well done Galyne!"

After which, he turns back to the elemental and pedestal to examine them closer.  _I have never heard a satisfactory explanation __of what happens to extraplanar creatures when they are slain on our plane.  Perhaps the body will vanish?  Perhaps it will remain?  

_"Lady Aria, would you care to touch the creature with that stick again to see if we could revive it?"


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 13, 2011)

Eldariel goes to look at the area the Elemental jumped out of.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 13, 2011)

Aria jumps a little, starting as if goosed, and stares horrorstruck at Arveduin. "You want to bring it BACK? That's terrible! We had to kill it once, what if we have to..." She shakes her head. "Anyway, it's gone, I think. It's just a chunk of rock and dirt now."


"If only we could have spoken to it. Think how old it must have been, how much it must have seen."


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 14, 2011)

Galyne is please with the result of his shot and is grinning from ear to ear. However, when Arveduin mentions that it may revive again the smile disappears and he rapidly nocks another arrow.


----------



## Axel (Aug 15, 2011)

"The elemental appeared to be a rational, thinking creature.  Even if not truly alive by my standard.  Reviving it, I would hope that we could convince it that force is not a reasonable option and that we would have more than a few seconds to find common ground and language.  Still, I appreciate your sentiments.  Perhaps it is best to leave the creature as it fell."  Arveduin stands up, glancing about for any more items of interest.

Seeing none, he continues in his pompous and verbose manner, "I believe we have exhausted all avenues of exploration for this colour tube.  Perhaps it would be well to return to the lamp room and try a different approach?"


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 15, 2011)

I would not kill if it wasn't needed, however in this case we have no way to communicate with the creature.  Your spell let you understand him, but didn't you say also that he couldn't understand you?  Unless we can speak to it, tell it that we mean no harm, reanimating it could simply set up a combat for us.

Likewise, the Vaati were air elementals aligned with Law.  While the Queen of Chaos' consort, Miska, was a demon, this doesn't mean we should discount the animosity between Air and Earth.  For all we know this creature was a prisoner of the Vaati.  Then again, it could be an elemental guardian and friend of the Vaati, which also means it would attack intruders to the tomb, such as ourselves.  

I do think we should try to raise it, if we have the power to do so to a living being, but let's not fool ourselves about the possible consequences.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 15, 2011)

Aria shook her head. "I'm not even sure that WORKS on elementals," she points out. "And it's not our duty to raise every living thing that attacks us, and that we put down. That kind of magic is powerful, and unpredictable and...frankly...expensive."

She winced and put a hand to her temple. The harsher edge to her voice faded. "We can at least ask a priest if it can be restored, I guess."


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 15, 2011)

I didn't mean raise it.  I meant that, if the staff raises it, and its some kind of summoning device for this elemental, we should give it a try.  I'm curious because this elemental used a language, and I thought they were simply dumb beasts, excepting the genies and creatures like the vaati.  

More importantly, this thing may be a witness to what's going on in these tombs.  Having slain it, we can't ask it questions.  

Then again, it may simply attack us again.  I suggest we find a spell of speaking to elementals before we try to raise it either way.   

Shall we continue on, then?









*OOC:*


I thought all the tubes led to the same place, where the gas came at us.  if that's not the case, great!  More dungeon to crawl!

Otherwise, if this is it...  I'm just suspicious is all.  this is it?  Are we 100% that there isn't another part of this dungeon?


----------



## Axel (Aug 16, 2011)

"You have phrased my thoughts better than I could, Master Elf, and you are correct that I do not believe the elemental could not understand me.  If it could understand me it was a violent and reprehensible creature deserving of its fate.  I do not desire to return the elemental to our plane simply to defeat it again.  That would be barbaric!  I wish to communicate with it, which would be best done in a more controlled setting.  I deplore the loss of knowledge caused by the demise of this creature...  The test with the rod was intended merely to see if we could summon it again."  

"I also wish to make one further point clear.  Crossing the wall that divides the living from the dead is something unnatural that should be done only under the most grave of circumstances.  I cannot and will not support it unless a situation is so dire as to leave no alternative.  Rest assured that, should any of us fall during this quest, we will be buried in consecrated ground or cremated in accordance with your personal beliefs.  The Church of Pelor always cares for its servants and vassals."









*OOC:*



Pretty sure there is another colour that works in the lamp/sacrophogaus room.  Need to spend 15 minutes reading back to see, unless someone remembers.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 16, 2011)

Galyne is initially delighted that with the result of his shoot. However, his glee quickly turned to annoyance as Arveduin seriously argues that they revive the creature. Galyne says "Well I for one don't want to bring it back. Yes if we knew its language we may have been able to talk to it. But it rapidly decided that we are not the people it has been waiting for and so it viciously attacked us. That does not sound like the actions of a good creature." the irritation obvious in his voice.


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 17, 2011)

I intend not to die, Good Human, and on that note I think we should prepare to move on.  The fact is we cannot do what we need to with this elemental right now.  Let's see the other lanterns and whether we can explore more of this dungeon.  If not... I don't know what else we can hope to find down here, or where to go except back to my teacher's library.

The staff isn't magical, I must add.  It's merely a well-crafted reproduction.

And with that he gives the room a solid search to make sure there aren't other secret doors or what have you.









*OOC:*


What was the elemental guarding?  I don't understand.







edit:  re-read, it was the egg and basically just sitting there.  

I'll have Eldariel search where the egg was: maybe it was on top of something?  I check the pedestal.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 17, 2011)

"This looks like a work room...maybe an artisan's studio," Aria says as Eldariel searches. "The elemental was too small and weak to be much of a guard. It was probably an assistant...bound by pacts maybe."


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 18, 2011)

OCC: Hit the nail on the head Shayuri, nice. It was hibernating and you woke it up.

With nothing further of interest in this level of the tomb the group makes it's way back to the main room and it's lanterns.

When they arrive they find a rope tied around the sarcophagus leading into the hole that formed when that area's tube collapsed. Going to the hole they notice a dwarf making his way down the shaft.

OCC2: the dwarf is Sigrum  @Blood and Honor 's character


----------



## Axel (Aug 18, 2011)

Arveduin is silent on the walk back to the lamp room.  He was still stewing over the opinions of his fellows.  _Evil creatures have useful knowledge as well as good.  I do not understand why just one was bothered by the loss of what could be centuries of knowledge.  Perhaps they do not realise the importance of this quest._

Arveduin follows the rope to the edge of the shaft. Standing back a little way, as he has never been the most agile of people, he leans forward to see down the hole.  Spotting an armed and armoured Dwarf huffing and puffing along down the rope he calls out, "Hail, Master Dwarf.  You travel in deep places without light or warmth.  Be you friend or foe?"


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 18, 2011)

Eldariel rolls his eyes.  He speaks softly to Arveduin, chuckling: if you had metal strapped to you while you hung precariously by a rope, and someone at the top asked you if you were friend or foe, how would you answer?

He peers down the shaft and calls out My respect for travelling alone here, good dwarf.  We've a mind to explore these ruins ourselves, and could use a warrior.  Care to join us for a share in the treasure?


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 18, 2011)

The dwarf peers up the shaft looking at the two that suddenly appeared at the opening of the shaft. "Aye. Let me get to the top of the shaft and we can actually talk." The dwarf begins to pull himself closure to the figures.


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 19, 2011)

Eldariel proceeds to help as best he can to pull the dwarf to the top of the rope.  Not the most athletic of rangers, still he puts his weight into it and pulls.

I would welcome some... assistance?


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 20, 2011)

Galyne shouts down "Hang on master dwarf. We'll have you up in no time." He grabs the end of the rope and says to Eldariel "Pull. Now." At the same time as he start pulling the dwarf up.


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 20, 2011)

Eldariel nods to Galyne, and pulls as the other does so; he is stern but glad to team up on this action.


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 21, 2011)

It didn't take long for the dwarf to reach the top of the shaft with the help. "I appreciate the help ya given me." Sigrum's band mail scrapped the rim of the shaft as he was pulled up. "Arrrgh, almost all the way." With grunt Sigrum made it to his feet. "Thank you again. Me name is Sigrum Grudgebearer, paladin of Moradin. What are yer names?" Sigrum extends his hand in a gesture of friendship.

"So what brings ya to these depths?"


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 22, 2011)

"Greeting Sigrum. My name is Galyne. As to what we are doing here. A cleric friend had a premonition about this place and we are checking it out for him"


----------



## Axel (Aug 23, 2011)

Arveduin steps forward and grasps Signum's hand in his own gauntleted hand.  "Hail, Sigrum, Paladin of Moradin.  I am Arveduin, priest of Pelor.  We seek clues to the nature of a prophecy in the deep places beyond the reach of Pelor's light.  What quest of Moradin brings you into the dark?"


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 23, 2011)

"A premonition ya say?" he lets out a slight chuckle. "Its a premonition that brings me here as well. Several days ago a priest of Moradin had a vision of a dark force lurking in the depths of these caverns and I was charged with seeking it out."

"Well met Cleric of Pelor. Good to see one of his faithful in these dank depths."


----------



## Axel (Aug 24, 2011)

"Then that is glad news indeed!" Arveduin exclaimed. "It is a sign that the gods themselves are acting in concert to head off evil at the pass.  What evil creatures and tidings have you discovered in your explorations?  We have explored yonder tube, and found what may yet be an item of consequence.  It was guarded by no less than a small, but violent earth elemental that tried to communicate with us.  If you can speak their language, as I hear many Dwarves are able, most sorely did we need your talents."


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 24, 2011)

Well met indeed.  I think, then, we should head further into these ruins.  I'm curious to see what else is in here.  I don't believe a mere earth elemental would fit your dark force.  Moreover, there was some kind of creature that was made of a pair of eyes connected by a cord of tissue; it attacked us and paralyzed one of our comrades.  I believe it's but one part of a larger whole, simply because I have no idea what it's doing here.

These tombs belong to a group called the Vaati, air elementals of the ancient world, the Wind Dukes of Aaqa.  In short, that eye-thing was not one of them, has no elemental connection i know of, and must be related to some other source of evil.  We've explored the one tunnel, and should explore the others.

I'd be interested in hunting this dark force with you, in fact.  You'd be most welcome with us.  Have you fought undead?


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 24, 2011)

"I do in fact speak the language of the earth. Tis' a shame he had to be slain." he sighs at the thought. "I'm sure if I had ran into ya a bit sooner he would still be wondering these tunnels."

Sigrum shifts his attention to Galyne. "Undead ehh? I've had the pleasure of removing them from this world a second time. Seen some down here? Wouldn't surprise me if some of the tunnels were crawling with them.

He looks around for a moment. "You said there was three of ya? Wheres the third if I may ask?"


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 24, 2011)

OOC: That would be Aria who is on her way up the tube.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 24, 2011)

As if on cue, Aria emerges from the tube and starts hurrying to join the others...but stops abruptly on seeing the dwarf. She shifts uneasily from foot to foot and holds her left forearm in her right hand for a second, then nods at Sigrum.

"Oh...hello..."

She looks at the others in her group, silently pleading with them to tell her who this stranger is and what he wants.


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 25, 2011)

Aria, good.  This is Sigrum, a Paladin of Moradin.  He's here on a premonition that a dark force is taking root in these tunnels.  he's offered to join us.

Sigrum: this is Aria, our sorceress.  She promised to keep me company while I hunt the undead.  I've promised her I won't let anyone harm her, and I intend to keep that promise.

he nods


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 25, 2011)

Seeing Aria's reaction to the stranger and Eldariel's immediate defence of her makes Galyne recall that Aria is very weary of strangers. So far Sigrum has not made any hostile actions, so Galyne tries to defuse a potential misunderstanding. "Calm down Eldariel. Sigrum has no intentions of harming Aria, have you Sigrum?"


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


 clarifying this in script, as in person I'd have used a different tone of voice than perhaps your inner monologue:  he's being reassuring sounding and nodding his head; got interrupted mid postwriting.  Sorry!

Eldariel is very friendly towards a Paladin/undead destroyer, and is trying to be welcoming to Aria, who may need reassurance during this introduction.







Add:    Eldariel nods to Aria, and smiles while extending his hand to invite her to join the group.  His smile and gaze are entirely for the sorceress as he says this, as if to say that she will be safe, and that there is no danger here.

He turns back to teh group, quickly.  And I've no intentions of harming our good Paladin.  I'm sorry, I forget my people's tone differs from the common tongue.  

On that note, we are rested and ready to continue, but I'd wait for good Sigrum if he needs to yet pray for the blessings of Moradin.


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 26, 2011)

Double-post!


----------



## Axel (Aug 26, 2011)

"An excellent idea, Master Elf.  Come, let us pray together for a guiding light to show us the way in this dank cavern."  With that, Arveduin sinks to his knees, closes his eyes and holds out his hands.  Then, he begins to hum a slow, high pitched tune to himself.









*OOC:*


Huzzah! An opportunity to be pious, pompous AND memorise my forgotten spell all in one post.  What more could a Cleric's player want?!







[sblock=spells]
Level 0(4): Light, Guidance, Mending, Create Water
Level 1(3+1): Domain: Endure Elements
<used>, Command, Protection from Evil
Channels: 5/6 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 26, 2011)

OCC: Great RPing gang. When you are ready please post your starting descent into the hole. I will pick it up from there and advance the thread.


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 26, 2011)

Sigrum turns toward Aria and nods slightly in her direction. "I only wish destroy the evil that has taken residence in these tunnels. I assure ya I am a friend and would be more than willing to journey with ya." In the same gesture he made to the others, Sigrum extends his hand to Aria.

"I've already received his blessings fer the day but I'll pray with ya."


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 27, 2011)

[sblock=moving from other page in case it was missed]







holyman said:


> occ: Great rping gang. When you are ready please post your starting descent into the hole. I will pick it up from there and advance the thread.




:d...[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 27, 2011)

Eldariel stands apart from the clerics, thinking not that he despises their act so much as that he has not found a faith that is quite his yet.  He looks about the tunnels and makes light conversation with Aria, asking how she's doing; the questions tend towards learning more about her magical powers, and determining if her mood or spirit has in any way been drained compared to earlier: humanity drained is something he's read up on regarding the undead, and his hope is that she doesn't lose hers.

When the band is ready to continue, Eldariel looks over the other tubes.  Let's go clockwise around the room, until we can find that missing lantern and go down that tunnel.  I'd be interested to know what happened to the rest of the previous group.

When that tube opens, we'd best be ready for combat.  another swarm could slay us easily.

With that, he prepares to move the sarcophagus...

ooc: unless the tube Sigrum was going down is the one we want?


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 28, 2011)

Gayle paces impatiently round the room waiting until the two have finish praying. On the way past in looks the down hole where the tube collapsed.

"Well unless someone has a good reason, I suggest we leave the collapsed tube till last. Simply because its easier going up and down the tubes. So the missing lantern is as good a one as any."

He moves over to help Eldariel with the sarcophagus.


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 28, 2011)

"Aye, that'll be enough prayin fer the day. Moradin is with us this day as is Pelor." 

Sigrum looks to Galyne and Eldariel at the sarcophagus. "We are ready I think." Sigrum claims as he looks to Arveduin. "Shall we go hunting?" He lets out a chuckle as he finishes the statement. "I will lead the way down the tubes if it as right. Just keep the torch light out of me eyes so my natural vision is uneffected."


----------



## Axel (Aug 29, 2011)

Standing up, Arveduin is reassured that this Dwarf really is a Paladin of Moradin.  _One of the less pious ones, certainly.  Perhaps a recent convert?_

"A methodical search is certainly our best bet.  We must be disciplined in our investigation and leave no stone unturned.  Sigrum, what did you find down the hole where we first saw you?"  

Arveduin notices the two elves heading towards the sarcophagus and moves to add his muscles to theirs.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2011)

The two elves and Arveduin  move the sarcophagus till it points at the indigo alcove and the metal tube from before returns.

[sblock=OOC] Updater map. Note the current tube is metal and the two others were stone. [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 29, 2011)

"After you master dwarf and try not to trample everywhere. I'll come down after you and check for tracks and traps." Gaylne says with a smile.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2011)

As Gaylne and the dwarf approach the tube the notice...



> _A pile of numerous crushed bones and moldy clothes litter the floor of this tube._


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 29, 2011)

Aria peeks over the shoulders of those in front of her and sucks in a breath.

"There may be something wrong with this one."


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 29, 2011)

"Someone else thought this was the right tube also." Sigrum grabs the rope and makes his decent letting his vision adjust. "But it seems it was the wrong tube." As he reachs the floor below he's careful not to move around to much, giving enough room for Galyne to make his way down. 


He takes a step out of the tube. "Give it a second lad and lets see what comes out."


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 30, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Sorry BH but I have no idea what your character is doing. Can you OOC what it is for me, please.[/sblock]


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


 LOL he's standing at the bottom of the tube with his hand up, meaning stop, while he waits to see if he is bum rushed by a dozen baddies.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 30, 2011)

Galyne waits for the tube to return, then bends down and closely examines the bones. He is trying to determine, what species they are, what killed them and how old they are.

[sblock=OOC]Knowledge (Nature) +4, Heal +2[/sblock]
[sblock=Blood and Honor]Not sure if you understand the layout. The tubes are one person elevators. You get in, press a button and go up or down. The reason that you were able to climb down is that one of the elevators failed and left a hole where the tube used to be.[/sblock]


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 30, 2011)

*OOC:*



You would be right. I edited my last IC post to what should clear the confusion...I hope.


----------



## Axel (Aug 31, 2011)

"I will never ceased to be amazed by the operation of these tubes.  They are truly remarkable," Arveduin opinines.  "Master Galyne, are you satisfied with your examination of the bones to follow the worthy Master Dwarf into the depths, and do you have a light source available?  In what order shall the rest of us proceed?"


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 31, 2011)

The dwarf volunteers to be the first down the metal tube. He enters and before he can lit a hand to one of the two runes the the twin metal doors slide shut with a click and the tube descends quickly.

Arveduin starts to comment on the tubes when they hear the strange sound of stone moving and a dwarf howling in pain.

The tube returns moments later and when the doors open the deposit the injured dwarf on the floor of the room. Sigrum is in pain but manages to speak. "The ceiling fell on me. The doors never opened to let me out of the tube."

[sblock=OOC] Sorry you all beat me to an update as I was still trying to figure out what Sigrum was doing. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 31, 2011)

OCC: Updated.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 31, 2011)

Galyne has spent a lot of his time alone and so can be a bit abrupt when dealing with people. So when the injured dwarf crawls out of the tube, he says to him "I thought there was a possibility that something is amiss with the tube. But you blundered in without giving me a chance to check how the bodies had been killed." Addressing the others he says "What do you think, could the tube have malfunctioned because the light is missing?" At the same time he starts examining the bones as best he can without actually entering the tube.


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 31, 2011)

"Aye, was me fault. Examine away."


----------



## Axel (Sep 1, 2011)

On seing a bloodied and bruised Dwarf return in moments, Arveduin is shocked. He rushes over to Sigrum and lays his morning star on the ground in front of him while examining his injuries. "This is most certainly not your fault. I now believe that these devices may be trapped for the uninformed, unwary or unwise. I apologise unreservedly for not having thought of this scenario beforehand."

Closing his eyes, Arveduin intones "Pelor, show this noble servant of the Gods your guiding light where I have failed to do so. Do not punish him for my errors."

[sblock=ooc and spells]
Channel energy 8 points

Level 0(4): Light <active>, Guidance, Mending, Create Water
Level 1(3+1): Domain: Endure Elements
<used>, Command, Protection from Evil
Channels: 4/6 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


Perception Check (+11)


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 1, 2011)

OCC: Nice roll there.

[sblock=Galyne]After some fine detective work you discovery that this is a false tube. It leads no where since you found a crack between the mortar to look through. The bones are of victims that were crushed by the device (possible because their DM rolled better than a 4 on 2d6 LOL), as thatis all it is designed to do.

It is all a big trap and the only places left to go are down the shaft made by the falling tube or back up to the tunnel with the face. [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 2, 2011)

[sblock=HM]







*OOC:*


just to be clear. Are you saying that Galyne figures out that all of the other untried tubes are also traps?





[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 2, 2011)

[sblock=ghostcat]There are no more tubes.  There is the yellow one - which the group cleared the level below. The green one - which awaits for the group to climb down the hole. And the indigo one - which is the metal tube and trapped one.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 3, 2011)

Galyne finishes examining the tube, a look of disgust on his face. "This tube is nothing but one giant trap. So it looks like we have no choice but to go down the hole.

Once Sigrum has been healed, Galyne says to him "Well it looks like you were going the right way in the first place Sigrum. Anyway, after you."


----------



## Blood and Honor (Sep 4, 2011)

"Thanks be to ya Arveduin and to Pelor fer the healing." 

Sigrum eyes Galyne suspiciously. "So ya wish fer me go back down the tube that the ceiling just fell on me head?" He shakes his head as he makes his way back to the tube. "This one?" He asks standing in front of the green tube. "Are ya sure lad?" He pauses before making his way into the tube. "Aye Moardin be with me."









*OOC:*


I am goin back down, if its the right one, tube.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 4, 2011)

[sblock=Blood and Honor] No he isn't talking about going down the tube. Maybe I should say metal tube to stave off confusion. Galyne has proclaimed the metal tube only a trap and not a way down.

The only way down left is to climb down the shaft made by the stone tube that broke and fell to the bottom of the next level. The same shaft Sigrum was climbing down when the PCs met him. 

Sorry for the confusion.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 4, 2011)

Galyne shouts in panic "Sigrum Stop." and puts his hand of Sigrum chest as he sees him heading back into the metal tube. "Sorry if I wasn't clear. I meant the shaft you were climbing down when we met you." he continues at a more normal volume.

[sblock=OOC]HM. Any confusion was mine or rather Galyne's[/sblock]


----------



## Blood and Honor (Sep 4, 2011)

"Ahh, got ya lad. Let's go find us some trouble." 









*OOC:*


Sorry is I seem a little noobish...did I misread something? Was that my fault?


----------



## Axel (Sep 4, 2011)

"If Pelor and Moradin are both with us, I hope there will be no trouble at the bottom of the hole."  Arveduin walks over to where Sigrum's rope is tied around the sarcophagus and gives it a tug.  "Your ropework seems sound, Master Dwarf.  If you are happy to take the lead, despite our misdirection then please proceed.  Shout out when you reach the bottom and one of us will follow."









*OOC:*


Didn't seem noobish to me.  This is a difficult room to understand, and probably would be if it was drawn on a battlemap in front of me.  Besides, nothing wrong with intra-party conflict and rivalry in moderation.


----------



## Blood and Honor (Sep 4, 2011)

With one last tug on the rope Sigrum lowers himself back into the hole. 

"Wait fer me signal before bringing yourselves down."









*OOC:*


When in doubt...blame the GM. Also are we missimg someone?


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 5, 2011)

Aria goes to the edge of the hole and looks worriedly down.

"What if this one is a trap too?" she murmurs.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 5, 2011)

OCC: Advancing as climbing down is DC 5 and you may take 10.

The group enters another small chamber like before...



> _Dozens of bas-relief figures similar to the one  on the sarcophagus lid in the room above stare disapprovingly from the  walls here. Many sport crossed arms and stern expressions. A few of the  statues' heads are missing, and some have huge chunks torn out of them.  Others have a weird melted appearance, as if they'd been sprayed by  something terrible. A large glyph that looks like a stylized arrow  points down a short corridor to the south that leads to a four-way  intersection._



Sigrum advances ahead while the others climb down. <stealth check please> He stops at a cross-section and peers around the corners.

The dwarf's darkvision let's him see everything ahead in all the directions the strange dungeon leads. To the west he sees an odd hill of orange gunk with beetles climbing in and out of the holes throughout, like a giant hive. <area 2>

To the south is a staircase that leads to black stale water. <area 4> And to the east is a room full of low stone slabs with a statue of a warrior at the far end. <area 3>

The dwarf returns group, as he hears them gathering behind him.

OCC2: Everyone is in the room with the rune and the hole.


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 5, 2011)

eldariel finishes skimming over his spellbook, shooting some frosty rays at the wall for practice, and then heading down.  He took a long moment, while the others were debating which tube, to stretch and ready himself for the climb down.

Taking his time to make it to the bottom (edit: by which I mean taking 10), he strikes up a light and peers at the rune.

Hmmm... damage on the statues, some kind of burning... and a magical run with an arrow in its design...  If I didn't know better I'd guess some kind of acid arrow attack, perhaps, or else a spell battle that went on here.  

I wonder if these statues are recently damaged?  Sigrum, I know little of the ways of stonework, could you take a look at them for me?

Eldariel is going to have a good long look at the rune, seeing if it's still active, what it does, when it went off, etc.









*OOC:*


Not noobish at all.  It's pbp, and we're doing a language-based game.  A *communication* game.  How rare is communication, really?  

Also, you're the new guy, doesn't that mean you go first?  no?   

I'm having fun with this.  I just need to remember my modifiers to Arcana as I check out the rune, and boy do I hope I don't trigger it by looking at it!  (just got those hp back, after all).


----------



## Axel (Sep 5, 2011)

Arveduin waited until the others were all safely down the rope before beginning his descent.  He knew he would be slow with his suit of armour and shield hindering his meagre efforts, and didn't want to impede any urgent reinforcement of Sigrum that might be needed.









*OOC:*


Take 10 on the climb check = +6 result.  Yay?







On reaching the base of the rope, he glanced about, noting the others in various tasks.  "Excellent work.  No trouble at all then?"


----------



## Blood and Honor (Sep 5, 2011)

"Not quite. Hide the light." Sigrum says in almost a whisper. "Theres some beetles down the tunnel just over there, not sure if their hostile or not."


"The statues have wear on them and some are melted, could be from the bettles." He looks back down towards the tunnels. 









*OOC:*


YEA, 18 Stealth check. The Stonecunning check is to notice whether or not the damage is recent , what 'type' of damage (fire or acid). That is if it can be considered 'unusal' stonework. To show where the beetles are he is pointing to area 2.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 5, 2011)

"Well if you guys would stop tramping everywhere, I'll check for tracks." says Galyne. He then carefully checks for tracks in the entry room. He is just about to star checking in the short north/south corridor, when he hears Sigrum's warming about beetles. Instead he unships his axe and waits quietly.

[sblock=OOC]Survival (Follow or identify tracks) +7. Take 10 for 17.[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Not noobish. Just an IC misunderstanding between Sigrum and Galyne.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 7, 2011)

The damage to the sculptures does seem to come from the acid beetles (and possibly the swarm that climbed the shaft) and not from any sort of trap.

There are no tracks to be found in the room also due to the passing of the acid beetle swarm.

Eldariel remembers the rune on the amulet in the other chamber down the yellow tube and finds this one to be identical. It must be some sort of name or personal seal but to who or to what it says he is still unsure.

OCC: where to next?


----------



## Blood and Honor (Sep 7, 2011)

"So are we goin to kill these blasted bugs or sneak past?" Sigrum looks back to the tunnel the beetles are in. "If we decide to attack'em I suggest ambush."


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 8, 2011)

ooc:  where is the glyph?  On the floor, ceiling, wall?


Ah, good question.  Hmmm... Actually, we have some trouble witht he earlier swarm of these things, and I'm not certain I remembered to bring my oil flasks this time.  I wonder...

ooc:  Okay, crazy idea.  Can we run back and get a scrap of the brown mold from the other room, on an unlit torch perhaps, and toss it into the room with the beetles?  Let it take them out while we avoid direct combat?  They're acid beetles, Acid is very chemically active and should have some level of heat inside their bodies.  3d6 damage each round would be an area effect, and should do away with them rather nicely!   Would you allow it, oh mighty GM?  If so, Eldariel will run back and give it a try.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 8, 2011)

OCC: Gylph is on the floor before the archway leading into the area. And the brown mold is inert and can no longer affect anyone anything.


----------



## Axel (Sep 9, 2011)

"So last time you burned these beetles to death?  I take it then they were agressive?  Hmmmm....that does pose a problem.  Does anyone have some oil we could set alight, or something similar?  I am carrying a few vials of holy water, but doubt that it will be particularly effective."  Arveduin scratches his chin as he ponders the problem.

"Perhaps we do not need to confront them directly.  Perhaps we could block them into their chamber somehow while we explore the rest of the cairn for the true tomb?"


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 11, 2011)

Galyne starts rummaging around in is backpack saying "I thought the whole idea of going back to town was to get some oil. Am I the only one who actually did." He extracts a flask of oil which he gives to Arveduin. "Here you are. Do you have anything to light it with?"


----------



## Axel (Sep 12, 2011)

Taking the offered oil flask, Arveduin puts his shield and weapon down and starts rummaging in his backpack.  "Somewhere in here I have a flint and steel.  And a few candles so that we can light multiple oil flasks at roughly the same time.  Ah, here they are!"  

Arveduin triumphantly prodcues his flint and steel and two candles, placing both on the ground near his shield and weapon.  Subsequently, he gets to work lighting one of the candles.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 12, 2011)

While Arveduin is looking for his flint and steel, Galyne locates another couple of oil flasks. Just in case.


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 12, 2011)

Eldariel looks once more through his pack, checking to see if he had indeed gottne the oil


ooc: I didn't rp that part.  Did we end up selling the treasures?  I'm not clear on the cash we had after the first adventure.  If not, Eldariel would have just replenished his starting gear.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 14, 2011)

The flasks ready the group heads towards the beetles room. Arveduin and Gaylne taking the lead, flasks in hand.

Sigrum, Aria and Eldariel come up close behind to help.

The room...



> _The northern and southern walls of this large chamber taper off to the west. Along the western wall a large stone basin sits backed by a five foot tall shelf. A hardened orange paste spills from out of the basin and covers much of the shelf. Hundreds of tiny beetles with bright blue carapaces skitter and tunnel through the chalky substance. A keening insect chorus fills the room, and a huge orange organic mass fills the northeastern corner of the room. Judging by the beetles spilling from within, it appears to be some sort of hive._




A large beetle the size of a large dog moves from the northern corner as the group enters the archway into the room.

OCC: Only threat is the big beetle.


----------



## Axel (Sep 14, 2011)

With a grunt, Arveduin hurled his lit flask towards the large beetle before readying his shield and morning star for what would probably be a hefty impact.

[sblock=ooc and statblock]
Std action:  Throw oil flask
Move action:  Ready shield and weapon

AC:  17 / 9(T) / 17(FF)
CMD: 11
HP:  13/13

Left hand:  Heavy shield
Right hand:  Oil flask (thrown), then morning star (1d8+1 dam, +2 to hit)

Level 0(4): Light <active>, Guidance, Mending, Create Water
Level 1(3+1): Domain: Endure Elements
<used>, Command, Protection from Evil
Channels: 4/6 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 14, 2011)

Aria blanches at the sight of the beetle and mutters, "That's a very big bug."


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 14, 2011)

Galyne carefully places the extra oil flasks down on the ground then waits to see what the beetle does before drawing a weapon.


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 14, 2011)

Eldariel draws his blade and casts a spell to armor himself.  He feels a thrill as the spell wraps around him, caused by his own skill and willpower, but keeps from grinning outwardly.

  ((+4 AC))


----------

